# Variostütze Specialized Command Post Blacklite



## Jojo10 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Forum

Wie jede andere VariostÃ¼tze, sollte auch diese einen eigenen Thread haben, in dem alle Infos, Probleme und WÃ¼nsche zur StÃ¼tze zu finden sind.
Laut USA Homepage von Specialized gibt es die StÃ¼tze in 30,9mm und 31,6mm Durchmesser jeweils mit den max. Absenkungen von 75mm,100mm und 125mm.
Alle haben drei Rastpositionen (Oben, leicht abgesenkt, max. abgesenkt).
Welche Modelle in Deutschland offiziell erhÃ¤ltlich sein werden ist mir nicht bekannt. Bestellen kann man, meiner Kenntnis nach, derzeit 30,9/100mm und 30,9/125mm. Beide um die 299â¬.
Ich habe die *30,9mm/100mm*. Gewicht inkl. Bowdenzug und Lenkerhebel ziemlich genau 500g.
MaÃe:



Absenkungen:



Hebel:



Der Hebel kommt mit normaler Lenkerklemmung. Es gibt wohl noch eine Klemmung, die dann den Klemmring der Specialized Griffe ersetzt. Diese ist nicht mit dabei und ergonomisch wÃ¤re diese auch zu nahe an den HÃ¤nden und mit dem Daumen nur schwer zu bedienen.
Der Hebel benÃ¶tigt zur Entriegelung ca. 25-30mm Weg am Hebel und etwas mehr Daumenkraft als ein X9 Trigger fÃ¼r den Umwerfer.
Der Bowdenzug kann ohne MÃ¼he oben am Sattel ausgehÃ¤ngt werden, um die SattelstÃ¼tze herauszunehmen.
Im Set sind keine Befestigungsschellen fÃ¼r den Bowdenzug am Rahmen enthalten.
Die Rastierungen sind einfach zu finden und die StÃ¼tze schnellt bei einfachem Hebeldruck nach oben. Spiel nach Vorne/Hinten oder Rechts/Links konnte ich im Neuzustand nicht ausmachen.
Ein Drehspiel von wenigen Zehntel Millimetern ist feststellbar und liegt fÃ¼r eine Verdrehsicherung, die Ã¼ber verschiedene Temperaturen und Einsatzbedingungen nicht klemmen darf, meiner Meinung nach, auf sehr niedrigem Niveau.
Ãber ein Schrader Ventil am unteren Ende kann der Druck in der Luftkammer verÃ¤ndert werden und somit die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit variiert werden.
Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, bitte melden.
AuÃerdem kÃ¶nnten hier noch die AbmaÃe der anderen erhÃ¤ltlichen Versionen dokumentiert werden.
Probleme und Anmerkungen sind ebenfalls willkommen.

Danke

GruÃ


----------



## CrossX (24. Juni 2011)

Aber die gibts doch schon lange oder wurde da irgendwas überarbeitet?
Ne Command Post fährt ein Kumpel schon seid über 2 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. Juni 2011)

Tach auch,
ich hab gerade meine CP Blacklite verbaut und frage mich, welchen Sinn der "inline barrel adjuster"   (laut deutscher Übersetzung Verstellschraube) haben soll, den ich "6 inches/150mm from the end of the noodle" (15cm hinter dem 90 Grad Röhrchen) verbauen soll.

Hat wer da Detailaufnahmen wie der zusammengesetz werden soll. ? Ich hab noch ein Teil übrig aus Gummi von 4cm länge, das aussieht wie ein kleiner Dübel und wohl irgendwie, irgendwo hingehört.

Wie lang darf der Zug am Ende sein?

Hat irgendwer nen link zu ner bebilderten Einbauanleitung? Die ******* von Spezie hat Ikea Niveau.


----------



## Jojo10 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ihr

@CrossX: Es handelt sich um das Nachfolgermodell der bisherigen Command Post und wurde erst dieses Jahr auf dem Sea Otter Festival vorgestellt (Link). In Deutschland kann man die 30,9/100mm seit ca. zwei Wochen kaufen. Gegenüber der bisherigen gibt es "diverse" Verbesserungen und sie ist leichter geworden.

@Zwergenwerfer: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich wollte noch schreiben, dass die Anleitung schei.... ist und man nicht genau weiß wo dieser Gummidübel hin soll. In anderen Foren wird ebenfalls darüber spekuliert (Vielleicht oben am Sattel über den Bowdenzug, damit kein Dreck rein kommt), letztendlich wird das Teil dann meist garnicht eingebaut.



Für sachdienliche Hinweise sind wir immer empfänglich.
Ich habe mir den Zusammenbau des  "inline barrel adjuster" so zusammengereimt:



Der Sinn könnte sein die Zuglänge nachstellen zu können, falls sich irgendwo was setzt. Ich dachte zuerst man muss den Zug über den Adjuster locker machen, um oben am Sattel den Zug auszuhängen. Das Aushängen geht aber auch ohne Verstellung des Adjusters.

Was meinst du mit "Wie lang darf der Zug am Ende sein?"?

Gruß


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir den Bau auch so zusammengereimt? Weiß aber nicht, wie das Ding funktionieren soll. Einfach den Zug dadurch stecken und die "Kappen" davor un dahinter draufmachen, hat bei mir noch keine Wirkung gezeigt.

Meine Frage, wie lang der Zug sein darf, hat sich geklärt. Der Zug ist bei mir 17mm, zwischen Ende Kabelhülle und rot eloxierter Einhängeschraube. Länger beeinträchtigt die Funktion.

Der gesamte Zug läuft eng am Rahmen lang, durch die Dämpferaufnahme und dann nahzeu senkrecht am Sattelrohr hoch.


Was mach ich nu mit dem Flaschenhalter der an der andere Sattelstütze war? Wo pack ich mein Wedge Bag (Notfalltache unterm Sattel) nu hin ?????


----------



## Jojo10 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi

An dem Adjuster kann man drehen. Wenn du am silbernen Teil drehst und das Schwarze etwas hälts verändert man die Länge des Zuges und damit die Spannung. Man muss so nicht die richtige Länge zu 100% mit dem Schraubnippel am Sattel einstellen, sondern kann das Feintuning an dem Einsteller machen.

Gruß


----------



## stetre76 (25. Juni 2011)

Die Blacklite steht auch bei mir recht weit oben auf der Wunschliste, allerdings muss ich auf die 31,6mm Version warten und dazu gibt's leider noch keine Info, wann sie verfügbar sein soll...

Generell würd ich eben eine mechanische Stütze bevorzugen, weil ich hoffe dass sie leichter zu waren ist.
Alternativ wäre noch die
Reverb auf der Liste -wäre billiger, sofort verfügbar und hätte auch mehr Verstellweg...

Mal schauen...


sent from my Desire HD in cooperation with tapatalk & swype


----------



## Jojo10 (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo stetre76

Mehr Verstellweg hat die Reverb nicht. Die CP Blacklite gibts ja auch mit 125mm. Dann ist sie 425mm lang.

Gruß


----------



## roliK (26. Juni 2011)

Hi,

das Ding interessiert mich auch schon länger. Ist der Remote-Hebel aus Alu (war früher glaub ich aus Plastik)? Und gibts das ganze nur in rot? Das passt so gar nicht zu meinem grau-blauen Hobel ...


----------



## Jojo10 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo roliK

Der Hebel ist aus Alu und rot eloxiert.
Wenn man den aber strahlen läßt und danach blau eloxiert...
genauso die Sattelklemmen.....

Gruß

PS.: Natürlich kann man jeden anderen Hebel verwenden, der einen Bowdenzug 17mm bewegen kann. Bei den Sattelklemmteilen könnten unter Umständen ebenfalls andere passen.


----------



## stetre76 (26. Juni 2011)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo stetre76
> 
> Mehr Verstellweg hat die Reverb nicht. Die CP Blacklite gibts ja auch mit 125mm. Dann ist sie 425mm lang.
> 
> Gruß


Nicht aber in der 380mm Version und die ist es, die ich fürs 29er brauche...


sent from my Desire HD in cooperation with tapatalk & swype


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab sie. Ich hab sie montiert bekommen. Ich fahr damit und kann mich nur fragen, warum ich solange gezögert hab.

Geil das Teil. Nur geil


----------



## rOha (11. Juli 2011)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr
> 
> @CrossX: Es handelt sich um das Nachfolgermodell der bisherigen Command Post und wurde erst dieses Jahr auf dem Sea Otter Festival vorgestellt (Link). In Deutschland kann man die 30,9/100mm seit ca. zwei Wochen kaufen. Gegenüber der bisherigen gibt es "diverse" Verbesserungen und sie ist leichter geworden.
> 
> ...


 

Aloa,

ich hab' noch die Alte, da war der Mini-Gummiverhüterli dazu gedacht über das überstehende Drahtende des Bowdenzugs gestülpt zu werden, damit wenn er mal unter dem Sattel hervorlugt, keinem wehtut.

Mal 'ne andere Frage: Weiss mittlerweile jemand ob und wann die 31,6mm Version in Deutschland zu haben sein wird?

Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Jojo10 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ihr

Weiterer Erfahrungsbericht:
Die Stütze reagiert empfindlich auf die Bowdenzugspannung.
Möchte man, dass Sie etwas früher als fast am Ende des Hebelwegs auslöst und spannt den Zug etwas mehr, funktioniert u.U. die Rastung auf der höchsten Position nicht mehr zuverlässig und die Stütze verabschiedet sich zwischendurch eine Raste nach unten. Stellt man den Zug zu locker ein, kann man bis zum Ende des Hebelwegs nicht entriegeln.
Der Sweetspot ist sehr schmal und erfordert genaue Einstellung.

Gruß


----------



## rpnfan (27. August 2011)

Hi,

für ein Epic 26er in L bei 87cm Schrittlänge (1,82m Größe) würdet ihr da die 100er oder 125er empfehlen?


----------



## Jojo10 (28. August 2011)

Hallo rpnfan

Ich würde mich danach richten, was in deinen Rahmen reinpasst.
In meinem ersten Thread findest du die Maße der 100mm Version.
Bei den technischen Daten für die 125mm Version findest du die entsprechenden Längenwerte der 125mm Version.
Wenn beide passen würde, dann nimm die 125er.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## rpnfan (29. August 2011)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Wenn beide passen würde, dann nimm die 125er.



Danke Joachim, so werd' ich das machen. Ich habe vorgestern mal mit 10cm und 12,5cm Verstellweg an der fixen Sattelstütze probiert. 10 cm sind schongut, aber wenn es extrem steil ist, wären 12,5 cm auch nicht verkehrt. Der Händler klärt heute ab, welche Stütze für einen Rahmen in L noch passt  Ich hab' das Rad noch nicht, daher konnte ich nicht einfach messen...

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_tos (30. August 2011)

Hallo Command Post Besitzer!

Ich habe mir für mein SJ FSR Comp 29 (2012) auch gleich bei Kauf die Command Post (auch 2012) bestellt. Diese wird hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen geliefert.

Ebensfalls bestellt und schon geliefert ist ein Selle Italia SLR KIT Carbonio. Dieser hat eine ovale Führung. Standard ist ja rund mit 7mm. Diese ist 7 mm * 9 mm. Daher passt der Sattel nicht in die Standard Sattelstütze meines Stumpis. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich die Command Post umrüsten kann? Wenn nicht, muss ich nämlich meinen Sattel zurückschicken.

Danke.

Gruß,
TobiNu


----------



## m2000 (30. August 2011)

Du brauchst für Sattelstützen mit seitlicher Klemmung, z.B. Command Post, auf jeden Fall einen Sattel mit einem Runden Gestell. Das solltest du vor dem Kauf natürlich abklären.


----------



## trail_tos (30. August 2011)

m2000 schrieb:


> Du brauchst für Sattelstützen mit seitlicher Klemmung, z.B. Command Post, auf jeden Fall einen Sattel mit einem Runden Gestell. Das solltest du vor dem Kauf natürlich abklären.



Hi. Thanks.
Dann muss der Sattel wohl zurück. Die Command Post ist mir wichtiger, als ein spezieller Sattel. Bei Selle Italia habe ich schon einen alternativen Sattel gefunden.
Mir war einfach nicht klar, dass es verschiedene Bauformen bei der Sattelführung gibt (rund 7 mm, oval 7 mm * 9 mm).

Gruß,
TobiNu


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (30. August 2011)

nimm die 125er wenns passt. hab ich auch. Göttlich das Teil.


----------



## FELDbeere (2. September 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Pflege von dem Teil.

Nachdem ich sie montiert habe ist auf dem Tauchbereich der Stützt eine Fettschicht (würde ich meinen, ist das). Wenn ich jetzt das teil ordentlich einsaue und demnach am besten nach der Tour abwische, verschwindet ja auch diese Schicht. Reicht es dann danach wie bei der Gabel einfach Deo drauf zu sprüchen als Pflege und muss ich mir somit um die abgetragene "Grundschmierung" keine Sorgen machen?

Und wie ist das eigentlich mit Wartung. Wird sowas irgendwann nach einer bestimmten Zeit fällig oder macht man das einfach dann, wenn es halt Probleme damit gibt?

danke schonmal


----------



## rpnfan (7. September 2011)

1) 100er oder 125er

2) Länge Zug / Befestigung Hebel


1) 100er oder 125er


Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> nimm die 125er wenns passt. hab ich auch. Göttlich das Teil.



Das wollte ich. Specialized hatte dem Händler aber bei meinen Maßen 'ne 100er empfohlen. Die ist jetzt verbaut. Zuerst war ich enttäuscht, da eine 125er auch gepasst hätte, _aber_ jetzt finde ich es so doch besser, da bei dem für mich richtigen beinahe maximalem "Auszug" der Stütze (ca 8,5 cm) gerade so einen Trinkflaschenhalter an dem feststehenden Teil der Stütze befestigen kann. Eine normale "kleine" Flasche bekomme ich so gerade noch unter und habe mit der Lösung eine zweite Flasche am Rad 

Erster Ausritt hat auch gezeigt, dass für mich die 100 mm max. Verstellweg auch ausreichend sind. Genial ist vor allem die zweite 3,5 cm Absenkung, die werd' ich sicher auch oft nutzen! Ich finde 3 Positionen besser, als stufenlose Verstellung. Die Kindshock hatte ich mal testweise gefahren und da sucht man immer die "optimale" Höhe. Zudem machte die KS Probleme und hielt die Höhe nicht :-/


2) Länge Zug / Befestigung Hebel

Nicht zufrieden bin ich im Moment mit der Befestigung des Hebels. Der Zug ist so knapp, dass er beim Einschlagen des Lenkers schon deutlich gespannt wird. Wie ist das bei euren Stützen? Der Standardzug scheint (je nach Rad-Geo und Auszug der Stütze) etwas zu knapp bemessen zu sein :-(

Wo habt ihr den Hebel befestigt? Links / Rechts? Zwischen Bremshebelbefestigung und Schaltgriffbefestigung oder "innen"? Vorausgesetzt der Zug wäre lang genug hätte ich eigentlich den Hebel am liebsten links. Aktuell hängt aber dann der Zug sehr häufig nach einem "Lenkereinschlag" an den Schrauben des Vorbaus :-(


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. September 2011)

Hebel links, zwischen Bremse und Schaltung.
Die 2 festen Verstellbereiche fnd ich super. 1. Stufe bei leichten Sachen oder zum cruisen , zweite Stufe bei heftigeren Sachen und ausgefahren bergauf oder in der Ebene.
Ich liebe das teil jeden Tag mehr


----------



## rpnfan (9. September 2011)

So, hab' nun einen längeren Zug und nun passt alles und Befestigung des Hebels auch links 

Weiß jemand, ob man guten Gewissens an der Command Post das Rad am Sattel tragen kann oder sollte man das eher nicht (zu oft) machen? In der Anleitung hab' ich das nicht gefunden (übersehen?)


----------



## Jojo10 (10. September 2011)

Hallo

Bezüglich Tragen hätte ich keine Bedenken.
Das Fahrradgewicht ist um ein Vielfaches geringer als dein Körpergewicht und draufsetzen tust du dich ja trotzdem.
Ob jetzt das Gewicht dranhängt oder draufsitzt sollte für die Klemmung egal sein.

Gruß


----------



## rpnfan (11. September 2011)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Tragen hätte ich keine Bedenken.
> Das Fahrradgewicht ist um ein Vielfaches geringer als dein Körpergewicht und draufsetzen tust du dich ja trotzdem.
> Ob jetzt das Gewicht dranhängt oder draufsitzt sollte für die Klemmung egal sein.



Ja, stimmt eigentlich, da es 'ne mechanische Klemmung und nicht 'ne hydraulische Stütze ist.   Dort wäre es wohl schon etwas anderes... 

Falls jemand schon selbst 'ne Wartung an der Blacklite durchgeführt hat oder Tipps dazu hat, wäre das übrigens super, hier 'was zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nbac (5. November 2011)

Die schwarze Ummantelung von dem Bowdenzug ist im Auslieferungszustand am Stück. Muss ich diese in zwei Teile schneiden um den Adjuster dazwischen zu machen?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (5. November 2011)

jepp. Und bei der Messung der Länge, lieber zweimal messen und lieber Richtung Lenker zu kurz, damit das Ding im Endeffekt parallel zum Oberrohr läuft und sich nicht verdreht.


----------



## nbac (5. November 2011)

Den Adjuster hätte ich eher ziemlich weit vorne angebracht, oder!? Ich hätte ca. 10 cm hinter dem 90Grad Winkelchen den Adjuster angebracht. Damit dieser nicht mit dem Rahmen in Berührung kommt. Somit habe ich dann ein ca. 10 cm Stücken von der Schwarzen Ummantelung des Bowdenzugs und den rest halt ...
Oder wie meinst du es genau ?


----------



## 2421280 (15. November 2011)

Hab mir gerade mit einem schlechten Seitenschneider den Bowdenzug und Kabel ruiniert. Welchen Bowdenzug kann ich verwenden, 4 mm mit Kaben 1,2 mm ?


----------



## rpnfan (16. November 2011)

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der neuen Blacklite mit dem Sattel? Mein Sattel rutscht in der Klemmung bei starker Belastung -- z. B. wenn man nach einem sehr kräftigen Wurzel- oder Steinstück mit Schwung in den Sattel kommt -- durch. Die Klemmung mit der einen Schraube hält für mich nicht gut genug. Zuerst war die Klemmung leicht geschmiert. Die habe ich jetzt entfernt. Es gibt aber keine wesentliche Änderung. Etwas knarzt der Sattel dann manchmal bei Belastung und wenn es zu "wild" wird, so verstellt sich der Sattel. Meist ist die besonders ein Problem, dass der Sattel nach vorn kippt, da man bei starker Belastung nach hinten auch relativ viel Kraft über den Dämpfer kompensiert bekommt.

Die Probleme gab's ja bei der ursprünglichen Command Post. Bei der Blacklite sollten die eigentlich behoben sein :-o

Drehmomement mit dem die Schraube angezogen ist, kenne ich leider nicht, aber mit einem entsprechend Inbus mit langer Seite angezogen geht nicht wirklich "mehr".

Habt Ihr Ideen, ähnliche Erfahrungen in der Richtung?

zur Frage oben:


2421280 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mit einem schlechten Seitenschneider den Bowdenzug und Kabel ruiniert. Welchen Bowdenzug kann ich verwenden, 4 mm mit Kaben 1,2 mm ?


Nimm' doch einfach das Muster mit ins Radgeschäft oder miss' mit 'ner Schieblehre aus. Ich meine, dass ein ganz normaler Schaltzug verwendet wird.


----------



## mytommi (1. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir auch schon mal passiert das die sattelklemmung "durchgerutscht" ist. Dachte ich hätte nicht fest genug angezogen. Hoffe das das nicht nochmal auftritt.

Thomas


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ihr

Bezüglich Verschmutzung habe ich im Herbst folgende Feststellungen gemacht.
1. Der Bewurf der Gleitfläche mit Schlamm, der dann trocknet, kann nicht gut sein für die Lebensdauer der Gleitfläche und der Dichtungen.
2. Der auf die Stütze geworfene Dreck gelangt auch unter den kleinen Hebel oben an der Stütze. Dadurch kann die Feder den Hebel nicht vollständig in die Verriegelungsposition zurückstellen. Dies äußert sich dann durch ein unvermitteltes Absenken aus der obersten Position. Ähnlich wie bei einem zu kurz eingestelltem Bowdenzug.

Anstellmaßnahme zu 1:

Aus dünnem neoprenähnlichem Material habe ich mir einen Überzieher gebastelt. An der Nahtstelle mit Patex verklebt und oben und unten mit Kabelbindern fixiert, fertig.





Anstellmaßnahme zu 2:

Oberhalb des kleinen Hebels ein Stück Schaumstoff reinstopfen. Dies sollte den Dreck aus dem Bereich des Hebels fernhalten.
Obs funktioniert, werde ich berichten.





Gruß


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ihr

Das "Durchrutschen" der Sattelklemmung kenne ich ebenfalls.
Meistens kündigt sich das durch ein Knacken an.
Nach dem Entfetten der Reibflächen zwischen den runden roten Teilen und der schwarzen Flächen an der Stütze habe ich Montagepaste aufgetragen. Danach einfach zusammengebaut.
Dies erhöht die Reibung und verhindert das Durchrutschen.
Bisher habe ich so keine Probleme mehr gehabt.

Gruß


----------



## rpnfan (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi Jojo10,

danke für die Ideen. Ich kann auch berichten. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich auch die Klemmstellen entfettet und mit etwas Montagepaste (für Carbon und Alu) die Klemmung erhöht. Leider konnte ich noch nicht das Drehmoment kontrollieren, aber hab' die Schraube ähnlich fest wie zuvor und konnte bisher (allerdings noch nicht sooo viel gefahren seitdem) keine Probleme mehr feststellen. Ist zwar etwas "schade", wenn der Sattel nur mit Paste ordentlich hält, aber ist ja bei den High-Tech-Rädern nicht das einzige, was etwas "besondere Zuwendung" braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (2. Januar 2012)

Hat wer die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei kälteren Temperaturen 0-5 Grad, die Sattelstütze was schwer aus dem Quark kommt? Sprich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit ist mE bei warmen Temperaturen schneller.


----------



## dave.312 (3. Januar 2012)

Hey...könnte man die 125 er unten am Rohr etwas kürzen oder kommt da gleich der Anschluss für die Luft??

mfg David


----------



## rpnfan (4. Januar 2012)

dave.312 schrieb:


> Hey...könnte man die 125 er unten am Rohr etwas kürzen oder kommt da gleich der Anschluss für die Luft??



Da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig und würde mal bei deinem Namensvetter bei Specialized nachfragen, ob / wann / wie das o.k. ist:

David pünktchen Heine dollesZeichen specialized pünktchen com

Viele Grüße
Peter

P.S.: Ja, hatte auch den Eindruck, dass die Stütze bei niedrigen Temperaturen 'n Tick langsamer ausfährt, aber fand ich nicht störend, sondern noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (4. Januar 2012)

thx.

hat wer ne Idee für ne Satteltasche?


----------



## mhyn (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo IBC-Forum,
bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer der Command Post. In der Montageanleitung wird darauf verwiesen, nur Sattelklemmen von Specialized und salsa zu verwenden. (Da sie nur mit diesen getestet wurde).

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer anderen Sattelklemme?

Spontan wÃ¼rde ich die CP auch mit meiner Canyon-Klemme fahren, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es da so groÃe Unterschiede gibt. Allerdings bereitet mir der CP-Preis von 300â¬ dabei `n bischen Bauchweh.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## smutbert (7. Januar 2012)

Eine Schraubklemme von BBB und die Syntace Superlock (die zwei hab ich selbst probiert) gehen genauso, wie vermutlich so ziemlich jede beliebige andere Sattelklemme. Ich denke, es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass die Klemmkraft gleichmäßig auf den kompletten Umfang der Stütze verteilt wird und vielleicht auch mindestens über eine gewisse Höhe wirkt, damit man die Stütze, damit sie nicht rutscht, nicht so fest klemmen muss, dass sie beim Aus- und Einfahren klemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn (7. Januar 2012)

dann versuch ich das mit meiner Sattelklemme. Besten Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## Schmiederich (18. Januar 2012)

hi
passt ein selle italia yutaak sattel in die command post stütze ?
ich denke die rohre des sattels sind oval.
gruß
schmiederich


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Januar 2012)

also wenn ich mir hier die letzten Bilder der Stuetze anschaue, ist der Yutak nicht ideal.
hatten den selbst Mal an einer alten Maverick sah nicht wirklich stabil aus und einige male ist die Klemmung dann auch durchgerutscht.
Schade dachte fuer 2012 hatten die was daran geandert....wolte mir die Stuetze mitbringen wenn ich im Februar in den USA bin, aber so'n CB sattelklemmenmurch tue ich mir nicht mehr an


----------



## Bubbolino (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute
so wie ich das sehe auf den Bildern kann ich da wohl meinen Carbonsattel mit 8mm dicken Röhrchen wohl auch nicht ran. Gibt es von Specialized ev. Adapter für andere Sättel oder muss ich wenn ich einen anderen Sattel fahren will auf eine Reverb wechseln? Es geht mir beim Sattel nicht ums Gewicht sondern um den Wohlfühlfaktor, da mir der Carbonsattel einfach am besten passt.


----------



## dave.312 (12. Februar 2012)

hey...wo bekomm i eine deutsche einbauankeitung her?

mfg


----------



## Wernair (20. Februar 2012)

Das sollte weiterhelfen http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/2009_CommandPost_GER_RevC.pdf


Achja war heute bei ca 2-4°C unterwegs und nach dem zweiten mal musste ich beim ausfahren helfen... hab dann gleich mal Luftdruck geprüft da mein Bruder ne Pumpe dabei hatte ! Aber der war i.O. eher zu hoch^^!

Huups, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und zwar hab ich die Stüzte nicht ganz ausgefahren gehabt^^! Luftdruck war bei ca 1,5bar... hab jetzt auf ca 2,0 aufgepumpt! Und schon kommt se wesentlich schneller raus !


----------



## ben1982 (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zur Command Post Blacklite. Bei der RS Reverb stellt sich nach Benutzung irgendwann ein zunehmendes Spiel ein. Ist das bei der Command Post ebenso, oder ist diese Standhafter?

Danke

Gruß Ben


----------



## loko. (13. März 2012)

mit der cp bisher super zufrieden und kein spiel, reverb leider schon 2 mal einschicken müssen...


----------



## Schmiederich (13. März 2012)

hi,
meine cp senkt sich in nicht nachzuvollziehenden situationen 
plötzlich ab.
hat wer eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte.

lg
schmiederich


----------



## Funbiker1 (13. März 2012)

Zug zu kurz, bzw. zuviel Spannung!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (13. März 2012)

nö, habe ich schon gecheckt, das  ist es nicht


----------



## lars.kaufmann (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir nun auch eine CP an mein Stumpi bauen lassen. An sich eine richtig feine Sache.

Aber ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem mit dem rutschenden Sattel. Ich habe die Angelegenheit mit mehr Drehmoment an der Klemmschraube weilen gelöst. Nun habe ich aber den Verdacht, dass das keine gute Idee war. 

Der Daumenhebel braucht richtig(!) Kraft, um die Sattelstütze zu entriegeln. Habe ich den Kopf der Stütze womöglich mit der zu gezwungenen Klemmschraube verzogen, sodass der Kipphebel nun schwergängig ist? 

Hat jemand da Erfahrung?

Grz
  Lars


----------



## dave.312 (26. März 2012)

grüße...wo habt ihr den hebel platziert?
hät ihn ja gern links aber meine zugführung am specialized enduro ist links und somit wäre der zug viel zueng am rahmen und bekommt die kurve nach links nicht richtig...was meint ihr? denk mal ich muss damit leben das er rechts bleibt oder die zugführung ignorieren


----------



## rpnfan (26. März 2012)

lars.kaufmann schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem mit dem rutschenden Sattel. Ich habe die Angelegenheit mit mehr Drehmoment an der Klemmschraube weilen gelöst. Nun habe ich aber den Verdacht, dass das keine gute Idee war.
> 
> Der Daumenhebel braucht richtig(!) Kraft, um die Sattelstütze zu entriegeln. Habe ich den Kopf der Stütze womöglich mit der zu gezwungenen Klemmschraube verzogen, sodass der Kipphebel nun schwergängig ist?



Verstehe nicht den Zusammenhang. Die Schraube, die man anzieht, damit der Sattel gut festgeklemmt wird hat ja überhaupt nichts mit der Entriegelung der Stütze zu tun? Oder reden wir von unterschiedlichen Schrauben???



dave.312 schrieb:


> grüße...wo habt ihr den hebel platziert?



Links, als erstes (d.h. "linkestes"  ). Dazu einfach 'nen längeren Zug verwendet und es klappt gut mit 'ner Verlegung bei mir rechts am/unterm Oberrohr entlang.

Ich suche dagegen noch nach etwas 'n Tick besserem, als das Kabel mit Kabelbinder ans Rohr zu "tackern". Speziell vorn am Oberrohr verrutscht das schonmal. Man bräuchte so 'ne Art klebbare Schlaufe...


----------



## loko. (26. März 2012)




----------



## lars.kaufmann (27. März 2012)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht den Zusammenhang. Die Schraube, die man anzieht, damit der Sattel gut festgeklemmt wird hat ja überhaupt nichts mit der Entriegelung der Stütze zu tun?



Natürlich, primär hat die Klemmung für den Sattel nichts mit dem Entriegelungsmechanismus zu tun. Kann es jedoch sein, dass sich der Kopf der Sattelstütze verziehen kann, wenn man die Klemmschraube für den Sattel zu fest anzieht? Und wenn sich das Teil dann verzieht, kann das die Ursache für die Schwergängigkeit des Entriegelungshebels sein? Dieser ist ja im Kopf Der Sattelstütze verankert. 

Ich habe zudem auch das Problem, dass sich gelegentlich die Sattelstütze von alleine senkt.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (27. März 2012)

Das v. alleine senken kann am Seilzug liegen, wenn der nicht genug Spannung hat oder Wetterbedingt sein, als es so kalt war, hatte ich das auch. Jetzt, wo es wärmer wird und sich auch die Luft mehr ausdehnt, hab ich das Problem weniger


----------



## rpnfan (28. März 2012)

loko. schrieb:


>



Sehr schön. Wie heißen die Dinger, so dass man die finden kann?


----------



## crazyede (3. April 2012)

@ rpnfan

einfach mal nach 'Leitungshalter "Stick On"' suchen .

Gruß Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loko. (3. April 2012)

hier z.b.

http://jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/v/Stick-On_Guides


----------



## mytommi (9. April 2012)

Am Stumpi 2010 ging das mit dem Originalzug sehr gut auf der linken Seite  zu montieren... an der Sattelstütze entlang durch die Sattelklemme und dann in elegantem Bogen am Oberrohr entlang, dort mit Kabelbindern an den dafür vorgesehenen Stellen befestigen, und in einem weiteren eleganten Schwung auf die linke Lenkerseite. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## S.F. (10. April 2012)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> hi,
> meine cp senkt sich in nicht nachzuvollziehenden situationen
> plötzlich ab.
> hat wer eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte.
> ...



Bei der Command Post oder der Blacklite?
Beide haben ein mechanisches Verschlußsystem.
Die meisten CP´s, die sich "von alleine" abgesenkt haben und die ich gesehen habe, waren falsch montiert. Meist war der Zug zu kurz (Lenkereinschlag) oder ist irgendwo hängen geblieben. Die CP löst schon nach ca 3 bis 4mm Seilweg aus. Wenn das ganze dann knapp bemessen ist, reicht schon ein leichter Zug an der Hülle und die Stütze fährt nach oben oder unten.

Neuen Zug verlegen und ausreichend bemessen und vor allem ordentlich verlegen. 
Habe meinen Zug am Enduro verlängert und unter dem Unterrohr und dem Tretlager am Sitzrohr mit Kabelbinderschlaufen durch die der Zug durchrutschen kann nach oben zum Sattel geführt. Die Verlegung am Oberrohr hatte den nachteil, das ich den Zug bein Treten mit dem Knieschoner "betätigt" habe.


----------



## jack_steel (16. April 2012)

Bei meiner Command Post (ich hab sie seit etwa 2 Monaten) geht auf einmal der Remoteauslöser am Lenker dermaßen streng, dass man ich ihn mit dem Daumen gar nicht mehr drücken kann - ich brauch die ganze flache Hand dafür. Woran kann das liegen? Der Seilzug kann ja nach so kurzer Zeit nicht schon zum warten sein, oder?


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (16. April 2012)

Zu viel Spannung, oder der Drahtzug hat sich innen verdreht


----------



## jack_steel (16. April 2012)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Zu viel Spannung, oder der Drahtzug hat sich innen verdreht


Hab den Drahtzug mal zerlegt, mit Silikonspray eingesprüht und neu eingefädelt... jetzt fühlt sich der Druckwiderstand wieder normal an. Es war wohl zuviel Reibung im Zug, nach so kurzer Zeit schon??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (17. April 2012)

Grüße...also i habe meine jetz seit 40 km dran und ordentlich getestet...ebenfals ging das knacken los und die sattelklemmung hat sich etwas gelöst. troz dremomentschlüssel und haftpaste.

Heut wollt ich die schraube lösen aber ohne dritte hand nicht machbar gewesen. da die klemmung mit dreht und das blaue loctit so fest war. Glaube sogar das die schraube sich verzogen hat da sie jetz so schwer rein und raus zu drehen geht--> meiner meinung nach einfach ne Spielzeug Sattelklemmung. Nervig

Hab jetz von meiner alten Spezi Sattelstütze de Klemmringe (sehen Stabiler aus und haben eine länger Gewindeführung wo nur eine stellung möglich ist) genommen und nach der anschließenden Runde /40 km ruhe.
Mal sehen wie lange!


----------



## hansmeier (17. April 2012)

Ich hab meine CP seit Dezember und hab damit jetzt bestimmt 500km abgerockt. Kein Problem bisher feststellbar, alles läuft optimal.


----------



## lars.kaufmann (21. April 2012)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Bei meiner Command Post (ich hab sie seit etwa 2 Monaten) geht auf einmal der Remoteauslöser am Lenker dermaßen streng, dass man ich ihn mit dem Daumen gar nicht mehr drücken kann - ich brauch die ganze flache Hand dafür. Woran kann das liegen? Der Seilzug kann ja nach so kurzer Zeit nicht schon zum warten sein, oder?



Hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Ein neuer Seilzug hat das ganz gelöst. Ich frage mich jedoch auch, wie nach 6 Wochen der Seilzug ne Meise haben soll. Fakt ist, er war defekt.


----------



## soil (22. April 2012)

Kann ich irgendwo erfahren, wie das Ding funktioniert? Explosionszeichnung?


----------



## sun909 (25. April 2012)

Hi,
bei meinem Hebel am Lenker ist die zweite Schraube (?)/Splint weg.

Ist das Teil, das man im ersten Bild des Threads an dem roten Hebel sieht (in Richtung Schalthebel).

Weiß jemand, ob man das einzeln kriegt? Der Shop hier war unwissend...

danke und schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## knate (28. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meine nagelneue Blacklite klemmt in der untersten Stufe fest... ist bei der ersten Ausfahrt passiert. Ich habe schon alles mögliche mit den Zügen versucht bis zu sanften Schlägen mit dem Gummihammer. Das Ding will einfach nicht rauskommen.
Die Stütze war auf einem neuen SJ evo vormontiert und hat die ersten Male auch prima funktioniert. Der Auslösemechanismus ist zwar etwas schwergängig aber der kleine Kipphebel an der Stütze wird zuverlässig betätigt.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße
knate


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du sie von Hand rausziehen? Luftdruckerhöhen?

Grüßle

(mehr als zufriedener CP user nach gerade 4 Tagen und 250km Trailrocken)


----------



## docnostril (2. Mai 2012)

@soil

http://reviews.mtbr.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/cpb_drawing.jpg


----------



## knate (2. Mai 2012)

Da rührt sich leider gar nichts. Mit dem Luftdruch habe ich auch rumgespielt - ohne Erfolg. So wie sie ausgeliefert wurde, war etwa 6 bar drin... habs dann auf gut 2 bar abgesenkt.
Egal, die Stütze ist beim Händler und der soll sich darum kümmern.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (2. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, das mit dem Händler ist nicht verkehrt. Die 6 bar sind aber doch komisch, da lt. meiner Bedienungsanleitung max. 4 bar erlaubt sind!

Trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (2. Mai 2012)

6 Bar kommen hin wenn die Stütze komprimiert ist. Im augefahrenen Zustand sollen es nicht mehr als 4 Bar sein.

Der Trick mit dem Gummihammer hilft eigentlich zuverlässig aber vielleicht liegt bei dir ein Defekt vor.


----------



## mtb_gespenst (2. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte mir auch eine CP Stütze bestellen. Kann mir hier jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser ich für ein Epic L aus 2009 brauche? ( Das Bike steht gerade woanders )

Viele Grüße
mtb_gespenst


----------



## knate (2. Mai 2012)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> 6 Bar kommen hin wenn die Stütze komprimiert ist. Im augefahrenen Zustand sollen es nicht mehr als 4 Bar sein.
> 
> Der Trick mit dem Gummihammer hilft eigentlich zuverlässig aber vielleicht liegt bei dir ein Defekt vor.



Als ich das überprüft habe, war sie auch schon abgesenkt bzw. verklemmt - dann passts also doch.


----------



## Exekuhtot (3. Mai 2012)

mtb_gespenst schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir auch eine CP Stütze bestellen. Kann mir hier jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser ich für ein Epic L aus 2009 brauche? ( Das Bike steht gerade woanders )
> 
> Viele Grüße
> mtb_gespenst



30.9 brauchst du.


----------



## mtb_gespenst (6. Mai 2012)

Danke!
Mittlerweile bin ich am schwanken ob es nicht doch eine Reverb sein soll.
Hat jemand hier ein Gefühl was besser ist?

Ich ziehe aus Platzgründen ganz gern mal die Stütze aus dem Rad wenn ich es im Auto transportiere. Dafür ist der Schnellverschluss der CP wahrscheinlich gut. Wisst ihr wie das bei der Reverb geht? Oder denkt ihr das ist eh kein Problem? Ich kann das nicht so gut einschätzen.

Viele Grüße
mtb_gespenst


----------



## jack_steel (6. Mai 2012)

mtb_gespenst schrieb:


> Ich ziehe aus Platzgründen ganz gern mal die Stütze aus dem Rad wenn ich es im Auto transportiere. Dafür ist der Schnellverschluss der CP wahrscheinlich gut. Wisst ihr wie das bei der Reverb geht? Oder denkt ihr das ist eh kein Problem? Ich kann das nicht so gut einschätzen.


Ich mach das im Auto genauso und hatte deshalb zuerst Bedenken bei der CP bis ich erfreut festgestellt habe, dass es keine 10 Sekunden dauert den Seilzug aus- und wieder einzuhängen. Wie das an der Reverb ist (funktioniert die nicht mit Öl?) hab ich leider keine Ahnung - an der CP ist es problemlos möglich.


----------



## lord-raiden (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
bin seit heute auch endlich Besitzer der Blacklite 
Bei den Specialized Bikes gibt es ja so schicke Sattelklemmen, die auch als Führung für das Kabel fungieren. Kann man sowas irgendwo kaufen oder gibt es sowas vllt. von anderen Firmen?


----------



## jack_steel (23. Mai 2012)

lord-raiden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin seit heute auch endlich Besitzer der Blacklite
> Bei den Specialized Bikes gibt es ja so schicke Sattelklemmen, die auch als Führung für das Kabel fungieren. Kann man sowas irgendwo kaufen oder gibt es sowas vllt. von anderen Firmen?


Ganz sicher, mein lokaler Specialized Händler hat die Sattelklemmen einzeln zum Verkauf im Laden - und der Laden ist wirklich nicht groß...


----------



## lord-raiden (23. Mai 2012)

So aus dem Kopf weißt du nicht wie teuer die sind oder?
Von mir aus ist es bis zum nächsten Händler nämlich ein gutes Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (23. Mai 2012)

lord-raiden schrieb:


> So aus dem Kopf weißt du nicht wie teuer die sind oder?
> Von mir aus ist es bis zum nächsten Händler nämlich ein gutes Stück.



Laut Website 15$. Ich kann dir morgen den Händlerpreis sagen da bin ich sowieso dort mein Bike vom Service abholen...


----------



## lord-raiden (23. Mai 2012)

Klasse, vielen dank


----------



## Skydiver690 (25. Mai 2012)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo rpnfan
> 
> Ich würde mich danach richten, was in deinen Rahmen reinpasst.
> In meinem ersten Thread findest du die Maße der 100mm Version.
> ...



Na theoretisch 55mm mehr oder nicht? Da die 100mm Variante 380mm lang ist und die 125mm 425mm lang ist. Oder gab ich grad nen Denkfehler?


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich habe leider immer noch das Problem mit meinem Hebel...

Bei mir am Hebel fehlt die untere, quasi zweite Sicherungs-Schraube (?), (die im folgenden Bild rechts leicht) erhöht zu sehen ist.







Weiß jemand, ob man die einzeln bekommt bzw. was das für ein Teil ist?

Mein Händler konnte nix sagen, nur neuen Griff bestellen 

Vielen Dank!
sun909


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Huhu....1.73 mit Rahmengröße M: 100mm oder 125mm ? Oder beim Local Dealer Testsitzen?


----------



## smutbert (4. Juli 2012)

@sun909

Wie die beiden Teile aussehen, kann ich dir zeigen







Der Außendurchmesser ist 4,5mm und das Gewinde hat 3mm Durchmesser. Solche Muttern nennen sich meines Wissens Hülsenmutter, nur glaube ich nicht, dass das mit diesen Maßen Standardbauteile sind. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.





der_erce schrieb:


> Huhu....1.73 mit Rahmengröße M: 100mm oder 125mm ? Oder beim Local Dealer Testsitzen?



Wenn es sich mit der Sitzhöhe ausgeht, würde ich auf jeden Fall zur 125mm Version greifen. Dazu muss bei normaler Sitzhöhe der Abstand von der Oberkante des Sitzrohrs bzw. der Sattelstützenklemme bis zum Sattelgestell mindestens ~186mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin 165cm groß, habe ein SJ FSR 2010 in Größe M und weder die CP 125, noch die CP100 passt.
Habe den Auszug nach oben gemessen, demnach hätte sogar die 125er gepasst.
ABER: Im 2010 Stumpjumper kann man die Stütze n i c h t bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen versenken, 55mm stehen da über . Da stöhrt das Querrohr von der Dämpfer Wippe.
An den 2012er Stumpjumper ist das nicht, da ist der Rahmen so geändert das es passt.
Mir fehlt aber noch die Bestätigung, obe es sich hier bei dem 2010er um eien Fertigungsfehler handelt, oder es halt so ist.

*Hat ein 2010er in M und kann mal prüfen, ob die CP Blacklite 125 komplett* *versenkbar ist, also bis zum Übergang Stand-/ Tauchrohr?*


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2012)

smutbert schrieb:


> @sun909
> 
> Wie die beiden Teile aussehen, kann ich dir zeigen
> 
> ...



Super,danke dir!

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## roofrockrider (6. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die 3 Stufen zu wenig, habe heute mal Trockenübung gemacht mit einer normalen Stütze.
-35mm ist gut für Flowtrails leicht bergab
-125mm ist gut für Steilabfahrten
und was mache ich bei mittlerem Gefälle?

es fehlt die 4. Stufe z.B. -80mm

Wie ist es bei euch ?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. Juli 2012)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich finde die 3 Stufen zu wenig, habe heute mal Trockenübung gemacht mit einer normalen Stütze.
> -35mm ist gut für Flowtrails leicht bergab
> -125mm ist gut für Steilabfahrten
> und was mache ich bei mittlerem Gefälle?
> ...



Ganz einfach: Oben + unten reicht


----------



## Exekuhtot (6. Juli 2012)

Mir würden auch zwei Positionen reichen. Sobald das Teil unten ist kann eh nicht mehr effizient pedaliert werden. Im Trail überlegt doch auch keiner ernsthaft: Wird es jetzt flowig oder ist es mittelsteil...

Stütze runter wenn es bergab geht und fertig


----------



## jojo (6. Juli 2012)

Speiseeis hat sich bei der Trail-Position was gedacht. Wenn es nicht zu steil und verblockt ist, auf flowigen eben-welligen Trails ist die Trailpos. einfach super. Man hat noch was zum anlehnen am Oberschenkel und kann noch gut kurbeln und hat einen tieferen Schwerpunkt. Und die Reduktion auf 3 Positionen führt nicht zur "Qual der Wahl", man braucht nicht lange zu überlegen welche Pos. denn nun für genau diesen Moment die Richtige ist. Passt immer.

J.


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juli 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also ich bin 165cm groß, habe ein SJ FSR 2010 in Größe M und weder die CP 125, noch die CP100 passt.
> Habe den Auszug nach oben gemessen, demnach hätte sogar die 125er gepasst.
> ABER: Im 2010 Stumpjumper kann man die Stütze n i c h t bis zum Anschlag im Rahmen versenken, 55mm stehen da über . Da stöhrt das Querrohr von der Dämpfer Wippe.
> An den 2012er Stumpjumper ist das nicht, da ist der Rahmen so geändert das es passt.
> ...


 
Muss mich selbst Zitieren und korrigieren.
Nicht das Querrohr, sondern eine nach innen ausgebrannte Schweißnaht ist das Problem. Hab sie Stütze gestern umgetauscht und heute den waren Fehler entdeckt . 
Von der Sattelklemme bis zu dem Querrohr von der Wippe sind es 250mm. Ich denke das ich die 100er auf jedenfall und die 125er sehr wahrscheinlich einbauen kann. Vorher muss natürlich der Rahmen innen von der Scheißnaht befreit werden.
Vom Anschlag Geräusch wäre ich aber nie darauf gekommen, das es von den bisschen Schweißnaht kommt...


----------



## ahrensb (10. Juli 2012)

Moin! Da ich bei der Reverb wie bei der CP immer mal wieder von Problemen àla Spiel und oder verrutschender Klemmung lese...

Ich wiege komplett etwa 100kg und da habe ich keine Lust auf solche Spielchen. Wer hat nun schon richtige Langzeiterfahrung mit der CP und kann was zum Verschleiss sagen. Sehr gerne natürlich Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. Juli 2012)

ahrensb schrieb:


> Moin! Da ich bei der Reverb wie bei der CP immer mal wieder von Problemen àla Spiel und oder verrutschender Klemmung lese...
> 
> Ich wiege komplett etwa 100kg und da habe ich keine Lust auf solche Spielchen. Wer hat nun schon richtige Langzeiterfahrung mit der CP und kann was zum Verschleiss sagen. Sehr gerne natürlich Leute in meiner Gewichtsklasse.



Hallo,

4 Monate, ca. 750 km ErFAHRung, AM-/Enduro- Hardtail im Mittelgebirge (Schwäbische Alb), Gewicht 80...90kg. Kein Problem. Ist aber auch - noch - kein Langzeitversuch, nur eine Wasserstandsmeldung

Grüßle


----------



## loko. (10. Juli 2012)

ich 80kg seit 1200km problemfrei
ein Kollege von mir schon seit über 2000km alles prima bei 110kg

hatte vorher mal eine Reverb die immer wieder undicht wurde und sich von alleine abgesenkt hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (26. Juli 2012)

Hatte bisher den alten Remote Lever und hab mir nun den neuen besorgt, weiß jemand wofür diese dünne lange Gummihülse gut ist (vorne zweites Teil von rechts)?


----------



## rpnfan (27. Juli 2012)

Von Specialized gibt's zwei relativ neue Videos zur Montage und Wartung der Blacklite:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF3KOeUWEcI&feature=plcp"]Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Set Up      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0X3sLMo-TA&feature=relmfu"]Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Troubleshooting and Maintenance      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sind sehr empfehlenswert. Ich werd' morgen mal probieren, ob das "Gewackel" mit dem Sattel und nachziehen der Schrauben bei der Montage das letzte Quentchen bringt, damit mein Sattel immer schön fest bleibt 

Mini-Problemchen hab' ich immer noch, dass ab und an bei etwas größerer Belastung der Sattel nach hinten (ist auch relativ weit zurück) leicht abkippt. Mangels Drehmo weiß ich leider nicht das Moment mit dem die Schraube angezogen ist.


----------



## hansmeier (27. Juli 2012)

rpnfan schrieb:


> Mini-Problemchen hab' ich immer noch, dass ab und an bei etwas größerer Belastung der Sattel nach hinten (ist auch relativ weit zurück) leicht abkippt. Mangels Drehmo weiß ich leider nicht das Moment mit dem die Schraube angezogen ist.



Ah, coole Videos. Jau, das Problem hab ich seit einigen Tagen auch. Muss das mal alles auseinandernehmen und sauber machen. Das Ding is schon ziemlich verranzt bei mir. Wasche nicht oft...  Das quietscht dann immer ganz furchtbar, wenn der Sattel kippt.


----------



## sun909 (6. August 2012)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Hatte bisher den alten Remote Lever und hab mir nun den neuen besorgt, weiß jemand wofür diese dünne lange Gummihülse gut ist (vorne zweites Teil von rechts)?



Hi,
das steckst du auf den Zug unter dem Sattel, wenn du den Zug montiert hast.

Damit reißt er dir nicht die Hose auf, wenn er seitlich hervorschaut, so ganz gerade bleibt er meistens nicht unter dem Sattel 

Wenn du den alten Hebel und die Metallhülse verkaufen magst, bitte PN an mich...

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2012)

So, jetzt verliert meine leider Luft... 

Ist ein 2011er Modell. Hat das schon jemand selber behoben?

So mitten in der Saison die Stütze einzuschicken, widerstrebt mir ja...

Wie ist die Erfahrung bei Spezi mit Gewährleistung nach 1,5 Jahren?

danke!
sun909


----------



## tomke (8. August 2012)

Servus zusammen,

wollte einen neuen Selle Italie Flite an meiner Command Post Blacklite montieren. Der Flite hat aber hochovale Sattelstreben und diese passen nun nicht in die Aufnahme der Blacklite. 
Bietet Specialized dafür andere Klemmen an? Hatte dieses Problem schon mal jemand?

Danke im Vorraus

mfg Tom


----------



## rpitz (16. August 2012)

tomke schrieb:


> Der Flite hat aber hochovale Sattelstreben und diese passen nun nicht in die Aufnahme der Blacklite.
> Bietet Specialized dafür andere Klemmen an?


 
Da wär mir noch nichts untergekommen, die Händler sind bei solchen "Einzelproblemen" leider auch nur bedingt hilfreich  

Die Speci-Hilfeseiten führen zumindest zu einer Lösung für die Strassen-Räder für 7x9mm Oval-Gestelle, die rein optisch nahelegt, dass sowas auch für die Command Post (wo die Sattelklemmung zumindest genau gleich _ausschaut_) verfügbar sein könnte.

Ich würde direkt an Speci schreiben (scheinbar haben sie auch einen Twitter-Supportfeed, ich zwitschere aber nicht)

rpitz


----------



## Exekuhtot (16. August 2012)

Die Ovalen Teile gibt es auch fürs MTB. Einfach mal beim Händler nachfragen.

Die Command Post und die 30.9mm Stützen brauchen die MTB Version. Die 27.2 Stützen der HT Bikes brauchen die RR Version.


----------



## rpitz (16. August 2012)

... ist mühsam.

Nach langem Abwägen und Hadern hab ich mich jetzt endlich zum Erwerb einer Variostütze durchgerungen. Eine Command Post sollte es sein, weil ich die drei fixen Höhen gut find und man von der Stütze fast nur Gutes gehört hat.

Jetzt ist mein Vertrauen in die sprichwörtliche Specialized-Qualität allerdings erschüttert. 

Extra nicht online gekauft, sondern zum Stammhändler um die Ecke gepilgert. Dort einen freundlichen Stammkundenpreis bekommen, Stütze nach Hause gebracht , flugs das Werkzeug ausgepackt.
Dann allerdings finde ich in der originalverpackten Schachtel KEINEN Remote-Hebel, weder die OEM- noch die Aftermarket-Ausführung  

Am nächsten Morgen also zurück zum Shop, den original-verschweissten Zubehör-Plastikbeutel gegen den aus einer anderen Packung (mit Hebel) getauscht bekommen. Wieder nach Hause damit.

Im Zuge des Zusammenbaus entdecke ich dann, dass diesmal die Seilklemmung (der kleine Zylinder, der oben am Stützenkopf eingehängt wird) fehlt!  Ohne den kann ich auch die Funktion der Stütze nicht verlässlich prüfen, aber irgendwie will sich das Ding nicht bewegen, wenn ich den Hebel runterdrücke. Hmm.

Wieder zurück zum Shop. Die schaffen es allerdings auch nicht, die Stütze zur Mitarbeit zu bewegen, ist offensichtlich tot aus der Schachtel gekommen. War nur leider die letzte in 30,9mm, nächste Lieferung erst am 12.9. 

Ich frag mich immer noch, ob die Amis von der Endkontrolle alle gleichzeitig auf Urlaub fahren und/oder was  die dort zum Rauchen kriegenHab ich einfach Megapech gehabt oder ist sowas inzwischen normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (16. August 2012)

Es kann bei neuen Stützen sein, dass sie "aktiviert" werden müssen. Sprich ein leichter Schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Kopf und gut ist. Liegt daran, dass die Stütze im Karton voll komprimiert ist und die Dichtungen sich quasi festsaugen. 
Das die Teile gefehlt haben ist ungünstig hätte aber auch deinem Händler auffallen können.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (16. August 2012)

Hab das Ding seit nem Jahr und funzt Super. Nur wenn zu kalt, bleibt sie mal hängen oder geht v selbst runter. Ansonsten top


----------



## rpitz (17. August 2012)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Es kann bei neuen Stützen sein, dass sie "aktiviert" werden müssen. Sprich ein leichter Schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Kopf und gut ist.


 
Danke, das war auch der erste Tipp des Werkstatt-Schraubers. Aber weder mein (zärtlicher) noch sein (entschlossenerer) Gummihammer haben die Stütze beeindruckt. Die testweise ausgepackte 31,6er, die er noch da hatte, hat sich hingegen benommen wie erwartet.

Und wg. fehlender Teile: naja, als Händler sollte ich eigentlich nicht jede verkaufte Packung aufreißen und mit der Stückliste drübergehen müssen - da sehe ich wirklich den "Premium"  Hersteller in der Pflicht! 



			
				Zwergenwerfer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Ding seit nem Jahr und funzt Super.


 
Danke, das gibt Hoffnung. Ich gebe ihr ja eh noch eine Chance, aber ein Monat warten schmerzt halt. Warum bin ich immer die Ausnahme von der Regel?


----------



## tomke (17. August 2012)

rpitz schrieb:


> Da wär mir noch nichts untergekommen, die Händler sind bei solchen "Einzelproblemen" leider auch nur bedingt hilfreich
> 
> Die Speci-Hilfeseiten führen zumindest zu einer Lösung für die Strassen-Räder für 7x9mm Oval-Gestelle, die rein optisch nahelegt, dass sowas auch für die Command Post (wo die Sattelklemmung zumindest genau gleich _ausschaut_) verfügbar sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Mein Händler wusste nämlich nichts davon .


----------



## Exekuhtot (17. August 2012)

Warum sollst du einen Monat warten?

Speci holt die Stütze doch beim Händler ab und in der Regel dauert es 7-10 Tage bis sie wieder da ist  (So zumindest meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. August 2012)

Moin, mich würde ma interessieren wie lange n der Regel so die Luftkartusche bei euch hält...? Meine war jetzt nach knapp 2 Wochen leer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loko. (18. August 2012)

hab seit nem jahr nichts dran machen müssen............bei bissl über 8000km


----------



## Marcus_xXx (18. August 2012)

War wohl ne Mischung aus Kartusche & dem Zug der sich verlängert hat... ^^ Wieviel Bar pumpt man da so rein?


----------



## loko. (18. August 2012)

habe da 28psi


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. August 2012)

Ausgefahren sollen 40-50 PSI rein nicht mehr!


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Moin, mich würde ma interessieren wie lange n der Regel so die Luftkartusche bei euch hält...? Meine war jetzt nach knapp 2 Wochen leer...



Hi,
dann ist da wohl was defekt 

Ansonsten sollte die die Luft schon halten. 

Meine hat jetzt allerdings auch die Segel gestrichen und wird wohl in Reparatur gehen müssen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## MartinSR (20. August 2012)

Mal ne Frage:
Könnt ihr bei eurer Stütze auch den Sattel leicht nach links und rechts wackeln (also in der Draufsicht)? Ist mir neulich aufgefallen und ich empfinde es nicht als sonderlich schlimm, allerdings möchte ich einem sich evtl. ankündigenden Defekt gern frühzeitig entgegenwirken.
Der Sattel ist dabei fest geklemmt, das Spiel entsteht zwischen den beiden Rohren.

Ansonsten immer noch top zufrieden mit dem Ding


----------



## Exekuhtot (21. August 2012)

Das haben alle Command Posts  
Ist vollkommen normal.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (26. August 2012)

Moin, ich verweise mal kurz auf den Thread, vllt. hat einer von euch dazu nen Tipp...?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9820130&highlight=command+post#post9820130


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (31. August 2012)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Die Ovalen Teile gibt es auch fürs MTB. Einfach mal beim Händler nachfragen.
> 
> Die Command Post und die 30.9mm Stützen brauchen die MTB Version. Die 27.2 Stützen der HT Bikes brauchen die RR Version.



Hat jemand mit der *Umrüstung der Command auf ovale 7x9mm Sattel-rails* schon Praxis-Erfahrungen?

Was kosten die Klemmteile bzw. der Umrüstkit beim freundlichen Speci-Händler?
Klemmt ein Sattel ala Selle Italia SLR Carbon oder Flite dann auch ordentlich?


----------



## tomke (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir beim Händler das Set bestellt. Hat 20  gekostet.
Artikelnummer: s124900007 (stand jedenfalls auf dem Beutel)

Hab damit selber einen Flite montiert und hält bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (5. September 2012)

Keine 2012er sondern von 2010 denke ich. Gibt aber keinen anderen fred.

Hatte das schon mal einer?





Interessant finde ich, dass nur 4 Teile lose drin rumlagen, es aber 5 sein müssten.
Anruf in Concept store brachte auch erst mal nichts Neues. "Wir zerlegen die nie sondern schicken sie immer ein"

Hatte heute die ganze Tour mit nicht ein- oder nicht ausfahrender Stütze zu kämpfen. 
Irgenwann hatte ich nur dann nur noch eine Federsattelstütze, hielt weder drin noch draußen....war die letzten 10km steile Trails, hoch wie runter superspaßig.......


----------



## tomke (5. September 2012)

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## GeoDir (5. September 2012)

Hi,

ich bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen, wie man genau den Seilzug an der Command aushängt ?

Besten Dank!


----------



## GeoDir (5. September 2012)

Hi,

kannst du mir beschreiben, wie genau ich bei der Command den Seilzug aushänge ?

Danke


----------



## fenasi_kerim (11. September 2012)

Hallo,

kurze Frage.

Fahre einen Stumpjumper HT Comp 29'er in 15,5 Zoll.
Kann ich die Command Post mit 420mm montieren oder 
ist die zu lang für den Rahmen?

Danke.


----------



## MartinSR (23. September 2012)

Der Winter rückt näher und ich möchte den Service aus dem Videotutorial bei meiner Command Post durchführen. Welches Fett benutzt ihr zum Schmieren der Innenteile? Soweit ich das jetzt im Kopf habe, benutzt Specialized ja Slick Honey, das ich aber in Deutschland nicht gefunden habe. Gibt's Alternativen?


----------



## dave.312 (23. September 2012)

hey...bei mir dreht sich der sattelkopf mit. (beim Übergang von Rohr zu Klemmung) jemand schon gehabt? bzw eine idee...denk mal da muss ich gebrauch von der gewährleistung machen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (26. Oktober 2012)

Hat mal jemand versucht die CP mit dem Zug nach vorne zu montieren?

Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich im Moment ein recht schwere Gravity Dropper Classic mit drei Positionen fahre und evtl. auf eine gut 150g leichtere CP umrüsten würde. Die mechanische Klemmung bei der GD finde ich einfach überzeugend und die CP ist ja ähnlich...

Die Drehung um 180 Grad nach vorne würde 1. verhindern dass der Zug mit Dreck beschossen wird, 2. wäre der Verlauf der Schlaufe natürlicher, weil sie nicht von vorne seitlich vorbei nach hinten und dann wieder nach vorne muss und 3. könnte man den Sattel evtl. so montieren/verschieben, dass die die 2cm Set-Back nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen - für mich wäre das zumindest zu viel???!!!


----------



## thilli (26. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand versucht die CP mit dem Zug nach vorne zu montieren?....
> 
> !



und Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du schon mal eine CP gesehen hast...?

Der Zug ist immer nach vorne montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Oktober 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand versucht die CP mit dem Zug nach vorne zu montieren?
> 
> Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass ich im Moment ein recht schwere Gravity Dropper Classic mit drei Positionen fahre und evtl. auf eine gut 150g leichtere CP umrüsten würde. Die mechanische Klemmung bei der GD finde ich einfach überzeugend und die CP ist ja ähnlich...
> 
> Die Drehung um 180 Grad nach vorne würde 1. verhindern dass der Zug mit Dreck beschossen wird, 2. wäre der Verlauf der Schlaufe natürlicher, weil sie nicht von vorne seitlich vorbei nach hinten und dann wieder nach vorne muss und 3. könnte man den Sattel evtl. so montieren/verschieben, dass die die 2cm Set-Back nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen - für mich wäre das zumindest zu viel???!!!



Moin.

Der Zug ist vorne. Siehe hier:






Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Oktober 2012)

Ups, ihr habt völlig recht mit dem Zug...was hab ich da gesehen/mir gedacht?? Bin wohl zur Zeit etwas verwirrt....

Aber das Set-Back "Problem" existiert doch zumindest...
Kann man wohl den Sattel weit genug nach vorne schieben um die 2cm wieder auszugleichen oder kippt er bei Belastung dann nach vorne ab?
Man liest ja zumindest schon mal von der Klemmproblematik.


----------



## rpitz (27. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man die Klemmung so montiert wie im dem Youtube-Video von Specialized gezeigt (auf 120 Nm festziehen etc) dann kippt da gar nix 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jojo10 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

ACHTUNG: Bitte darauf achten was Ihr schreibt.
Bei 120*Nm* ist die Schrauben lange ab!
Es sind 120* in lbf*.

Das sind "nur" *13,55 Nm*.

Gruß


----------



## rpitz (20. November 2012)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Bei 120*Nm* ist die Schrauben lange ab!
> Es sind 120* in lbf*.


 
Uuups  Sorry 4 that, du hast natürlich recht. 

Der Wert steht aber korrekt in der Montageanleitung (in beiden Einheiten ) , und auch im [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF3KOeUWEcI"]Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Set Up - YouTube[/nomedia] wird die Einheit _in lbs_ schriftlich eingeblendet. Die meisten Drehmomentschlüssel haben auch eine imperiale Skala zusätzlich zur metrischen. 

Sowas kommt davon, wenn man zwischen Tür und Angel am Handy kommentiert ...

*Also: 13 Nm sind genug*!


----------



## ultrapro (8. Januar 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle mit maximalen und minimalen Einstecktiefen sowie die Länge der unterschiedlichen Command Posts (auch für die Alte)? Habe keine Ahnung welche passt.

Hätte gerne eine, aber für den Preis kauf ich nicht die Katze im Sack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpnfan (8. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


>



OT, bleibst'e nicht manchmal mit der Hose an den Ecken des Rennsattels hängen, wenn man aus /hinter den Sattel geht?


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Januar 2013)

Nö, gar nicht. Die Kanten sind auch schön abgerundet.
Gruß, Kiwi. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## nicKster (16. Januar 2013)

> Der Winter rückt näher und ich möchte den Service aus dem Videotutorial bei meiner Command Post durchführen. Welches Fett benutzt ihr zum Schmieren der Innenteile? Soweit ich das jetzt im Kopf habe, benutzt Specialized ja Slick Honey, das ich aber in Deutschland nicht gefunden habe. Gibt's Alternativen?



Hat jemand Erfahrung, welches Fett zum Service der Command Post gut geeignet ist?

Ist dieses Fett geeignet"RSP Hochleistungsfett Slick Kick" ?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (17. Januar 2013)

...wichtig ist einzig, dass das Fett eher in Richtung zaeh bzw. pastoes geht, also nix sehr duennfluessiges....denn es muss gut an den Gleitbahnen und am Spreizkopf anhaften und sich nicht "am Fussboden" sammeln oder durch den Simmerring druecken. Bei den Temperaturen gerade jetzt geht auch ein "etwas" duenneres, aber gerade als Ganzjahresfett denke ich ist Richtung "pastoes" besser, abgesehen du faehrst viel bei unter -5C. 

ob ein englischer Superduper-slick-Werbespruch draufsteht ist egal, ich nenn es mal "zaehes" Kugellagel und Gleitbahnfett, gibt unzaehlige Hersteller


----------



## Teak (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand die CP am Epic verbaut ? Hab das gerade gemacht und bin mit der Zugverlegung irgendwie unzufrieden. Mir fällt aber auch nicht ein wie man das gut macht ohne das die Schlaufe die am Sattel entsteht einem auf den Keks geht. 

Teak


----------



## kalkhoffpink (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp.

Lohnt der Umstieg von einer gut funktionierenden Gravity Dropper Classic auf eine CP ? Würde in meinem Fall 150g ausmachen.

Allerdings bräuchte ich kein SetBack. Kann man den Sattel problemlos die 2cm weiter vorne montieren um das auszugleichen? Hält die 1-fach Klemmung dann noch?


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (25. Januar 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Allerdings bräuchte ich kein SetBack. ?



...genau das was du nicht brauchst hebt die CP von allen anderen Vario`s am Markt ab.....das ist nicht zielführend, *nimm irgend ne andere*.....gibt genug threads hier über "andere"


----------



## kalkhoffpink (25. Januar 2013)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> ...genau das was du nicht brauchst hebt die CP von allen anderen Vario`s am Markt ab.....das ist nicht zielführend, *nimm irgend ne andere*.....gibt genug threads hier über "andere"



Du vergisst dabei, dass die CP die einzige sonstige, vernünftige mechanische Stütze am Markt ist. Die anderen hydraulischen Dinger versagen ja regelmäßig ihren Dienst, gerade bei DIESEM Wetter. Aber Danke für den Input.

Ich persönlich würde ja jederzeit eher den Vorbau verlängern als weiter hinten zu sitzen. Das AM bäumt sich jetzt schon merklich früher am Berg auf als mein Vorgängerbike. Das muss man nicht noch verschlimmern. Und "von hinten" treten kommt auch nicht gut.


----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

hey...hatte schon mal geschriebenwegen dem Sattelklemmkopf der sich drehen lässt. Bekomm ne neue vom Speci. fals jemand auch Probleme hat


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (1. Februar 2013)

probier doch mal von Anfang an die beiden Klemmschalen (idR roteloxiert) mit etwas Reibungspaste (viele nennen das Carbonpaste, erhöht den Reibwert natürlich auch zwischen Metallen) zu montieren, und Fett auf konischen Schraubenkopf und Gewinde und dann mit (max) Drehmoment 13Nm oder anfangs bisserl weniger....fixiert alles bisher bei mir so ohne Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

ja das war am anfang...das ist ein neues problem gewessen. die Verbindung zwischen sattelkopf und Rohr (ist eine Rille zu sehen) und da konnte i nach links und rechts drehen


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (1. Februar 2013)

dave.312 schrieb:


> ja das war am anfang...das ist ein neues problem gewessen. die Verbindung zwischen sattelkopf und Rohr (ist eine Rille zu sehen) und da konnte i nach links und rechts drehen



ok kapiert, das Problem war die Verklebung....ein klarer Gewährleistungsfall, da darf sich nichts lösen....danke gut zu wissen dass da Specialized auch problemlos die Stütze tauscht


----------



## dave.312 (1. Februar 2013)

ja abgegeben und 1,5 woche später de neue da-top-wenigstens was


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (8. Februar 2013)

*Funtioniert es, die aktuelle Command Post Blacklite mit einem alternativen Daumenhebel (Remote) zu verheiraten?* 
ich denke da z.B. an einen Remote von Kind-Shock (KS)
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Kindshock-KS-Remote-Kit/dp/B004J38QBO"]KS Remote Kit: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Reichen die Hebelverhältnisse und der Seileinzugweg aus oder wird das ganze Gedrücke (Entriegeln) noch schwerer für meinen Daumen?

kann jemand über Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Jojo100 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe eben nach dieser Anleitung meine Sattelstütze gereinigt und geschmiert. Total einfach.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0X3sLMo-TA"]Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Troubleshooting and Maintenance - YouTube[/nomedia]
Dabei habe ich auch in das feststehende Rohr blicken können.
Dies ist am Innendurchmesser von oben bis unten mit Nuten versehen, in denen die Passfedern der Stütze laufen, die gegen Verdrehen sichern.
Es sind gegenüberliegend zwei Passfedern vorhanden, aber mehrere (ich schätze mal min. 8) von den Nuten. Nachdem es an dieser Führung über Lebensdauer bestimmt zu Verschleiß kommt (Drehbewegung der Stütze) frage ich mich, ob es möglich ist, bei Bedarf die Stütze einfach gedreht in die nächsten Nuten zu montieren. So könnte man 4-mal die Nuten wechseln und so das "Drehwackeln" lange vermeiden.
Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?

Gruß

PS.: Ja, die Beschriftung außen an der Stütze (Skala) wäre dann nicht mehr unbedingt hinten.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (10. Februar 2013)

ja geht, wie du Ausfahrteil in festehendes Teil steckst bleibt dir und den "gegeben" Steckplaetzen ueberlassen...und ob die Laserbeschriftung vorn oder hinten ist, finde ich egal....
bedenke aber eines: wenn die eingelegten (goldglaenzenden) Nutsteine (ich vermute die sind aus relativ weichem Messing) verschlissen sind, ist das das Proproblem des Drehspiels...egal wie auf "wieviel Uhr" du das Ausfahrteil steckst....

neuer "Steckplatz" ist jedenfalls immer einen Versuch wert wenn du die Stuetze serviciert....


----------



## scratch_a (15. Februar 2013)

Weiß zufällig wer, ob die Einstecktiefe bei allen Varianten (75, 100, 125) gleich ist oder noch besser, die jeweiligen Maße?
Habe bisher nur die Einstecktiefe hier zu der 100mm-Variante gesehen.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Februar 2013)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Muss mich selbst Zitieren und korrigieren.
> Nicht das Querrohr, sondern eine nach innen ausgebrannte Schweißnaht ist das Problem. Hab sie Stütze gestern umgetauscht und heute den waren Fehler entdeckt .
> Von der Sattelklemme bis zu dem Querrohr von der Wippe sind es 250mm. Ich denke das ich die 100er auf jedenfall und die 125er sehr wahrscheinlich einbauen kann. Vorher muss natürlich der Rahmen innen von der Scheißnaht befreit werden.
> Vom Anschlag Geräusch wäre ich aber nie darauf gekommen, das es von den bisschen Schweißnaht kommt...




Meine Frau hat jetzt ein Stumpjumper FSR Elite 2013, auch da geht die Sattelstütze nur ca. 150mm rein anstatt die 214mm...die Wippe ist paar cm weiter unten. Ist das dann wirklich eine Schweißnaht oder verjüngt sich das Sitzrohr? Hast du das Problem bei dir behoben?


----------



## Jojo100 (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Bezüglich Einstecktiefe würde ich folgende Rechnung anstellen:
Aus Thread 1: *100mm Travel*, *214mm maximale Einstecktiefe* =>
                    Länge 380-214 = 166. Davon sollte man jetzt die Versenktiefe abziehen und erhält (166-100) 66mm für das etwas dickere, nicht versenkbare Stück unten + dem Stück oben zwischen Ende Tauchrohr und Sattelklemmung.






[/url][/IMG]
Es kann angenommen werden, dass diese beiden Bereiche auch bei den anderen Versionen gleich sind.

Demnach komme ich zu:
*75mm Travel*, Länge 330: 330-(66+75)=*189mm Einstecktiefe*
*125mm Travel*, Länge 425: 425-(66+125)=*234mm Einstecktiefe*

Korrektur:
Mindesteinstecktiefe 75mm Travel: 75mm
Mindesteinstecktiefe 100mm Travel: 100mm
Mindesteinstecktiefe 125mm Travel: 125mm
Sorry.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerkfaunus (17. Februar 2013)

Jojo100 schrieb:


> Die Mindesteinstecktiefe sollte bei allen mit 100mm gleich sein.
> 
> Gruß



Quatsch: Mindesteinstecktiefe ist nicht gleich. Diese ist auf jeder CP-Version markiert.......bei der 380/100er ist eben 100mm, bei der 330/75er auch 75mm


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2013)

Hi,
mußte meine normale CP (nicht Blacklite, aber gerade 14 Monate alt, davon 6 Monate am 2. Rad...)jetzt einschicken, da sie Luft verlor. 

Speci macht da einen Service für 59,-- draus 

Der beauftragte Händler konnte mir nicht sagen, was gemacht wird, ich hab jetzt in den sauren Apfel gebissen und das in Kauf genommen...

Hat jemand schon eine Tutorial zum Servicen und oder den Dichtungen dafür gesehen?

Da es nicht die erste Stütze ist, von der ich diesbzgl. gelesen habe, werde ich die Rücksendung samt Rechnung abwarten und dann nochmals per Post mich an Speci wenden; hätte aber gerne auch eine Option zum Selber-machen in der Hinterhand.

Besten Dank und schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## jack_steel (18. März 2013)

Da gibts ein sehr ausführliches Video auf der Support-Seite... ich finde es nur grad nicht...


----------



## duc-mo (3. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein HT mit einem etwas zu flachen Sitzwinkel. Mit einer ungekröpften Stütze sitze ich für mein Empfinden etwas zu weit hinten trotz des ganz nach vorn geschobenem Sattels... 

Deshalb schwebt mir der Gedanke im Kopf eine gekröpfte Stütze um 180° zu drehen damit ich noch ein paar cm in Richtung Lenker komme. An die Reverb im Fully hab ich mich schon viel zu sehr gewöhnt, deshalb soll jetzt auch ans HT eine Variostütze. Die Command Post scheint die einzige Lösung die beide Eigenschaften vereinen kann...

Gibts irgendwelche Probleme zu umschiffen, wenn man die Stütze so verbauen will?
Kann der Sattel weiterhin waagerecht gestellt werden?

Falls das schon mal jemand gemacht hat, würde ich mich über Erfahrungsberichte und ein paar Bilder freuen! 

Jan


----------



## Joe2407 (3. April 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein HT mit einem etwas zu flachen Sitzwinkel. Mit einer ungekröpften Stütze sitze ich für mein Empfinden etwas zu weit hinten trotz des ganz nach vorn geschobenem Sattels...
> 
> ...



Möglich wäre es, aber ist von Specialized nicht freigegeben.
Du kannst damit die Stütze Schrotten jenachdem wie Schwer du bist.
Ich würde es nicht machen.
Kauf die dann eine Reverb oder dergleichen mit keinem Setback.
Da ist dann die Command Post die falsche wahl.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. April 2013)

Kann ich auch nicht empfehlen. Bei der Gravity Dropper z.B. ist es auch wichtig die Stütze richtig herum zu montieren, da sie um 180 Grad gedreht brechen kann.

Für Dein Problem kann ich nur vorschlagen den kürzestmöglichen Vorbau zu wählen um näher an den Lenker zu kommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2013)

Sind das Erfahrungswerte ober basiert das auf "Gedankenspielen"???

Es ist unlogisch das die Stütze dadurch brechen sollte. Der Hebelarm ist in der "richtigen" Stellung und bei ganz nach hinten geschobenem Sattel noch größer als bei dem geplanten Setup und in "normaler" Stellung bricht auch nichts... Hat Specialized den Einbau so wie beschrieben explizit ausgeschlossen??? Wenn, dann wäre ein entsprechender Link super!

Eine Stütze ohne Versatz (und ohne Vario) hab ich aktuell und die paßt mir nicht 100%ig! Das Problem ist nicht durch einen kürzeren Vorbau zu lösen, weil sich meine Sitzposition über dem Tretlager dadurch nicht ändert... Reach paßt dagegen!


----------



## jack_steel (4. April 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Es ist unlogisch das die Stütze dadurch brechen sollte. Der Hebelarm ist in der "richtigen" Stellung und bei ganz nach hinten geschobenem Sattel noch größer als bei dem geplanten Setup und in "normaler" Stellung bricht auch nichts... Hat Specialized den Einbau so wie beschrieben explizit ausgeschlossen??? Wenn, dann wäre ein entsprechender Link super!


Hier steht nichts davon:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/2009_CommandPost_GER_RevC.pdf

Bzgl. Hebelwirkung würde ich aber widersprechen. Bei um 180° gedrehter Stütze wirken die Kräfte auch auf die "gegenüberliegenden" Bereiche aller Elemente der Stütze. Wer weiß ob sie symmetrisch aufgebaut ist, kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Bereiche die bei "normaler" Montage unter Belastung sind verstärkt ausgeführt sind.


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2013)

Das ließt sich doch ganz vielversprechend! 

Wenn ich mir die Videos zum Thema Service so anschaue, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass die Stütze asymmetrisch aufgebaut ist, insofern sehe ich das nicht so eng...

Bleibt die Frage ob schon mal jemand die Stütze so verbaut hat und etwas darüber berichten kann?!?


----------



## jack_steel (4. April 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das ließt sich doch ganz vielversprechend!
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Videos zum Thema Service so anschaue, habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass die Stütze asymmetrisch aufgebaut ist, insofern sehe ich das nicht so eng...
> 
> Bleibt die Frage ob schon mal jemand die Stütze so verbaut hat und etwas darüber berichten kann?!?


Was mir moch als großer Nachteil einfällt ist der Schlamm und Dreck der bei verkehrter Montage vom Hinterrad gegen die Seilzugmechanik befördert wird. Sicher nicht förderlich für die Langlebigkeit. Aber es gibt ja die neue Stütze mit innenliegenden Zügen


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2013)

Die KS meiner Freundin hat den Seilzug auch hinten, insofern sehe ich das nicht so eng...

Und welche Stütze wäre das, die so eingesetzt werden kann wie beschrieben? Mir fällt da nur die Stealth ein und die fällt aus dem Raster, weil ohne Versatz nach vorn...


----------



## jack_steel (4. April 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die KS meiner Freundin hat den Seilzug auch hinten, insofern sehe ich das nicht so eng...
> 
> Und welche Stütze wäre das, die so eingesetzt werden kann wie beschrieben? Mir fällt da nur die Stealth ein und die fällt aus dem Raster, weil ohne Versatz nach vorn...


Specialized hat einen neue Command Post mit "unsichtbaren" Zügen wie bei der Stealth. Sie nennt sich Command Post IR und man sieht sie z.B. beim neu vorgestellten Enduro 29er.






http://mtbrider.de/news/specialized-enduro-29


----------



## Jojo100 (4. April 2013)

Hallo duc-mo

Zunächst einmal kann ich das Grundproblem nur unzureichend verstehen.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass ich dir nichts über richtige Sitzposition (Höhe, gerades Becken, Lot von Knie auf Pedalachse, richtige Kurbellänge usw.) erzählen muss.
Vielleicht hast du ja ein komisches Oberkörperlänge zu Beinlängen Verhältnis, komische Vorlieben, einen komischen Rahmen oder alles zusammen ;-). Aber sei's drum.
Ich hatte neulich meine zum Service auseinandergebaut und sehe auch im Innenleben nichts asymetrisches.
Das feststehende Rohr kann man sowieso um 360° beliebig einbauen, was bei etwaigem Verschleiß der Führungsnuten ohne Problem gehen sollte (siehe hier im Thread weiter oben).
Das Dreckproblem gibt es definitiv. Selbst bei "normaler" Montage hatte ich schon Steinchen unter dem Entriegelungshebel und könnte die Stütze nicht mehr betätigen. Ich habe einen Neoprenüberzug drüber gemacht und die Spalte oben an der Stütze mit Schaumstoff ausgestopft. Mit ein bisschen mehr Mühe könne man den Neoprenschutz bestimmt auch komplett um den oberen Teil bekommen, dann sollte das Dreckproblem kleiner sein.



Hier mal ein Foto der gedreht montierten Stütze. 



Vom Platz her müsste das Ummontieren des Sattels kein Problem sein.
Ich hab allerdings schon festgestellt, wenn die Kraft zum runterdrücken nicht ganz mittig zum Rohr angreift, dass verkantet die Stütze etwas. Es macht also einen Unterschied, ob man in der normalen Sitzposition den Sattel runterdrückt oder auf der Spitze sitzend. Das Verkanten kann natürlich durch das Umdrehen noch schlimmer werden. Ich würd's ausprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sind das Erfahrungswerte ober basiert das auf "Gedankenspielen"???
> 
> Es ist unlogisch das die Stütze dadurch brechen sollte. Der Hebelarm ist in der "richtigen" Stellung und bei ganz nach hinten geschobenem Sattel noch größer als bei dem geplanten Setup und in "normaler" Stellung bricht auch nichts...



Ich kann natürlich nur für die Gravity Dropper sprechen und da diese komplett mechanisch funktioniert, hat die 3-Position-Stütze eben auch 3 Löcher in der Stütze zum einrasten. Es ist nun in der tat ein großer Unterschied ob die Löcher nach vorne oder nach hinten weisen, da die Belastung anders ist und die Löcher eher ausreißen können. Gravity Dropper selbst hat nach ein paar defekten Stützen die Montage mit den Löchern nach hinten empfohlen....


----------



## duc-mo (4. April 2013)

Danke für eure Mühen! 

Hab gerade noch mal im Keller geschaut, weil ich mir wegen meiner Aussage von oben wegen der Position der KS Leitung unsicher war... Auch dort geht der Zug vorn raus! So kann einem die Erinnerung nen Streich spielen... 

Wenns bei der umgedrehten Command Post nen Problem gibt, werde ich mir wohl einen kleinen "Abweiser" basteln. Ich denke den Versuch wäre es wert, denn aktuell fehlen mir einfach die Alternativen zur Command! 



jack_steel schrieb:


> Specialized hat einen neue Command Post mit "unsichtbaren" Zügen wie bei der Stealth. Sie nennt sich Command Post IR und man sieht sie z.B. beim neu vorgestellten Enduro 29er.



Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, als könnte man die mit Kröpfung nach vorn einsetzen...



Jojo100 schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal kann ich das Grundproblem nur unzureichend verstehen.



Also zur Aufklärung meiner "seltsamen" Anforderungen... 

Mein Radon Slide hat nen Sitzwinkel von 74° und ist meine Referenz. Der Sattel ist auf der Reverb leicht nach vorn geschoben und ich komme wunderbar damit klar. Knie steht im Lot über der Pedale, Sattelhöhe ohne abkippendes Becken, etc. also alles nach Lehrbuch! 

Als 2. Bike baue ich mir gerade ein Dartmoor Hornet auf und das hat nen Sitzwinkel von ca. 70°. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das sich der flachere Sitzwinkel durch das ungefederte Heck, den ganz nach vorn geschobenen Sattel auf der ungekröpften Stütze und einen kürzeren Vorbau halbwegs ausgleichen läßt... Das hat sich als Wunschdenken dargestellt, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich dank gebrochener Hand noch keine Gelegenheit hatte das Bike mal ausgiebig im Gelände zu testen... Trotzdem hab ich den Eindruck das ich voll von hinten in die Pedale trete! 



> Ich hab allerdings schon festgestellt, wenn die Kraft zum runterdrücken nicht ganz mittig zum Rohr angreift, dass verkantet die Stütze etwas.



Ist bei meiner Reverb und der KS meiner Kleinen auch nicht viel anders, ich denke damit muss man bei jeder Variostütze leben... Außer, es stellt sich bei der Command auch in der Praxis als Nachteilig dar. Hier wäre ein Praxisbericht super, aber ich wiederhole mich...


----------



## Pitcairn (5. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte heute die CPB montieren und steh vor einem Rätsel:

kann es sein, daß der Zug viel zu kurz ist?, der misst grad mal 155cm und wenn ich versuche nach Plan aufzubauen mit Hülse und allem in ich am Ende den Seilzug durch die Außenhülle führen will kommt einfach nichts raus?
Schon beim Anschauen in der Verpackung ist mir aufgefallen, daß der Zug "nur" um ca. 4 cm aus der Außenhülle übersteht.

Welches wäre die optimale Länge? Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich einen XL-Rahmen am Stumpjumper habe.

Dennoch bin ich für einen Tip dankbar; mir scheint der Zug um einiges zu kurz. Welchen kann ich da problemlos besorgen? Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (5. April 2013)

Habe die CP auch auf einem Stumpi in XL (allerdings ein 2009er Rahmen) montiert. Der Innenzug war bei mir nicht _zu_ lang, aber lang genug. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich die Aussenhülle um ca 10cm gekürzt, das sah dann fertig montiert so aus. 

Allerdings schein die Endkontrolle beim Verpacken der CPs nicht immer ganz fit zu sein, in meinem ersten Paket hat zB die nicht unwesentliche Klemmhülse (die mit dem Zug oben an der Stütze eingehängt wird) einfach gefehlt 

Falls es nach Ablängung wirklich nicht passen sollte: die CP verwendet ganz normale Schaltzüge, Ersatz gibts also an jeder Ecke 

_PS: Ja, das sieht eigenartig aus, weil das Weitwinkel die Perspektive verzerrt. Und ja, der 120er Vorbau ist zu lang, der wurde inzwischen durch einen 70er ersetzt, das ist deutlich besser. Und NEIN, die Barends gehören dahin, dazu stehe ich. Style ist nicht alles, Ergonomie schon._


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2013)

Es ist schon traurig wenn man sich bei den ganzen Dogmen im Forum bereits vorab schon mal für seinen Aufbau entschuldigt. Ich persönlich geh da inzwischen dran wie es jeder Ingenieur tun sollte. *Form Follows Function*. Deshalb stehe ich auch - bis auf das Gewicht - voll zu meiner Gravity Dropper mit Faltenbalg

Unendlich schade dass es die CP nur mit Set-Back gibt. Im Prinzip muss man den Rahmen immer zu klein kaufen, damit das passt...?!?


----------



## Pitcairn (5. April 2013)

rpitz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich die Aussenhülle um ca 10cm gekürzt, das sah dann fertig montiert so aus.
> 
> Allerdings schein die Endkontrolle beim Verpacken der CPs nicht immer ganz fit zu sein, in meinem ersten Paket hat zB die nicht unwesentliche Klemmhülse (die mit dem Zug oben an der Stütze eingehängt wird) einfach gefehlt
> 
> Falls es nach Ablängung wirklich nicht passen sollte: die CP verwendet ganz normale Schaltzüge, Ersatz gibts also an jeder Ecke



Danke Dir, ich hol mir heut gleich nen neuen, lange Schaltzug und kürze mit nem Seitenschneider aufs erforderliche Maß. Kostet ja nur paar kleine Ummen.

Hätte noch paar Fragen:

für was ist eigentlich dieser Gummischnösel, wo wird der montiert und wie? Hab bislang hier keine Antwort gefunden, obwohls auch schon mehrmals angefrgt wurde. Hast du das Ding verbaut? könnte es vlt. irgendwo zum abdichten sein?


Wie wird das Endstück am Shifter befestigt? Irgenwie fehlt da in den Schraubteilen auch was zum fixieren, gefühlt. Die kleine Walze zum befestigen in der Stütze war bei mir allerdings dabei.


Die dt. Montageanleitung weicht von der englischen ab. Wo wird denn nun die Stellschraube optimal montiert? Am Hebel oder am Sattel? Die Deutsche sagt: "Bei korrekter Einstellung hat die Seilzughülle an
der Einstellschraube (an der Sattelstütze) zirka 1 mm Spiel.", die Englische sagt nix dazu.

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/2009_CommandPost_GER_RevC.pdf
http://www.specialized.com/media/whatsnew/IG0293_CommandPost_ENG_rC.pdf

Danke für die Hilfestellung.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2013)

Hi,
die Gummitülle kommt über das Ende des Zuges am Sattel. 

Damit scheuert es nicht unter dem Sattel bzw. an der Hose (bei Sätteln mit Aussparung in der Mitte).

grüße
C.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mußte meine normale CP (nicht Blacklite, aber gerade 14 Monate alt, davon 6 Monate am 2. Rad...)jetzt einschicken, da sie Luft verlor.
> 
> Speci macht da einen Service für 59,-- draus
> ...



Hier ist das Video für den "normalen" Service.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0X3sLMo-TA"]Specialized Command Post Blacklite: Troubleshooting and Maintenance - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zu den Dichtungen ist da leider nichts aufgeführt...

Auch sind 2,8bar in meinen Augen echt wenig, meine von Speci zurück erhaltene hatte mehr drin 

grüße
sun909


----------



## rpitz (5. April 2013)

Pitcairn schrieb:


> für was ist eigentlich dieser Gummischnösel, wo wird der montiert und wie?
> 
> 
> Wie wird das Endstück am Shifter befestigt? Irgenwie fehlt da in den Schraubteilen auch was zum fixieren
> ...



Frage 1 wurde eh schon beantwortet.
Frage 2: was meinst genau? Es gibt 2 Bauformen des Triggers am Lenker: Die Aftermarket Version mit normaler klappbarer Lenkerschelle und die OEM Version, die statt des normalen Klemmrings auf einen Speci-Schraubgriff montiert werden kann, oder optional mit zusätzlichem Spacer-Ring um den Lenker.

Frage 3: Stellschraube gehört definitiv an den Lenker (ca 10-15cm nach dem Trigger). Dort kommt man auch unterwegs dran, um ggf. nachzustellen,  wenns nicht auslöst bzw. arretiert. Die angestrebten 1 mm Spiel werden am anderen Ende = Stützenkopf gemessen.

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pitcairn (10. April 2013)

An die hilfreichen Tipps hier im Forum: vielen Dank dafür, ich hab die Command Post inzwischen montiert und sie funktioniert auch nach ersten Eindruck gut.

Hier ein paar Bebilderungen:












den Gummischnösel hab ich ans Kabelende gemacht, drüber das Kabelendstück. Gefällt mir ganz gut die Lösung

Die Verstellschraube wurde unmittelbar vor der Kabelöffnung im Rahmen montiert. Hab das im Specialized-Kanal auf YT gesehen, fand ich ganz charmant.


----------



## duc-mo (12. April 2013)

Wenn ich eine Stütze mit 125mm nehme, kann ich dann sicher sein dass die 425mm lang ist, oder gibts vielleicht auch ne kurze Version?

War das bei der alten Command Post genauso?


----------



## Joe2407 (12. April 2013)

Ja, sie ist dann auf jeden fall 425mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (16. April 2013)

Moin,

bei mir ist gestern einfach mal so die Sattelstütze nach hinten abgekippt. Trotz korrektem Drehmoment und noch zulässigem Gewicht. Noch jemand das Problem schon gehabt? Kann ich da irgendwas gegen tun ausser noch etwas fester drehen?


----------



## sun909 (16. April 2013)

Du meinst den Sattel?

Das kommt öfter vor 

Nach erreichen des Drehmomentes nochmal am Sattel kräftig hin und her drücken und dann nochmals nachziehen.

Darauf achten, dass der Sattel dabei richtig in der führungsschiene sitzt.

Grüsse


----------



## jack_steel (16. April 2013)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir ist gestern einfach mal so die Sattelstütze nach hinten abgekippt. Trotz korrektem Drehmoment und noch zulässigem Gewicht. Noch jemand das Problem schon gehabt? Kann ich da irgendwas gegen tun ausser noch etwas fester drehen?


Ja, das kommt in der Tat öfter vor. In einem Video vom Hersteller wurde die Schraube erst angzogen, dann kräftig am Sattel gerüttelt (abwechselnd hinten und vorn belastet, also ob man mal vorn mal hinten draufsitzen würde) und die Schraube dann wieder nachgezogen. Noch ein Tipp: Montagepaste. Bei mir tut sich mittlerweile nix mehr, hält bombenfest.


----------



## cubebiker (16. April 2013)

Top danke!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. April 2013)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt in der Tat öfter vor. In einem Video vom Hersteller wurde die Schraube erst angzogen, dann kräftig am Sattel gerüttelt (abwechselnd hinten und vorn belastet, also ob man mal vorn mal hinten draufsitzen würde) und die Schraube dann wieder nachgezogen. Noch ein Tipp: Montagepaste. Bei mir tut sich mittlerweile nix mehr, hält bombenfest.




Fragt sich der Laie, wieso man so ein One-Bolt-Konzept über mehrere Jahre und Produkt-Generationen aufrecht erhält..??
Genauso unverständlich wieso es das Ding nur mit Set-Back gibt. Bei welchem AM/Enduro ist es schon von Vorteil weiter über dem Hinterrad zu sitzen??

Ist halt schon Special so ein Specialized...


----------



## famagoer (16. April 2013)

Bitte um eure Hilfe!

WÃ¼rde gern an meine 2010er-CP einen Speedneedle oder alternativ einen Fizik Tundra 2 Carbon montieren. Beide haben 7x9mm-Streben - was ja das extra Klemmenset fÃ¼r die CP benÃ¶tigt:



tomke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir beim HÃ¤ndler das Set bestellt. Hat 20 â¬ gekostet.
> Artikelnummer: s124900007 (stand jedenfalls auf dem Beutel)
> ...



... gekauft - passt nicht. Bei beiden ist die Klemmung zu wenig hoch, sprich, fÃ¼r weniger als 9mm. 

Die Frage hier: *FÃHRT HIER JEMAND EINE CP mit einem TUNDRA CARBON oder SPEEDNEEDLE?* (... oder irgendeinem 7x9er-Sattel?)

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (17. April 2013)

famagoer schrieb:


> Bitte um eure Hilfe!
> 
> Würde gern an meine 2010er-CP einen Speedneedle oder alternativ einen Fizik Tundra 2 Carbon montieren. Beide haben 7x9mm-Streben - was ja das extra Klemmenset für die CP benötigt:
> 
> ...



Also bei mir hats gepasst, wobei die Streben natürlich vonhausaus nicht zu lose in der Klemmung liegen.


----------



## yggr (20. April 2013)

@cubebiker: mir wurde zu carbonpaste geraten, seitdem (110kg ) funzt es bestens!

kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wo ich einen neuen Kabelzug dafür herbekomme?
hab im Netz nix finden können...


----------



## Jojo100 (20. April 2013)

Hallo

 @yggr: Wenn die einen neuen Bowdenzug für die Sattelstütze meinst, kannst du jeden beliebigen Schaltzug nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## yggr (20. April 2013)

merci !!


----------



## rpnfan (30. April 2013)

Wer von euch hat die Wartung schon gemacht und kann berichten, ob man guten Gewissens die Stütze auch mit 'ner Wasserrohrzange öffnen kann oder braucht es tatsächlich (fast) unbedingt solch einen [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IL8DAE/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]"Rohrschlüssel"[/ame] oder[ame="http://www.amazon.de/BOA-BOABABY-Gurtzange/dp/B00096JDJY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_diy_1"] "Bandschlüssel / Gurtzange"[/ame]? Die Dinger scheinen ja meist nicht sooo viel zu taugen. Ich tendiere daher zur ersten verlinkten, die wohl "o.k." ist und vermutlich durch den extra Klemm-Exzenter 'n Tick besser sein könnte und noch dazu recht günstig ist...?

Specialized empfiehlt im Video ja so ein Teil und bei dem in Ergänzung recht guten Artikel bei Pinkbike wird (leider ohne Begründung) auch sehr stark dazu geraten.


----------



## Jojo100 (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo rpnfan

Mangels einer solchen "Gurtzange" habe ich eine normale Rohrzange verwendet. Dabei habe ich aber vorher um die Muffe an der Sattelstütze drei- vier mal einen Spanngurt gewickelt. Dadurch gibt es keine Beschädigung durch die Rohrzange und der Druck wird etwas mehr verteilt.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich einen alten Fahrradschlauch ein paar mal rumwickeln. Der "haftet" besser und es müsste auch keine Spuren von der Zange geben, wenn man den Schlauch oft genug rumwickelt.
Abrutschen sollte man bei dem Ganzen natürlich nicht.
Ansonsten lässt sich die Muffe so ohne Weiteres öffnen und schließen.

Gruß


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (2. Mai 2013)

das ist wie bei jedem Baumarkt Bastler eine Sache die du selbst entscheiden musst:
entweder "wie helfe ich mir selbst" Lösung (kostnix, dauert, birgt Risiken) oder der Profi-Schrauber (kostwas, muss schnell gehen, safe) in ner Werkstatt

..."gehen" tut grundsätzlich mal beides...bei zerquetschter Schraubmuffe aber dann bitte nicht jammern, lass dir lieber viel Zeit dabei.


----------



## Mr_Cherry (4. Mai 2013)

Kann man beruhigt die 2012er kaufen oder wird davon abgeraten?


----------



## rpitz (5. Mai 2013)

2012 war auch schon die verbesserte "Blacklite" aktuell, da hat sich meines Wissens zur 2013er nichts geändert.

Kann man kaufen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe2407 (5. Mai 2013)

Also ich fahre sie und bin zufrieden.
Allerdings würde ich ggf etwas warten und die neue Kaufen (Innenliegender Zug)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Cherry (10. Mai 2013)

Hab se jetzt da zu nem super Preis,mal sehn ob ich paar Anbautips finde fürs Stumpjumper fsr comp

hab noch paar Fragen:

- Woher bekomme ich einen Hebel für die Specialized Griffe?
- Muss ich das Teil zum Feineinstellen montieren?
- Welches Fett soll ich für die Sattelstütze nehmen?
- Wie heisst die Paste die man zum besseren Grip auf die Klemmung der Sattelstütze aufträgt?


----------



## jack_steel (10. Mai 2013)

Mr_Cherry schrieb:


> Hab se jetzt da zu nem super Preis,mal sehn ob ich paar Anbautips finde fürs Stumpjumper fsr comp
> 
> hab noch paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


Die Hebel für die Griffe gibt's meines Wissens nach nur an Bikes mit original verbauter Sattelstütze. Die Nachkaufdinger haben eine eigene Montageschelle für den Lenker.

Zum Feineinstellen montieren musst du sie nicht, aber es ist die deutlich einfachste und sicherste Variante. So eine Sattelstütze kann beim Ausfahren ganz schön viel Bumms verursachen. Außerdem kann man den Hebel auch nur vernünftig drücken wenn er am Lenker montiert ist.

Was möchtest du denn fetten?

Die Paste zum besseren Grip heißt Montagepaste


----------



## Mr_Cherry (10. Mai 2013)

Kann man diese Hebel dann nicht einzelnd ordern?
Weil wäre schon die schönere Lösung 

Anhand von Bildern haben die SJ mit der Sattelstütze diese Feineinstellung nicht verbaut,deswegen fragte ich.

Naja, man soll laut Anleitung die Sattelstütze fetten,ist ja bei neuen Bikes auch so, so ein graues Fett ist das

Werde den Hebel natürlich am Lenker verbauen


----------



## jack_steel (11. Mai 2013)

Mr_Cherry schrieb:


> Anhand von Bildern haben die SJ mit der Sattelstütze diese Feineinstellung nicht verbaut,deswegen fragte ich.


Wenn du diese Zugeinstellschraube meinst, dann kann sie auch wo anders im Zug verlegt sein (z.B. beim Oberrohr wo der Zug ins Rohr hinein geht). Ich denke schon, dass alle so eine haben.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. Mai 2013)

Mr_Cherry schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 
> - Woher bekomme ich einen Hebel für die Specialized Griffe?
> - Muss ich das Teil zum Feineinstellen montieren?
> ...



-geh zum Speci-Haendler oder gebraucht
-nein, "kann", nicht muss
-jedes normale (mittelzaehe) Lagerfett funktioniert
-Montagepaste mit Festpartikelanteil zwecks Reibungskontakterhoehung, manche nennen das auch Carbonpaste,


----------



## Mr_Cherry (13. Mai 2013)

Wo würdet ihr die Verstellung einbauen?
- vorne vor der Rahmenöffnung
- hinten nach dem Rahemaustritt überhalb des Dämpfers?

momentan funktioniert es auch ohne ganz gut


----------



## jack_steel (13. Mai 2013)

Ungefähr 10 cm nach dem Hebel am Lenker.


----------



## Joe2407 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe meinen direkt nach der Umlenkung des Hebels etwa 3-4cm dahinter.
So ist alles in der "Comandozontrale" und ich komme gut ran und es hat eine gescheite optik.


----------



## rpitz (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bilde mir ein, Speci verbaut den Einsteller vone beim Rahmeneintritt. Ich hab ihn aber auch kurz hinter dem Hebel integriert, mangels innenliegender Zugführung beim 2009er Rahmen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitcairn (13. Mai 2013)

Servus, hatte den den Einstellhebel auch am Rahmeneintritt hingebaut. find ich super aufgeräumt (siehe auch Seite 8 hier im Post)


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (14. Mai 2013)

Mr_Cherry schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr die Verstellung einbauen?
> - vorne vor der Rahmenöffnung
> - hinten nach dem Rahemaustritt überhalb des Dämpfers?
> 
> momentan funktioniert es auch ohne ganz gut



nirgendwo, lass es doch so wie es ist, spart Gewicht, sieht clean aus und es klappert auch nix am Rahmen....und falls du (wirklich irgendwann) mal etwas Zugspannung nachstellen musst, dann Zug aushängen, beim roten Bommel die Made lösen und Bommel nen "mm" in die gewünschte Richtung am Zugseil versetzen...in 2 Minuten ist das passiert, who cares


----------



## imfluss (15. Mai 2013)

Bei meiner 2011er Command Post ist oben am Hebel einer der 2 kleinen Bolzen futsch.
Jemand nen Tip wo es die Teile gibt bzw. wie man das alternativ reparieren kann ?
Kleine Schraube + Mutter wäre meine letzte Wahl.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (15. Mai 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bei meiner 2011er Command Post ist oben am Hebel einer der 2 kleinen Bolzen futsch.
> Jemand nen Tip wo es die Teile gibt bzw. wie man das alternativ reparieren kann ?
> Kleine Schraube + Mutter wäre meine letzte Wahl.



schau auf Seite 4 dieses Threads....für jemand mit Drehbank und Drehkenntnissen sicher aus ner Standardschraube leicht herstellbar...nur ob sich dieser Aufwand bzw ne Bastelei für dich lohnt musst selber wissen...käuflich nur die org. Hülsenschraube plus Mutter erwerben wird sehr schwer werden..
...dann gleich Hebel kompl bestellen....


----------



## wolly72 (16. Mai 2013)

Teak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand die CP am Epic verbaut ? Hab das gerade gemacht und bin mit der Zugverlegung irgendwie unzufrieden. Mir fällt aber auch nicht ein wie man das gut macht ohne das die Schlaufe die am Sattel entsteht einem auf den Keks geht.
> 
> Teak



Hast du das Problem lösen können? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## sun909 (16. Mai 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Bei meiner 2011er Command Post ist oben am Hebel einer der 2 kleinen Bolzen futsch.
> Jemand nen Tip wo es die Teile gibt bzw. wie man das alternativ reparieren kann ?
> Kleine Schraube + Mutter wäre meine letzte Wahl.



Hi,
die kleine Schraube unten am Hebel fehlt mir. 

Solltest du einen alten Hebel erwischen, nehme ich dir die gerne für einen 5er ab 

Neuer Hebel kostet bei meinem Händler irgendwas um die 30-40 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Cherry (16. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich meinen Hebel für die Lock On Befestigung habe hätt ich nen 3 Tage alten Hebel über.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teak (16. Mai 2013)

wolly72 schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem lösen können? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.



Ich habe es mit den Teilen hier gelöst:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on/aid:40311

Ich mache morgen mal ein Bild.

Teak


----------



## Rebuan (22. Mai 2013)

hallo,hab seit heute ein specialized enduro expert evo. das hat ja auch die command post sattelstütze. nun ist mir aufgefallen , das der sattel bei draufsicht sich leicht nach links und rechts bewegen lässt. die sattelstütze bewegt sich da mit(nur die obere). sind so ca. 2mm spiel. ist das normal? oder muss ich morgen gleich wieder zum händler?


----------



## Joe2407 (22. Mai 2013)

Das ist normal, eine Variostütze muss ein gewisses spiel haben.
Zu viel allerdings auch nicht.
Also wenn es wirklich nur ganz leicht ist alles okay.


----------



## Rebuan (22. Mai 2013)

dank dir für die schnelle Antwort. ich werds ma beobachten.


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2013)

Habe meine Sattelstütze getauscht bekommen, da ein nicht erklärbares Knacken aufgetreten ist. Bei der neuen Stütze ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass sie bei Belastung leichtes Spiel nach unten hat. In abgesenkten Positionen nimmt dieses Spiel zu. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Joe2407 (29. Mai 2013)

Nein


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. Juli 2013)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> *Funtioniert es, die aktuelle Command Post Blacklite mit einem alternativen Daumenhebel (Remote) zu verheiraten?*
> ich denke da z.B. an einen Remote von Kind-Shock (KS)
> KS Remote Kit: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> ...



Funktioniert der KS-Hebel?
reicht sein Seileinzugweg auch für die Command?
Gibt es Erfahrungen?


----------



## gf1scalpel (27. Juli 2013)

Hi
ich hab seit ein paar fahrten die Blacklite, (100)  Eingebaut/zusammengebaut wurde sie vom Händler.
Das "Problem" besteht seit Anfang an - ich dachte ich muß die Stütze erst "einfahren"

Problem:
1.
Wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze und das erste mal  "den" Hebel ziehe - passiert nix. - da könnte man einfach die Spannung erhöhen aber-
wenn die Stütze dann doch mal einfährt und ich dann noch mal den Hebel ziehe reagiert die Stütze sofort! 
Auch im stand mit "leichten" druck und sie  fährt  reibungslos ein, so wie sie sollte.

Die Stütze hat also NUR beim erste mal eine Ladehemmung 
(- da man die Stütze nur 2-3 mal braucht kommt es also nur 2-3 mal pro trail vor) - (wie lange die Zeit dazwischen sein muß weiß ich nicht)

2.
Die Stütze fährt immer! erst auf die unterste Position und ich muß sie dann wieder hoch fahren zur "trail" Position. Das macht sie promt und mit dem Richtigen gegendruck und der richtigen Geschwindigkeit.

Von der "trail Position" aus nach oben muß ich den Sattel erst "anschubsen" - es harkt - zu erst .
Wenn allerdings dieser anschubs Impuls da war fährt sie schnell und mit Druck normal nach oben.

- Also von oben nach unten rastet die "trail-Position" NICHT ein 
              von unten nach oben harkt sie so fest ein dass ein manueller Impuls notwendig ist  um die Stütze ganz aus zu fahren.


Der Druck liegt bei 35 (psi?) also auch normal 

Tipps ?

Danke 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (29. Juli 2013)

meine Vermutung:...der Spreizfaecher (Spreizkolben) im inneren der Mechanik sollte neu justiert werden damit die (Ausloese-)position exakt zu den Nuten im Rohr passt....evtl ist auch einS des Spreizkolbens gebrochen und kann sich immer leicht verharken..
Also: mach die Stuetze einfach mal auf, dann siehst schon was ich meine und du siehst den Spreizkolben, Stichwort: "Seilzug" und diesen nen millimeter mehr oder weniger spannen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gf1scalpel (29. Juli 2013)

ah is doch noch wer da...

DANKE

werde ich prüfen


----------



## OliverB (30. Juli 2013)

> von unten nach oben harkt sie so fest ein dass ein manueller Impuls notwendig ist um die Stütze ganz aus zu fahren.


ich muss bei meiner den Sattel leicht belasten und den Hebel gedrückt halten damit sie nach oben fährt. 
Das mit der Belastung find ich gut. Keine nette Sache wenn zwischen Sattel und Weichteilen 10cm Platz ist und du löst den Hebel aus. Da dürften einem die Augäpfel aus den Höhlen fallen


----------



## gooodguy (18. August 2013)

Ist es richtig das wenn die Stütze ausfährt, erst einrastet, wenn Gewicht von oben drückt, (reicht mit den Hand leicht zu drücken) zumindest ist dann ein Einrastgeräusch zu hören.

Ich meine das war am Anfang nicht, hab sie erst ein paar Tage.


----------



## jack_steel (18. August 2013)

gooodguy schrieb:


> Ist es richtig das wenn die Stütze ausfährt, erst einrastet, wenn Gewicht von oben drückt, (reicht mit den Hand leicht zu drücken) zumindest ist dann ein Einrastgeräusch zu hören.
> 
> Ich meine das war am Anfang nicht, hab sie erst ein paar Tage.


Ja, ist bei mir auch so und hab mich daran gewöhnt!


----------



## gooodguy (18. August 2013)

War das denn am Angang auch so? Weis ich gar nicht mehr.

Also kein Grund sie zu bemängeln?


----------



## Joe2407 (18. August 2013)

Das ist normal und richtig so.


----------



## jack_steel (18. August 2013)

gooodguy schrieb:


> War das denn am Angang auch so? Weis ich gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Also kein Grund sie zu bemängeln?


Ich fahre die Stütze seit über einem Jahr und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass sie je anders war... mittlerweile ist das beschriebene Verhalten mein "Check" dass sie wirklich eingerastet ist.


----------



## gooodguy (19. August 2013)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten, falls doch noch jemand anderer Meinung ist und es als ungewöhlich einstuft, dann bitte schreiben.

Bisher ist es aber eine tolle Stütze, hätte nie gedacht das es so einen großen unterscheid macht, sowas am Rad zu nutzen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. August 2013)

Moin.
Ist normal so.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooodguy (21. August 2013)

Ich habe gesehen das es den Remotehebel wohl in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt.

Meinen Hebel (ist der rote aus der 2013er) kann ich "nur" direkt am lenker befestigen, die Stützen die ab Werk am Rad verbaut sind haben wohl einen grauen Hebel mit einer größeren Schelle, damit dieser direkt an den Griff befestigt werden kann.

Ich habe auch original Specialized Griffe und frage mich, warum nicht der Ring einfach immer größer ist und da halt ne kleinere Hülse dabei ist um die Wahl zu haben wo ich diesen befestige.

Hier mal der Vergleich eines grauen Griff mit einer Kunststoffhülse, dieser ist wohl am Griff und am Lenker montierbar, der rote dagegen ist "nur" am Lenker montierbar. Ist der graue nur optional zu erwerben?


----------



## Mr_Cherry (21. August 2013)

Hab mir auch den silbernen nachgekauft für die Lock On Griffe


----------



## gooodguy (21. August 2013)

Der Griff kostet 40â¬, das ja echt Wahnsinn, dann lass ich den lieber da montiert wo er jetzt sitzt, vielleicht wÃ¤re er dann ja auch zu nah am Daumen und gar nicht so gut zu bedienen.

Finde es nur echt doof das es nicht gleich den grauen dazugibt und man dann entscheiden kann wo man montiert.


----------



## Mr_Cherry (21. August 2013)

Ich hab den neuen roten direkt verkauft, dann geht das schon und ich hab nen Seilzug auf Lager


----------



## gooodguy (28. August 2013)

Ist das kein normaler Seilzug? dachte das wäre wie z.B. an jeder Schaltung ?


----------



## moudi (8. September 2013)

Hab grad mein Bike abgeholt,enduro expert mit der neuen Stealth Stütze.Funkt. eigentlich alles,nur sackt sie immer wieder von selbst ab.Ist der Seilzug zu stark gespannt das die nur knapp einhängt,oder woran könnte das liegen?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Cherry (8. September 2013)

Seilzug zu kurz, hatte ich bei meiner ersten Testfahrt auch


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. September 2013)

gooodguy schrieb:


> Ist das kein normaler Seilzug? dachte das wäre wie z.B. an jeder Schaltung ?



Ja, ist ein normaler Schaltzug.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## imfluss (14. September 2013)

Hab eine Command Post 125mm welche defekt ist.
Um zu verdeutlichen, wie der Defekt aussieht kann man am besten zu Minute 1:01 bei folgendem Video gucken : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INKKGeYV390"]How To | Specialized Command Post Maintenance - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dort sieht man am rechten Ende (also unten) einen Kranz aus kleinen Metallstücken welche für die Arretierung gebraucht werden. Aus diesem Kranz haben sich 9 von den 12 Stücken verabschiedet so dass die Stütze nicht mehr einrastet. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen Kranz zu ersetzen und die Stütze so zu reparieren ? Garantie fällt leider weg da ich keine Rechnung habe und die Stütze gebraucht gekauft wurde.


----------



## Joe2407 (14. September 2013)

imfluss schrieb:


> Hab eine Command Post 125mm welche defekt ist.
> Um zu verdeutlichen, wie der Defekt aussieht kann man am besten zu Minute 1:01 bei folgendem Video gucken : How To | Specialized Command Post Maintenance - YouTube
> 
> Dort sieht man am rechten Ende (also unten) einen Kranz aus kleinen Metallstücken welche für die Arretierung gebraucht werden. Aus diesem Kranz haben sich 9 von den 12 Stücken verabschiedet so dass die Stütze nicht mehr einrastet.
> ...




Specialized anrufen ob sie sowas vorrätig haben.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier das 2014er Modell  Die Montage war abenteuerlich


----------



## cubebiker (7. Oktober 2013)

Warum war die Montage abenteuerlich?


----------



## Joe2407 (7. Oktober 2013)

Frage ich mich auch, ist doch super einfach.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Montageanleitung ist nur in Englisch verfügbar. Das allein ist aber nicht das Problem, sondern das die Beschreibung über die Montage des Jagwire-Zuglängeneinstell-Dingens noch die Beschreibung der 2013er zeigt. Außerdem ist da noch ein Schrumpfschlauch dabei der mir erst nach einiger Zeit seine Logik/Daseinsberechtigung erklärte


----------



## Joe2407 (7. Oktober 2013)

Also, den einsteller braucht man ja eigentlich nicht.
Und der Schrumpfschlauch ist auch zu vernachlässigen, den braucht man eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## ben1982 (7. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt schon. Aber sollte der Garantiefall eintreffen, dann möchte ich auf der sicheren Seite sein. Hat ja geklappt. Eine richtige Beschreibung würde ja schon helfen...

Hier ist nochmals verdeutlicht was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (11. Oktober 2013)

So, hier mal ein Bild meines Lösungsansatzes. Ja, man könnte 1. das Jagwire-Dingens weglassen und 2. statt der Zugendkappe und des Schrumpschlauch auch direkt an das Flansch des 90 Grad Winkels anschließen. Aber evtl. ist so das System etwas dichter. Wenn das überhaupt nötig ist. Was ich jetzt noch entdeckt habe ist diese kleine Gummiteil das unterhalb des Zugendteils am Hebel montiert wird. Das war glaub bei den 2013 er Modellen nicht vorhanden. Soll glaub ich das Zugklappern am Hebel minimieren...???


----------



## saken (18. Oktober 2013)

Hi, 

ich wollte meine Specialized Command Post Blacklite 2013er verkaufen. Ist jetzt 5 Monate alt das Dingen. Welchen Preis kann man dafür wohl noch nehmen?

Und findet ihr die besser als eine RockShox Reverb?


----------



## Joe2407 (18. Oktober 2013)

saken schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte meine Specialized Command Post Blacklite 2013er verkaufen. Ist jetzt 5 Monate alt das Dingen. Welchen Preis kann man dafür wohl noch nehmen?
> 
> Und findet ihr die besser als eine RockShox Reverb?




Ja, ist besser als eine Reverb.
Da sie Mechanisch ist und nicht so anfällig ist.
Dazu ist eine Manuelle betätigung möglich bei der Reverb nicht.

Wenn du eine Kaufrechnung usw hast, kann man noch an die 180-200 denke ich Verlangen, solange sie nicht beschädigt ist oder Defekt.


----------



## Joe2407 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ach ja, die Neue CP (2014) ist 10gr Schwerer als meine 2013er.
Also ist die Verpackung nicht wirklich korrekt.


----------



## ben1982 (19. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir sind es nur 3 g mehr als auf der Verpackung. Jedoch ist mir das Gewicht total egal. Wollte die Neue nur wegen dem neuen Kopf (bessere Klemmung und Farbe).


----------



## rms69 (19. Oktober 2013)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Ja, ist besser als eine Reverb.
> Da sie Mechanisch ist und nicht so anfällig ist.
> Dazu ist eine Manuelle betätigung möglich bei der Reverb nicht.



nach 2x Reverb 1x CB Joblin4 und nun Command Post hidden muss ich hier schon widersprechen. Die Reverb hat den Vorteil dass sie nicht nur 3 definierte Positionen hat sondern überall stehen bleibt wie du sie gerade haben willst. Von den hier zitierten Ausfällen bin ich bis jetzt verschohnt worden wobei mich die einfache mechanische Joblin schon verlassen hat.


----------



## Joe2407 (19. Oktober 2013)

rms69 schrieb:


> nach 2x Reverb 1x CB Joblin4 und nun Command Post hidden muss ich hier schon widersprechen. Die Reverb hat den Vorteil dass sie nicht nur 3 definierte Positionen hat sondern überall stehen bleibt wie du sie gerade haben willst. Von den hier zitierten Ausfällen bin ich bis jetzt verschohnt worden wobei mich die einfache mechanische Joblin schon verlassen hat.




Also die Mechanische Joplin war auch gar nicht ausgereift.
Das war CrankBrothers auch schnell bewusst.
Alleine der Verschleiß der Guideblöche, aber warum eine Stufenlose absenkung?
man braucht nur ganz oben oder ganz unten.
Der rest ist im enteffekt spielerrei.
Ich habe bissher nichtmal die Mittlere Positon bei meiner CP genutzt.

Wir haben so viele Kunden, die Probleme mit der Reverb haben, Luft im System, Kopf verdreht, Kopf abgebrochen, Nichtausfahren bei montage über 3Nm usw.....
Das alles ist mir bei unseren CP nutzern noch nicht passiert.
Das einzige was mal vorgekommen ist, das der Spreizkonus nicht geschlossen hat als es -14° kalt war.


----------



## rms69 (19. Oktober 2013)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> man braucht nur ganz oben oder ganz unten.


und wozu hat dann die CP die mittlere Position? Könnte man doch wieder etwas einsparen und das Teil billiger anbieten wie zB. die Reverb.

Nein, eine Zwischenposition macht schon Sinn wenn man einen abwechslungsreichen Trail hat mit Wurzeln und Tretpassagen.
Ganz unten ist der Sattel wenn der Hintern weit raus muss und ganz oben ist entspanntes Fahren angesagt.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe das wie Joe, die Mittelstellung ist wirklich nur Spielerei. Im Endeffekt nutzt man die nie, ich zumindest... Auf nem holprigen Trail in der Ebenen wo man häufiger mal bei Wurzeln, Stufen oder Felsen aus dem Sattel muss, muss man auch mit 3cm Absenkung aus dem Sattel und in den Stücken dazwischen wo man normal pedalliert, nervt der zu tief gestellte Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (19. Oktober 2013)

Geschmackssache.
Ich bin heute sicher ein Drittel der Trailpassagen In der mittleren Position gefahren: Deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit als ganz oben (hab aber auch einen XL Rahmen) und zwischendurch ein bissl mitpedalieren geht problemlos. Wenn's ernsthaft bergauf (oder lange flach dahin) geht, bin ich ganz oben, ernsthaft runter oder sehr technisch ganz unten. Ich stehe gerade auf den blitzschnellen und definierten Wechsel zwischen den Optionen.

gesendet von meinem Wischfon mit TapaTalk4


----------



## ben1982 (20. Oktober 2013)

Muss da @rpitz Recht geben. Auf leichten Wurzeltrails ist mir diese Trailposition viel lieber. Nach 4 Ausfahrten treffe ich die Position nun auch sicher 

Stufenlos kann man eigentlich vernachlässigen, den wer benötigt denn das? Trifft man jedesmal genau seine bevorzugte Höhe??? Wohl eher nicht!

Aber das wird wie bei allen Bike-Parts sein = GLAUBENSKRIEG


----------



## mani.r (27. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand von Euch wie viel der Setback bei der Command Post Blacklite ist?
Danke


----------



## Joe2407 (27. Oktober 2013)

mani.r schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch wie viel der Setback bei der Command Post Blacklite ist?
> Danke



20mm soweit ich weiß.


----------



## jack_steel (28. Oktober 2013)

+1 für Mittelstellung

Könnte mir keine andere Stütze mehr vorstellen... vielleicht liegt das auch an meinem XL-Rahmen aber bei technischen Trail-Stücken (eben oder auch bergauf) fahre ich ausschließlich in der Mittelstellung. Die Position senkt meinen Schwerpunkt und ich außerdem deutlich mehr Bewegungsfreiheit um das Bike auszubalancieren. Die ausgefahrene Position kann man dafür so einstellen, dass sie wirklich einen optimalen Winkel für maximale Kraftübertragung für lange Anstiege ermöglicht.

Bin außerdem überzeugt davon, dass ich mit einer stufenlosen Stütze auf der Suche nach der passenden und optimalen Mittelposition dauernd verzweifeln würde. Mit der CP hab ich mich an die 3 Stellungen gewöhnt und ich weiß genau wann welche Einstellung geeignet ist.

2 wären mir definitiv zu wenig!


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Oktober 2013)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Neue CP (2014) ist 10gr Schwerer als meine 2013er.
> Also ist die Verpackung nicht wirklich korrekt.



Bei gleicher "Grösse bzw Länge"?

Demnach macht ein Tausch um etwas Gewicht zu sparen definitiv keinen Sinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (28. Oktober 2013)

wo gibt es denn die CP2014 schon zu kaufen?


----------



## Joe2407 (28. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bei gleicher "Grösse bzw Länge"?
> 
> Demnach macht ein Tausch um etwas Gewicht zu sparen definitiv keinen Sinn...




Ja, beide die mit 125mm.

Zu kaufen gibt es sie schon bei jedem Specialized Händler, muss nur bei vielen Bestellt werden.
Im B2B ist sie Verfügbar.


----------



## Sumsemann (28. Oktober 2013)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Ja, beide die mit 125mm.
> 
> Zu kaufen gibt es sie schon bei jedem Specialized Händler, muss nur bei vielen Bestellt werden.
> Im B2B ist sie Verfügbar.



OK Danke!!! 

Dann kann ich meine ja behalten. Hatte gedacht, dass die Neue so 30-40gr leichter wäre...


----------



## Joe2407 (28. Oktober 2013)

Nein, man kann sie ggf lediglich wegen der Farbe tauschen bzw wegen der Optik.
Ich finde die "Alte" aber trotzdem schöner.


----------



## Wuerzig (28. Oktober 2013)

die IR ist aber noch nicht erhältlich, oder??


----------



## Joe2407 (28. Oktober 2013)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> die IR ist aber noch nicht erhältlich, oder??



Richtig, die ist noch nicht angekommen.
Bzw im B2B noch nicht Verfügbar.
Man rechnet mit Anfang Dezember.
Aber ganz kla ist es von seiten Specialized Europa noch nicht so richtig.
Aber die Conceptstores werde es wohl wieder als 1. haben.


----------



## Wuerzig (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke


----------



## clemsi (4. Februar 2014)

mit wieviel NM soll man denn die Schraube der Sattelklemmung anziehen? Ich komm mit dem Offset nicht so klar und hab den Sattel ziemlich weit vorne und die Nase tiefer, aber beim fahren knackt es früher oder später und der Sattel neigt sich nach hinten- ich will die Schraube nicht abdrehen, aber die Klemmung muss doch den Sattel an Ort und Stelle halten können?


----------



## jack_steel (4. Februar 2014)

Mit 13,5 NM - klingt zwar nach richtig viel, steht aber so in der Anleitung. Seit ich das gemacht habe, kippt bei mir nichts mehr!

EDIT: Ach ja, ich würde zusätzlich etwas Montagepaste an die klemmenden Stellen geben. Das hilft auch!


----------



## clemsi (4. Februar 2014)

vielen dank! 
Ich find 13.5 schon ordentlich für so ne schraube...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (4. Februar 2014)

Montagepaste, dann ist ruhe...


----------



## rpitz (4. Februar 2014)

Und Speci hat auch noch ein Video dazu gemacht:





gesendet von meinem Wischfon


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Februar 2014)

Meine CP verliert Luft. Weiß jemand, wo ich die passenden Dichtungen (sind ja nur zwei) herbekommen kann? Zum Service will ich sie nicht schicken. Das lohnt nicht.


----------



## Joe2407 (6. Februar 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Meine CP verliert Luft. Weiß jemand, wo ich die passenden Dichtungen (sind ja nur zwei) herbekommen kann? Zum Service will ich sie nicht schicken. Das lohnt nicht.



Einfach zum Händler gehen und die 2 Dichtungen angeben, das du sie haben willst.
Dann ruft der bei dem Service an, am besten bei Axel, Phillip oder Sebastian.
Dann hast du sie.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Februar 2014)

Danke. Mal sehen, ob das mein Dealer dann auch macht. Ist ja mit Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2014)

Hast Du auch so einen Dealer???

Ich habe wegen einer Tretlager Anfrage kürzlich auch nen blöden Kommentar von meinem Händler bekommen...

"Das Raussuchen kostet uns 30 Minuten!!! Dafür haben wir nun wirklich keine Zeit"

...und das wo ich rund 15.000 bis 20.000€ bereits in den Laden geschleppt habe


----------



## Joe2407 (7. Februar 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hast Du auch so einen Dealer???
> 
> Ich habe wegen einer Tretlager Anfrage kürzlich auch nen blöden Kommentar von meinem Händler bekommen...
> 
> ...



Also das ist dann ein Peinliches Argument.
Wenn man bei Sebastian oder so anruft, dauert es jenachdem was es ist, und wie der Bestand ist 2-5min.
Maximal.
Was brauchst du den genau, dann kann ich auch im B2B gucken.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe es inzwischen mit Philip geklärt 

Es ging darum, ob ich eine BB30 XX Kurbel in ein 2010er S-Works Stumpi FSR verbauen kann.

Da OSBB 84,5 Lager passt eine BB30 Kurbel nicht...

Fand es nur echt traurig, dass mein Händler deswegen mich anmachte und zu allem Überschuss bekam ich dann später noch die FALSCHE Aussage, dass die besagte BB30 Kurbel wohl passen würde


----------



## birra (2. März 2014)

Habe mir die 2014er Command Post gekauft. Der Händler hat extra bei Specialized telefonisch nachgefragt ob die Schelle zur Griffmontage mitgeliefert wird, die meinten dann ja. Leider ist das nicht der Fall.. im Lieferumfang ist eine schwarze Schelle, die für die Griffmontage zu klein ist.
Würde von euch wer, der die Schelle sowieso am Lenker montiert, gegen eine für die Griffmontage tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe2407 (2. März 2014)

r_a schrieb:


> Habe mir die 2014er Command Post gekauft. Der Händler hat extra bei Specialized telefonisch nachgefragt ob die Schelle zur Griffmontage mitgeliefert wird, die meinten dann ja. Leider ist das nicht der Fall.. im Lieferumfang ist eine schwarze Schelle, die für die Griffmontage zu klein ist.
> Würde von euch wer, der die Schelle sowieso am Lenker montiert, gegen eine für die Griffmontage tauschen?


Die Griffmontage ist nur bei Komletträdern vorgesehen, im Aftermarket gibt es das zubehör nicht zu Kaufen.
Wenn man mit dem Service gut kann, bekommt man das auch, ansonsten nur das Aftermarketprodukt.


----------



## birra (4. März 2014)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Die Griffmontage ist nur bei Komletträdern vorgesehen, im Aftermarket gibt es das zubehör nicht zu Kaufen.


Das hatte ich hier im Thread schon gelesen, trotzdem danke!

Daher auch die Frage, würde jemand die Schelle für die Griffmontage gegen eine für die Lenkermontage tauschen wollen?


----------



## Hamti_Damti (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auf die Gefahr hin es überlesen zu haben, kann mir jemand sagen wo man einen neuen Bautenzug bestellen kann.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (5. März 2014)

Hamti_Damti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf die Gefahr hin es überlesen zu haben, kann mir jemand sagen wo man einen neuen Bautenzug bestellen kann.


 
geh in ein x-beliebiges Fahrradgeschäft und frag dort nach einem Schaltseil, Schaltzug, *Bowdenzug* (für Schaltung, nicht Bremse)


----------



## rpitz (5. März 2014)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> frag dort nach einem Schaltseil, ..



Exakt. Pass nur auf, dass du die Klemmschraube (das Röllchen am Seilende unter dem Sattel) nicht verlierst - DIE ist nämlich nicht so einfach nach zu bekommen!

gesendet von meinen Wischfon


----------



## Hamti_Damti (5. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Werde mir einen Schaltzug besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. März 2014)

Aloha!

Seit ich mal wieder das Fully mit neuer (2013 / 2014) CP gefahren bin, gibt es keinen Zweifel, dass die "alte" 2012 / 2013er extrem langsam ausfährt. Bedingungen sind bei beiden gleich: Temperatur, Anzug der Sattelklemme, Luftdruck, ...

Irgendwelche Ideen? Telefondiagnose  ? Spezi schreibt ja von Service 1x im Jahr ... will ich aber nicht unbedingt ...


----------



## jack_steel (24. März 2014)

Ich hab bei meiner vor ein paar Monaten mal ein Service nach Video-Anleitung gemacht. Im Prinzip wirklich nicht schwer - wenn man sie aufkriegt. Ich kann nur dringendst davon abraten ein anderes Werkzeug als einen Gurtschlüssel dafür zu verwenden. Das Ding gibt's beim Baumarkt spottbillig und man kanns auch für Marmeladegräße, Objketivfilter ecc. verwenden 
Hat sonst schon mal wer selbst ein Service gemacht und falls ja, welches Fett habt ihr verwendet? Ich glaube, dass meines ein bisschen zu dick war. Im Internet wird ja Slick Honey empfohlen aber das Zeug gibt's glaub ich bei uns nicht bzw. man muss was äquivalentes finden...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. März 2014)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Seit ich mal wieder das Fully mit neuer (2013 / 2014) ...die "alte" 2012 / 2013er extrem langsam ausfährt. ...
> Irgendwelche Ideen? ...



War bei meiner 2011er auch.
Kannst ja mal den Luftdruck in der Stütze prüfen.
Wenn das nicht hilft, das Ventil raus schrauben und etwas Gabeldeo rein. Hat bei mir geholfen -wenn's auch lange nicht sooo schön geht wie die 2014er... 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. März 2014)

r_a schrieb:


> ...
> Würde von euch wer, der die Schelle sowieso am Lenker montiert, gegen eine für die Griffmontage tauschen?



Da ich die BG-Contour fahre und dieser Hebel sich damit nicht im richtigen Winkel montieren lässt (wer denkt sich denn so was aus!?) und ich mit Reduzierung direkt montiert habe, würde ich tauschen.
Müsstest aber Versand übernehmen und 'n neuen Innenzug beilegen.

Schickst mir eine PN.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Forrest301 (14. April 2014)

Hallo,

an meiner CP hat sich ein nerviges Knacken eingestellt.
Hat jemand schon mal dieses Problem behoben?
Die Sattelklemmung habe ich bereits komplett auseinander gebaut, gereinigt und mit Kupferpaste montiert.
Leider ohne Beseitigung des Knackens.


----------



## Schempi (19. April 2014)

Meine CP am neuen Stumpy hat jetzt bis zum Luftverluft keine Woche / 150 KM gebraucht...nach Ostern mal schauen wie das mein Händler löst  

Was mich irritiert: Es passiert reproduzierbar in Fahrsituationen, in denen man sitzen bleibt und die Stütze oben lässt...also z.B. bei ner Bodenwelle im Teer oder der Rückfahrt auf ner Forststrasse mit Schlagloch - dann is aber auch auf einen Schlag soviel Druck weg, dass die CP mit Mühe und Not in der mittleren Stufe arretiert, wenn überhaupt noch. Wird die Luftsäule bei sowas überhaupt komprimiert? Im normalen Trailbetrieb mit eingefahrener Stütze und aufm Rad stehend passierte (bis jetzt) jedenfalls noch nichts.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. April 2014)

Hmm, normal komprimiert da gar nix, weil die Stütze mechanisch verriegelt!


----------



## DC. (19. April 2014)

Meine cp knackt auch.  Immer bei Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne oder nach hinten. Kopf ist frisch gereinigt und gefettet. Knacken bleibt, habe den Bereich stütze/Sitzrohr gefettet und es war kurz verschwunden, dann wieder da. Denke das es daran nicht gelegen hat.  Werde die stütze die tage mal öffnen und innen alles reinigen und fetten.  Habe auch noch das Problem, dass die stütze nicht einfährt wenn ich den Sattel hinten belaste.  Wenn ich das Gewicht mittig auf die stütze bringe,  funzt es ohne Probleme.


----------



## jack_steel (28. April 2014)

Ich wollte bei meiner zusätzlich zum normalen Reinigungsservice vorgestern auch den Stauabstreifer und die Dichtung reinigen - ganz großer Fehler  Jetzt weiß ich auch warum in der Bedienungsanleitung zu diesem Punkt "contact you local authorized specialized dealer" steht... Bei mir steckt nun die Verschlussschraube der Stütze mit der Dichtung in der Nut am unteren Ende des beweglichen Teils fest und zwar so, dass es sich in keine Richtung mehr bewegen lässt. Hab schon alles mögliche versucht und dabei auch den Staubabstreifer zerrissen - da geht einfach gar nix mehr...


----------



## Schempi (29. April 2014)

Also jetzt herzliche Einladung die Glaskugel auszupacken:

- Stütze ging an Speci, die ham gleichzeitig ne generalüberholte raus geschickt
- Händler baut se ein, Runde gefahren: wieder nur noch unter der mittleren Raste gehangen, Druck fast wieder auf null, nochmal aufgepumpt, auf der 5KM Testrunde wieder der komplette Druck raus.

Ist da ne ganze Charge mit fehlerhaften Dichtungen unterwegs, hab ich sensationelles Pech oder gibt es noch nen Grund zum Druckverlust abseits der Stütze selbst? (Die Ansteuerung über den Zug kanns ja nicht sein, oder?) Zum Glück ist der Händler fünf Min um die Ecke und hängt sich da grad ordentlich rein, gleiches Problem mitm Versenderbike und es würd langsam leicht nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (29. April 2014)

Tja, und bei mir folgendes:
- Dichtungsreinigung gescheitert weil Verschlussschraube mit eingebauter Dichtung wahrscheinlich nur mit Spezialwerkzeug entfernbar
- Händler schickt sie zu Speci
- Die sagen: "Reparatur" kostet 100 Euro, oder alternativ bekomme ich eine neue für 150 Euro

Die Stütze ist vollkommen intakt, da geht es nur darum eine Dichtung zu wechseln - da kotzt mich schon mal das Wort "Reparatur" an und dann zu einem Preis der teurer ist als ein Gabel- oder Dämpferservice!


----------



## Schempi (29. April 2014)

Versteh ich das jetzt falsch oder sind da jetzt schon die Schrauben proprietär ala iPhone?


----------



## jack_steel (29. April 2014)

Am besten erklärt es das folgende Foto: Ist zwar die alte Command Post, aber Prinzip ist dasselbe. Ohne die schwarzen Kunststoff-Teile, welche zum einen die Nut wo die untere Buchse drinliegt (bei der aktuellen Post ein weißer Kunststoffring) ausfüllt, und zum anderen den Bereich hinter der Metallkralle - lässt sich die Verschlussschraube mit Dichtung und Staubabstreifer vom verstellbaren Teil der Stütze nicht rauf- oder runternehmen. Bei mir steckt gerade die Verschlusschraube mit der Dichtung in der Nut wo die untere Buchse normalerweise drin liegt und lässt sich auch mit Gewalt nicht mehr da rausbewegen. Da die Verschlusschraube relativ groß ist, kann man nicht mal die Dichtung "zerstören". Mit installierter Buchse kriegt man die Dichtung übrigens auch nicht über die Buchse, weil sie eine Spur größer im Durchmesser ist. Deshalb benötigt man zwingend das hier erwähnte "Seal Installation Toolkit".

Hier noch eine Beschreibung, wie man Dichtung/Staubstreifer wechselt:
http://www.bluetoad.com/article/For...pecialized+Command+Post/320421/0/article.html


----------



## Schempi (3. Mai 2014)

Jetzt hat mein Händler mir von sich aus ne neue Stütze eingebaut, die erste Testrunde hat se diesmal überlebt. Vielleicht sind ja alle guten Dinge drei, aber das Spezialeis hätte am Tel gesagt, dass es wohl wirklich nen Fehler an einer ganzen Charge gäbe. So restlos vertrau ich Nummer drei also auch noch nicht


----------



## schaukelhannes (13. Mai 2014)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Am besten erklärt es das folgende Foto: Ist zwar die alte Command Post, aber Prinzip ist dasselbe. Ohne die schwarzen Kunststoff-Teile, welche zum einen die Nut wo die untere Buchse drinliegt (bei der aktuellen Post ein weißer Kunststoffring) ausfüllt, und zum anderen den Bereich hinter der Metallkralle - lässt sich die Verschlussschraube mit Dichtung und Staubabstreifer vom verstellbaren Teil der Stütze nicht rauf- oder runternehmen. Bei mir steckt gerade die Verschlusschraube mit der Dichtung in der Nut wo die untere Buchse normalerweise drin liegt und lässt sich auch mit Gewalt nicht mehr da rausbewegen. Da die Verschlusschraube relativ groß ist, kann man nicht mal die Dichtung "zerstören". Mit installierter Buchse kriegt man die Dichtung übrigens auch nicht über die Buchse, weil sie eine Spur größer im Durchmesser ist. Deshalb benötigt man zwingend das hier erwähnte "Seal Installation Toolkit".


Hallo jack_steel,
habe seit heute genau das gleiche Problem (hätte ich lieber vorher mal den Thread hier studiert). Darf ich daher fragen, ob/wie sich die Sache geklärt hat? Das Angebot von Speci ist in der Tat eher frech. Sollen sie Dir doch gegen Kostenübernahme so einen Installation-Toolkit zuschicken. Sonst stellen die sich doch auch nicht so an. Die Dichtungen gibt'S übrigens zum schlanken Preis von 'nur' 39 Okken z.B. bei HiBike.


----------



## jack_steel (13. Mai 2014)

Die Sache läuft noch, Speci hat Lieferprobleme mit dem Dichtungssatz, das Toolkit bekommt der Händler. Verschlussschraube hab ich auch bestellt weil ich diese vermutlich aufschneiden muss um sie runter zu kriegen. Preise wurden mir noch keine genannt... zum Kotzen!


----------



## schaukelhannes (14. Mai 2014)

Hmm... mal hören, was mein Händler dazu sagt. Eins kann man jedoch mal festhalten: weder in dem Service-Video noch im Manual wird (soweit ich sehen konnte) darauf hingewiesen, dass man das Head Seal auf keinen Fall herunterschieben bzw. zu entfernen versuchen darf. Im mtbr-Forum wurde übrigens behauptet, man könne die Sache mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl (Zahnstocher) noch retten. Allerdings ist mir das bislang auch nicht gelungen. Schreib' mal bitte, wie es ausgegangen ist! Viel Glück!!


----------



## jack_steel (14. Mai 2014)

Im Gegenteil, in der Anleitung anbei ist sogar beschrieben, dass man die Dichtung genauso runterbekommt!


----------



## schaukelhannes (14. Mai 2014)

Bezieht sich allerdings auf den 'alten' Command Post. Ich habe den Blacklite. Trotzdem könnte sich Speci sich hier in der Tat kulant zeigen. Wer dieser Anleitung folgt, handelt sich zwangsläufig dieses Problem ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (17. Mai 2014)

Hey,
Ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer CP und wollte sie heute montieren, ich bekomme aber die am Seilzug zu montierende Schraube, die im Stützenkopf einhaken soll nicht eingehakt. Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Jojo10 (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Zunächst solltest du die Stütze absenken, damit die etwas mehr Zuglänge hast.
Dann das rote Ding so halten, dass der Zug waagrecht steht und mit einer Seite in die Öse einfädeln. Dann den Zug aus waagrecht zu senkrecht drehen. Dabei geht der Zug in den Schlitz des Hebels.

Schwer zu beschreiben das Ganze.

Gruß


----------



## Serpentinebiker (17. Mai 2014)

Danke vielmals! So habe ich das ganze auch verstanden, mein Problem war nur, dass ich die Stütze ganz ausgefahren hab 
manchmal regt man sich über die eigene Idiotie am meisten auf 
Gruß,
Henrik


----------



## jack_steel (1. Juni 2014)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> Im mtbr-Forum wurde übrigens behauptet, man könne die Sache mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl (Zahnstocher) noch retten. Allerdings ist mir das bislang auch nicht gelungen. Schreib' mal bitte, wie es ausgegangen ist! Viel Glück!!


Ich hab die Verschlussschraube grad eben herunterbekommen. Wie? Ich hab von einer steifen Klarsichtfolie 5 dünne ca. 5 mm breite Streifen rutnergeschnitten und unter die Dichtung gleichmäßig über den ganzen Umkreis verteilt durchgeschoben. Dann hab ich die Streifen gefettet und mit etwas Nachdruck ging die Schraube dank der Helferleins plötzlich runter. In der Schraube selbst befinet sich eine dünne runde und eine viereckige dickere Dichtung sowie ein eingepresser Staubabstreifer (am Foto ganz links) welcher bei mir definitiv kaputt ist. Die beiden Dichtungen sehen noch gut aus, würde sie aber trotzdem tauschen! Das heißt zwischen mir und einer wieder funktionierenden Stütze liegen 3 Stück Gummi die der Specialized Concept Store hier in Graz seit über einem Monat nicht geliefert bekommt. Ein Trauerspiel!


----------



## Serpentinebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Mal ein anderes Thema:

Wie habt ihr die Leitung der CP verlegt? Die Stütze funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, aber die Leitung scheuert in der niedrigsten Position an der mitgelieferten Sattelklemme.

Fraglich ob das auf Dauer so gut ist. Die Leitung ist bei mir "ganz normal" verlegt, also ohne sich noch um die Stütze zu winden, sondern gerade runter.

Habt ihr das "Problem auch"?

Grüße


----------



## jack_steel (12. Juni 2014)

Welche Sattelklemme hast du denn? Meine hat eine integrierte Führung für den Zug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Ja genau die hab ich auch, der Zug scheuert im Inneren der Führung


----------



## jack_steel (12. Juni 2014)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ja genau die hab ich auch, der Zug scheuert im Inneren der Führung


Ist bei mir auch so, bei mir mittlerweile schon bis aufs Aluminium durch. Was solls, irgendwann gibt's halt eine neue Klemme. Finde die Lösung bei der CP mit dem beweglichen Zug trotzdem noch sehr gut weil der Rahmen wenigstens verschont bleibt.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Ja da hast Du recht, das Optimum ist es trotzdem nicht. Naja, einen Tod muss man wohl sterben


----------



## jack_steel (12. Juni 2014)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du recht, das Optimum ist es trotzdem nicht. Naja, einen Tod muss man wohl sterben


Dann kauf dir einen Rahmen wo man eine Stealth-Stütze oder eine mit hydraulischem Zug (Reverb) verbauen kann und ärgere dich jedes mal wenn du die Sattelstütze abnehmen willst (z.B. bei mir jedes mal beim Einladen im Auto). Oder du kaufst dir die Moveloc und gibst fast 400 Euro aus - ich bleibe bei der CP und hoffe, dass bald eine mit mindestens 150 mm rauskommt...


----------



## Serpentinebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die CP ansonsten spitze; einfach und unkompliziert. Zudem ist sie optisch nicht schlecht. 125mm reichen mir zum Glück noch aus.


----------



## jack_steel (12. Juni 2014)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Ich finde die CP ansonsten spitze; einfach und unkompliziert. Zudem ist sie optisch nicht schlecht. 125mm reichen mir zum Glück noch aus.


Einen Tipp von mir... zerleg sie nie vollständig (maximal so wie im Service-Video beschrieben). NIE die versuchen die Dichtungen zu reinigen oder die Verschlussschraube ganz runter zu ziehen! Hat mich ganz schön vie Wartezeit und Nerven gekostet meine wieder funktionstüchtig zu kriegen!


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2014)

Bin grad schwer am sicken 

Meine war undicht, Service hat 7(!!!) Wochen gedauert und Breuer hat mir 90€ heute abgeknöpft... Haben die einen Schatten?

Hatte 3Stpck bei meiner Holden und mir am Rad, das war die letzte...

Grüsse


----------



## jack_steel (13. Juni 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin grad schwer am sicken
> 
> Meine war undicht, Service hat 7(!!!) Wochen gedauert und Breuer hat mir 90€ heute abgeknöpft... Haben die einen Schatten?
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid... hab den Kostenvoranschlag (100 €) von Specialized auch nicht akzeptiert, hab mir für 34 € das Service Kit gekauft und die Stütze selbst repariert. Das mit dem dicht kriegen war aber auch nicht einfach, mangels Toolkit hab ich mit Plastikstreifen und Klebeband gearbeitet um die neue Dichtung mit Verschlussschraube über die Vertiefungen zu kriegen. Dabei wurden leider kleine Stücke vom Klebeband mit der Dichtung mitgerissen und das ganze System war deshalb undicht. Dass das die Ursache war hab ich erst viel später gemerkt, insgesamt hat der Reparaturversuch ca. 8 Stunden gedauert und ich hab die Stütze bestimmt 5x komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut.

Wenn ein guter Mechaniker mit dem passenden Werkzeug nur ne halbe Stunde braucht, kommen die 90 € schnell zusammen...


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2014)

Beim letzten Service an der alten CP habe ich über XXL nur 60€ gezahlt...

Entweder mein Kölner Händler hält da gut die Hand auf oder Speci holt sich das Geld für ihre besch... aktuelle Charge von uns auf dem Weg zurück.

Hoffe, es gibt bald ein Video.

Grüsse


----------



## Rocky_M (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mal ne blöde Anfängerfrage, aber ich finde die Antwort einfach nicht:
Wie kriege ich die Stütze aus dem Rad?

Mein Händler hat den Zug zu kurz gemacht, die Stütze löst von alleine aus. Aber ich kriege die Stütze nicht ganz rausgezogen...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juni 2014)

Hi.
Den Zug oben am Sattelkopf rausmachen... dann kannst du die Stütze bequem rausziehen.
An dem Auslösehebel (an der Sattelaufnahme) ist der Zug durch eine kleine "Tonne" befestigt. Die kannst du raushängen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## rpitz (20. Juni 2014)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> mal ne blöde Anfängerfrage, aber ich finde die Antwort einfach nicht: Wie kriege ich die Stütze aus dem Rad?
> 
> Mein Händler hat den Zug zu kurz gemacht, die Stütze löst von alleine aus. Aber ich kriege die Stütze nicht ganz rausgezogen...



Stop! Welche Stütze hast du - die normale oder die IR mit "Internal Routing" a la Reverb Stealth? Bevor du das Ding unnötig ausbaust - wenn's nur um Feintuning der Zuglänge geht, hast du irgendwo im Verlauf des Zugs (bei den neuen Rahmen gern da, wo der Zug oben(!) im Rahmen verschwindet) einen trommelförmigen Einsteller, der genau dafür da ist:





Halte die schwarze Seite fest und dreh an der silbernen, damit justierst du die Zuglänge!


----------



## Rocky_M (20. Juni 2014)

Hab die IR - am Sattelkopf sehe ich daher nix.d
Und er Zuglängenversteller ist nur leider schon ganz reingedreht gewesen bei Montage. Da ist also leider keine Einstellmöglichkeit mehr. Ich schau mir mal den Hebel an.

Edit: Kann mir irgendwie keinen Weg vorstellen, da den Zug auszuhaken...ist der rote Hebel.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Juni 2014)

Aushaken kann man oben an der Aufnahme des Sattels.


----------



## Rocky_M (20. Juni 2014)

Hi Kiwi,

bei der IR leider nicht. Da ist ja alles im Inneren versteckt. Habe es jetzt aber geschafft. Hebel und Kabel (aus den Unterrohrführungen) losgeschraubt und dann den Zug beim rausziehen nachgeschoben. Gut, dass man das nicht regelmäßig machen muss


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Juni 2014)

Ah, IR. Hatte ich nicht gesehen bzw. überlesen.
Gut, dass es geklappt hat.

Ansonsten hier noch die Anleitung von Speci:
http://static.specialized.com/media/docs/support/0000023579/0000023579_r1.pdf

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bei mir kam übrigens der Luftverlust nicht von defekten Dichtungen, sondern vom Dreck, der sich zwischen dem Quadring und dem Lagersitz eingeschlichen hat.

Aber nun zu einem anderen Problem.
Meine Seilzug lässt sich derzeit nur so einstellen, dass die Stütze in unterster Stellung recht früh (also wenig Hebelbewegung) ausfährt, in der mittleren Position hingegen nur gerade noch so. Wenn es im Gelände sehr ruppig wird, besteht somit die Gefahr, dass die Stütze von selbst ausfährt, in mittlerer Position aber überhaupt nicht mehr.
Habe den Verdacht, dass die Nuten im Rohr unterschiedlich abgenutzt sind. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich aber mal prüfen, ob ich nicht die Spreizfinger anders einstellen kann.


----------



## jack_steel (1. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Meine Seilzug lässt sich derzeit nur so einstellen, dass die Stütze in unterster Stellung recht früh (also wenig Hebelbewegung) ausfährt, in der mittleren Position hingegen nur gerade noch so. Wenn es im Gelände sehr ruppig wird, besteht somit die Gefahr, dass die Stütze von selbst ausfährt, in mittlerer Position aber überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Habe den Verdacht, dass die Nuten im Rohr unterschiedlich abgenutzt sind. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich aber mal prüfen, ob ich nicht die Spreizfinger anders einstellen kann.


Das kann ich mir wirklich nur durch Abnutzung erklären, was wirklich blöd wäre, weil man die involvierten Teile ja nicht wirklich ersetzen kann. Die Spreizfinger kann man zwar auch einstellen, aber wenn sie verstellt wären, müssten sie ja in jeder Position gleich schlecht funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Juli 2014)

Problem gelöst. War ganz dumm, dass ich nicht vorher drauf gekommen bin, aber es war die Fernbedienung, die bei einem Sturz ein bisschen Schaden genommen hat und somit nicht mehr vollen Hub hatte. Ich habe noch die alte Bedienung. Wird eh mal Zeit für eine neue.
Der Verschleiß ist trotzdem noch da, aber er stört den Betrieb nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (1. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Problem gelöst. War ganz dumm, dass ich nicht vorher drauf gekommen bin, aber es war die Fernbedienung, die bei einem Sturz ein bisschen Schaden genommen hat und somit nicht mehr vollen Hub hatte. Ich habe noch die alte Bedienung. Wird eh mal Zeit für eine neue.
> Der Verschleiß ist trotzdem noch da, aber er stört den Betrieb nicht mehr.


Den neuen Hebel kann ich nur empfehlen... der alte hatte einerseits weniger Hub und zweitens war er nicht so robust. Meine Stütze funktioniert mit dem neuen wesentlich besser!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Juli 2014)

Um ehrlich zu sein, empfinden ich den alten Hebel aus Frechheit. Das Ding ist als Konstruktion ein Pfusch und hätte so nie auf den Markt dürfen. Schon aufgrund seines Aufbaus kann der nie Spielfrei funktionieren.
Aber immerhin hat er bei mir noch nicht den Geist auf gegeben und ganz günstig ist der neue Hebel ja auch nicht. Wird aber beim nächsten Händlerbesuch bestellt. Sonst läuft die Stütze bei mir seit 2011 ohne Probleme.


----------



## jack_steel (1. Juli 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, empfinden ich den alten Hebel aus Frechheit. Das Ding ist als Konstruktion ein Pfusch und hätte so nie auf den Markt dürfen. Schon aufgrund seines Aufbaus kann der nie Spielfrei funktionieren.
> Aber immerhin hat er bei mir noch nicht den Geist auf gegeben und ganz günstig ist der neue Hebel ja auch nicht. Wird aber beim nächsten Händlerbesuch bestellt. Sonst läuft die Stütze bei mir seit 2011 ohne Probleme.


Sehe ich genauso! Ich hab den Hebel schon sehr bald beim Händler reklamiert und hab dann den neuen bekommen. Meine Stütze hat mit dem alten Hebel nie richtig funktioniert weil man den Seilzug immer ein bisschen vorspannen musste. Der neue Hebel stellt ein bisschen mehr Weg zur Verfügung und da muss der Seilzug der Stütze nicht vorgespannt sein.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juli 2014)

Gut, dass ich noch keinen neuen Hebel gekauft habe, denn der 2015er ist genau das, was ich immer wollte.


----------



## jack_steel (14. Juli 2014)

Interessant... und was wenn man einen Umwerfer hat oder keine Matchmaker-Schelle?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juli 2014)

Dann hast du ein Problem.  

Mit dem Matchmaker nicht, da kann man sich ja jede x-beliebige Schelle nehmen, aber Specialized geht scheinbar recht konsequent den Weg richtig 1-fach. 
Nein, nein.
Fox hat einen ähnlichen Hebel und der wird dann einfach um 180° nach oben gedreht montiert. sieht halt nicht schön aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_on_trail (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit dieser Woche einen Stumpi mit der Command Post, der Remote Hebel ist an dem Specialized Lenkergriff montiert. Wenn ich die Griffe austauschen möchte kann ich den Remote Hebel nicht mehr befestigen, da der Durchmesser der Klemmung zu groß ist. Gibt es da einen Adapter? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den? Google verrät mir nix.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## jack_steel (21. Juli 2014)

Ride_on_trail schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe seit dieser Woche einen Stumpi mit der Command Post, der Remote Hebel ist an dem Specialized Lenkergriff montiert. Wenn ich die Griffe austauschen möchte kann ich den Remote Hebel nicht mehr befestigen, da der Durchmesser der Klemmung zu groß ist. Gibt es da einen Adapter? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den? Google verrät mir nix.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Im Prinzip müsste was Selbstgebasteltest (Kunststoff, Gummi) als Streifen im passenden Durchmesser dafür ausreichen.

Der Remote-Hebel von After-Market-Stützen ist übrigens für die direkte Lenkermontage und nicht für die Griffmontage vorgesehen. Optisch aufgeräumter ist aus meiner Sicht die Griffvariante die du jetzt hast - aber natürlich muss man dann die Specialized-Griffe mögen (ich tu es). Alternativ kannst du versuchen bei einem Händler oder in Foren deinen Remote-Hebel zu tauschen.


----------



## Ride_on_trail (21. Juli 2014)

Danke, werde mich mal durch die Specialized Griffe testen. Da ist bestimmt was gutes dabei, hab mich nur gerade so gut an die Ergon GE1 gewöhnt.


----------



## Kraksler (11. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Problem , dass meine CP Blacklite (2014) unvermittelt sich absenkt.
Meistens nur eine Position tiefer manchmal komplett nach unten.
Wann Sie absenkt hängt auch davon ab wie holprig der Weg gerade ist. Also auf Asphalt dauert es länger, bei einem Trail im Uphill geht sie nach ein paar Meter schon runter.
Ankündigen tut sich das Absenken manchmal bereits, dann senkt Sie sich um ein paar Milimeter ab, wenn man dann den Hintern hebt, rastet sie wieder oben ein.

Dachte zuerst auch an einen zu fest eingestellten Zug, habe aber den Zug dann mal komplett ausgehangen und das Verhalten ändert sich nicht. Somit kann ich den Zug als Ursache ausschliessen.

Denke ich werde zum Händler damit gehen und Sie reparieren lassen.

Was denkt Ihr?

Gruß

Kraksler


----------



## Kraksler (11. August 2014)

Ride_on_trail schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe seit dieser Woche einen Stumpi mit der Command Post, der Remote Hebel ist an dem Specialized Lenkergriff montiert. Wenn ich die Griffe austauschen möchte kann ich den Remote Hebel nicht mehr befestigen, da der Durchmesser der Klemmung zu groß ist. Gibt es da einen Adapter? Wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den? Google verrät mir nix.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


 
Beim Kauf von meinem Stumpi war eine Tüte mit allerlei Krimskrams dabei. Darunter auch eine Plastikschelle, die dafür gedacht ist.
Falls Du auch so ein Tütchen bei Deinem Rad hattest, schau doch mal da rein...


----------



## Ride_on_trail (15. August 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe das Problem , dass meine CP Blacklite (2014) unvermittelt sich absenkt.
> Meistens nur eine Position tiefer manchmal komplett nach unten.
> ...



Hatte das Problem bei meiner auch. Hab auch den Zug los geschraubt und wieder fest geschraubt. Hat nichts gebracht, habe dann den Zug nochmal, einfach ein paar Millimeter lockerer wieder festgeschraubt. Und,... Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Habe zwar jetzt ein wenig mehr Hebelweg, aber das juckt mich nicht.



Kraksler schrieb:


> Beim Kauf von meinem Stumpi war eine Tüte mit allerlei Krimskrams dabei. Darunter auch eine Plastikschelle, die dafür gedacht ist.
> Falls Du auch so ein Tütchen bei Deinem Rad hattest, schau doch mal da rein...



Tütchen war da, aber ohne Plastikschelle. Danke für den Tipp. Habe mich aber jetzt an die Griffe gewöhnt und finde die Optik mit integriertem Remote Hebel super. Werde wohl nicht wechseln. Werd meine Ergon GE 1 jetzt wohl verkaufen.


----------



## Redforce (19. August 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe das Problem , dass meine CP Blacklite (2014) unvermittelt sich absenkt.
> Meistens nur eine Position tiefer manchmal komplett nach unten.
> ...


Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Warst du schon beim Händler?
Den Zug habe ich auch schon gelockert, es hat aber nichts gebracht.

Grüße


----------



## Kraksler (19. August 2014)

Hi,

Habe meine Stütze vor einer Woche beim Händler abgegeben. Specialized konnte mir keine Austauschstütze anbieten. Meine wird nun repariert und dann bekomme ich die zurück. Ein Zeitraum konnte mir der Händler nicht nennen. 
Optimal ist anders. Aber erstmal habe och vom Händler ne feste Stütze bekommen damit ich überhaupt fahren kann..


----------



## streamius (20. August 2014)

Servus Zusammen,
nachdem ich jetzt 14 Seiten gelesen habe vermisse ich ein paar Fotos von eurer Kabelverlegung.
Hab ein Stumpi 2013, hier kommt das innenverlegte Kabel ja neben dem Dämpfer raus...
wie geht ihr dann weiter?
Geliefert bekam ich das Bike beim Kauf so, dass das Kabel nach dem Dämpfer nur durch die Schelle der Sattelkleme geht und fertig.
Hab das so gelassen und 12000Hm später nach meinem Dolomitencross sieht mein Rahmen im Bereich von dem Eingeschweißten Dreieck am Stumpi aus wie sau.
Hab das Kabel jetzt einmal um das Sitzrohr gewunden und muss halt das Ganze Rohr abkleben. So erschlage ich auch den Bogen, den das KAbel im eingefahrenen Zustand nach außen macht, hat mich tierisch auf den Abfahrten genervt...
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich Fotos.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Merci!!!


----------



## streamius (20. August 2014)

Servus Zusammen,
nachdem ich jetzt 14 Seiten gelesen habe vermisse ich ein paar Fotos von eurer Kabelverlegung.
Hab ein Stumpi 2013, hier kommt das innenverlegte Kabel ja neben dem Dämpfer raus...
wie geht ihr dann weiter?
Geliefert bekam ich das Bike beim Kauf so, dass das Kabel nach dem Dämpfer nur durch die Schelle der Sattelkleme geht und fertig.
Hab das so gelassen und 12000Hm später nach meinem Dolomitencross sieht mein Rahmen im Bereich von dem Eingeschweißten Dreieck am Stumpi aus wie sau.
Hab das Kabel jetzt einmal um das Sitzrohr gewunden und muss halt das Ganze Rohr abkleben. So erschlage ich auch den Bogen, den das KAbel im eingefahrenen Zustand nach außen macht, hat mich tierisch auf den Abfahrten genervt...
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich Fotos.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Merci!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streamius (20. August 2014)

Servus Zusammen,
nachdem ich jetzt 14 Seiten gelesen habe vermisse ich ein paar Fotos von eurer Kabelverlegung.
Hab ein Stumpi 2013, hier kommt das innenverlegte Kabel ja neben dem Dämpfer raus...
wie geht ihr dann weiter?
Geliefert bekam ich das Bike beim Kauf so, dass das Kabel nach dem Dämpfer nur durch die Schelle der Sattelkleme geht und fertig.
Hab das so gelassen und 12000Hm später nach meinem Dolomitencross sieht mein Rahmen im Bereich von dem Eingeschweißten Dreieck am Stumpi aus wie sau.
Hab das Kabel jetzt einmal um das Sitzrohr gewunden und muss halt das Ganze Rohr abkleben. So erschlage ich auch den Bogen, den das KAbel im eingefahrenen Zustand nach außen macht, hat mich tierisch auf den Abfahrten genervt...
Bei Gelegenheit mach ich Fotos.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Merci!!!


----------



## Kraksler (22. August 2014)

Eine Update zu der Sache.
Der Händler hat mir gerade mitgeteilt , das die Stütze bei Specialized in Holland angekommen ist. Specialized aber diese nicht reparieren kann da die keine Teile aus den USA haben. Da warten die jetzt drauf.

Mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## lezard (22. August 2014)

Ich habe eine Stumpi 2014. nach 3 Reparaturversuchen habe ich jetzt vom Händler die ältere bekommen, die geht einwandfrei.


----------



## jack_steel (22. August 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Eine Update zu der Sache.
> Der Händler hat mir gerade mitgeteilt , das die Stütze bei Specialized in Holland angekommen ist. Specialized aber diese nicht reparieren kann da die keine Teile aus den USA haben. Da warten die jetzt drauf.
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte...


Das erinnert mich an meine Wartezeit auf das "Rebuild-Kit" um meine Stütze wieder fit zu machen... das hat auch ewig gedauert.


----------



## Redforce (22. August 2014)

Ich hoffe bei mir geht es schneller... Laut meinem Händler wir sie ausgetauscht.


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2014)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Eine Update zu der Sache.
> Der Händler hat mir gerade mitgeteilt , das die Stütze bei Specialized in Holland angekommen ist. Specialized aber diese nicht reparieren kann da die keine Teile aus den USA haben. Da warten die jetzt drauf.
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte...



Hi, die erste (?) Charge der Stealth Stützen scheint sehr sehr buff gewesen zu sein...

Daher ist der Service aktuell deutlich langsamer ggü Vorjahr.

Habe auch >8 Wochen gewartet 

Fitter Händler besorgt dir eine AT-Stütze

Grüße


----------



## damonsta (23. August 2014)

Habe eine Command Post zu verkaufen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...post-blacklite-remote-absenkbare-sattelstutze


----------



## Zingu (15. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da eine, so denke ich mal, eine ungewöhnliche Frage:
Kann sich jmd vorstellen wie man den bzw einen Auslösehebel direkt unter den Sattel der Command Post positionieren könnte bzw wie dieser aussehen sollte?
Hat das schon mal jmd versucht?
lg zingu


----------



## kellyman (26. September 2014)

Hallo,

Habe seit gestern die Command Post Blacklite,,soweit alles ok. Aber ist das minimale Spiel des Sattels ind seitlicher Richtung normal ? Laut Händler bei dem ich nachgefragt habe soll das normal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (26. September 2014)

kellyman schrieb:


> Habe seit gestern die Command Post Blacklite,,soweit alles ok. Aber ist das minimale Spiel des Sattels ind seitlicher Richtung normal ? Laut Händler bei dem ich nachgefragt habe soll das normal sein.


Ich hab seitlich kein Spiel, allerdings kann ich den Sattel um seine Längsachse minimal drehen (Spiel) - ev. meinst du das?


----------



## kellyman (26. September 2014)

Ja dieses seitliche drehen meine ich, ist aber nicht viel.


----------



## jack_steel (26. September 2014)

kellyman schrieb:


> Ja dieses seitliche drehen meine ich, ist aber nicht viel.


Das ist das konstruktionsbedingte Spiel in den Führungsschienen und völlig normal.


----------



## TobyR (2. Oktober 2014)

Grüss Euch!
Ich habe eine neue CP IR von 2014.
Ist es "normal" das die Stütze beim überfahren der Mittelposition leicht einhakt?
Und habt Ihr Tipps wie ich am besten den Zug und Leitung kürzen kann?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. November 2014)

Bei mir gab es erst eine Reparatur und jetzt (nach 5 Wochen Wartezeit!) Austausch auf eine 100 mm Version. Leider hat sie sich schon bei der zweiten Ausfahrt wieder selbständig betätigt ...

Gibt es denn hier irgendwen, der die 2014er Version ohne Probleme fährt?


----------



## Hillside (18. November 2014)

Ja, an zwei Rädern. Ich hoffe, es bleibt so. 

Die Wartezeit ist nicht ok, und eine 100mm Version solltest Du auch nicht akzeptieren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. November 2014)

Wartezeit ging wohl aufs Konto des Händlers, die 100er Version habe ich akzeptiert, da 125er erst im Januar lieferbar sein sollen. Mir reichen die 100 eigentlich - aber, dass die schon wieder nicht funzt


----------



## Hillside (18. November 2014)

Dir reicht das vielleicht, kann aber ein Thema werden, wenn Du Dein Bike mal verkaufen willst. 

Die Lieferzeit der 125er ist ja nicht Dein Problem. Fair wäre, Dir die 100mm bis Januar zu geben und dann wieder zur 125mm zu tauschen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. November 2014)

Werde ich im Auge behalten - bin ja eh gerade in der "Reklamationsphase". Ich würde - nach Hinterbau-Gejaule, Bremsenausfall und dem Sattelstützenärger - sowieso am liebsten das ganze Rad zurückgeben ...

Obwohl ich es eigentlich klasse finde.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (18. November 2014)

Verrückt... 
Hab auch leichte Probleme mit dem Hinterbau (Lagerspiel), meine Bremsen sind katastrophal und seit kurzem will meine CP auch nicht mehr so richtig. 

Wenn ich den Remotehebel betätige fährt sie sehr langsam hoch und dann nur bis zur mittleren Position. 

Für die oberste Stufe muss ich mit der Hand nachhelfen.

Woran kann das liegen?

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## Teak (18. November 2014)

@ Serpentine

Du musst an der CP einfach mal wieder mit der Gabelpumpe aufpumpen. Wenn Sie schnell die Luft verliert nur oben Aufschrauben und den O Ring fetten. Dann hält Sie wieder 6 Monate. (Ist bei mir jedenfalls so).

Gruß Christoph


----------



## jack_steel (18. November 2014)

Serpentinebiker schrieb:


> Woran kann das liegen?


Ich finde die CP ist eine sehr zuverlässige und einfach zu wartende Stütze, bin mit meiner nun ca. 2 Jahre sehr glücklich. Hin und wieder braucht sie halt etwas Pflege - wie sieht man in diesem Video am besten:






Einfach Luft aufpumpen ist etwas zu simpel... ich würde schon checken wie hoch der Luftdruck ist, der sollte im ausgefahrenen Zustand 40 psi nicht überschreiten. Ansonsten kann die Familienplanung darunter leiden


----------



## ben1982 (18. November 2014)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Gibt es denn hier irgendwen, der die 2014er Version ohne Probleme fährt?



Seit einem Jahr ohne jegliches Problem


----------



## Ride_on_trail (18. November 2014)

Ich hab gestern mein Rad beim Händler abgegeben. Meine Stütze sackt auch einfach weg.
Hatte das Problem schon als ich das Rad im Juni neu gekauft habe. Hab dann selbst den Zug vernünftig montiert
Und alles war gut. Vor einigen Tagen fing der Mist dann wieder an. 

Mein xxl hat mir schon angekündigt, dass die Stütze ggf gegen eine neue getauscht werden muss. Hoffe nicht, dass ich bis Januar warten muss.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. November 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir jetzt mal den Dichtsatz bestellt, da ist aber mehr drin, als ich für mein 2010er Modell brauche. 
Ist das möglich?


----------



## styriabeef (9. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

Ich habe eine Specialized Command Post IR und habe irrtümlich zuviel Luft reingepumt (über 100psi, Luftdruck Angaben mit Dämpfer verwechselt und zu spät draufgekommen, ja - dumm - ich weiß) und damit vermutlich eine Dichtung geschossen.

Ist das schon jemand passiert und kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das selbst reparieren kann? Dichtung ein Standard O-Ring? Gleiches zerlegen wie in diesem Video: 



 (Ich weiß ist keine IR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (9. Dezember 2014)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich habe eine Specialized Command Post IR und habe irrtümlich zuviel Luft reingepumt (über 100psi, Luftdruck Angaben mit Dämpfer verwechselt und zu spät draufgekommen, ja - dumm - ich weiß) und damit vermutlich eine Dichtung geschossen.
> 
> ...


Ich hab das Ding mal zerlegt und die Dichtungen gewechselt... es gibt ein Service-Kit von Specialized mit allen Dichtungen, Buchsen usw. Das Problem bei der Geschichte: Man braucht ein spezielles Toolkit um die Verschlusschraube inkl. Dichtungen über die Kralle zu kriegen. Das Toolkit war bei meinem Händler nicht herzukriegen und ich hab mir dann selbst was gebastelt, was nicht ganz zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert hat.

Hab ziemlich lange gebraucht um alle notwendigen Infos zusammenzusuchen, hier aus einer internen Anleitung von Specialized die Vorgehensweise:
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s265/sh/990239de-228a-4f11-b24f-3019112d7f57/c0cc1e222ce2858d

Hier auch eine Beschreibung zu den "Innereien" der Command Post:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Specialized-Blacklite-Post-Maintenance-2012.html

Das schwierigste an der ganzen Sache sieht man auf diesem Foto:
http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8292874/p4pb8292874.jpg

Du musst erst einmal schaffen die Verschlusschraube über die Nut in der die untere Buchse eingelegt ist und über die Kralle drüberkriegen. Da dich die Dichtung eh nicht mehr interessiert, kannst du da ruhig Gewalt anwenden (viel Spaß und Handschuhe verwenden bevor sich an den Handflächen Blasen bilden). Danach kannst du die neue Dichtung aus dem Service-Kit in die Verschlussschraube einsetzen. Der Staubabstreifer kann auch gleich mitgewechselt werden. Nun muss die Schraube wieder über die beiden Vertiefungen drüber OHNE, dass die Dichtung dabei verletzt wird. Dafür gibt eben besagtes Toolkit, zwei Kunststoffringe welche die Vertiefungen exakt ausfüllen. Ich hab versucht einen dünnen Kunststoffstreifen aus einer dickeren Klarsichtfolie so lange herumzuwickeln, bis ich die Vertiefung aufgefüllt hatte. Das Drüberschieben hat mit etwas Fett dann auch funkioniert, aber leider haben sich von meinem Hilfs-Toolkit ein paar Kunststofffetzen gelöst und zwischen Staubabstreifer und Dichtung verklemmt. Ich hab das erst daran gemerkt, dass die Stütze danach nicht mehr dicht war. In Summe hab ich für den Sch... einen ganzen Tag versch..., bis alles wieder funktioniert hat und die Kunststoffreste wieder draußen waren. Falls du noch mehr Fragen hast -> PN, die Command Post kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig ;-)

Ach ja, hier sieht man das originale Toolkit an der alten Command Post (schwarze Kunststoffringe). So etwas in der Art musst du dir basteln, damit du die Verschlussschraube mit den neuen Dichtungen wieder installieren kannst:

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/specialized/647236d1318868134-specialized-command-post-untitled.jpg


----------



## benclimb (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke jack steel für diesen Beitrag!
Ich habe die Command Post jetzt knapp 2 Jahre. Ende letzten Jahres waren die Dichtungen durch und es wurde auf Garantie repariert.
Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Problem wieder und versuche es noch mal auf Garantie. Es war kein schleichender Druckverlust, sondern Ausfall von jetzt auf gleich. Und beim Aufpumpen wird überhaupt kein Druck mehr gehalten.
Ansonsten habe ich 1x den Bowdenzug getauscht, da sich durch Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit Rost bildete (im Bereich der Feinjustierung) und sich der Remotehebel kaum noch bewegen ließ. Aber das ist normaler Verschleiß.
Unterm Strich würde ich sagen, dass ich lieber die Rockshox reverb hätte kaufen sollen. Denn mit dem Problem der Feinjustierung (unvermittletes Absacken aus der Oberen Stellung) habe ich auch regelmässig zu kämpfen. Werde jetzt bei der Reparatur mal schauen, ob ich den Hebel gegen einen neuen von 2014/15 tauschen kann.


----------



## benclimb (31. Dezember 2014)

gelöscht


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Januar 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich noch keinen neuen Hebel gekauft habe, denn der 2015er ist genau das, was ich immer wollte.



Ist schon bekannt, ob man diesen Hebel einzeln kaufen kann, bzw. ab wann und was er kostet?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Januar 2015)

Ja, kannst du zb bei hibike.
Ist jedoch ein kostspieliges Vergnügen.


----------



## sundawn77 (2. Januar 2015)

Bei Hibike kann ich den neuen Hebel (2015) nicht finden.

hast Du einen Link?


----------



## Ride_on_trail (5. Januar 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Eine Update zu der Sache.
> Der Händler hat mir gerade mitgeteilt , das die Stütze bei Specialized in Holland angekommen ist. Specialized aber diese nicht reparieren kann da die keine Teile aus den USA haben. Da warten die jetzt drauf.
> 
> Mir fehlen die Worte...



Hi Kraksler,

hast du eigentlich deine Stütze schon zurück?
Meine ist jetzt seit 17. Nov ''eingeschickt'' gleiche Aussage wie bei dir. Kann nicht repariert werden und ich soll eine neue erhalten, die ist allerdings angeblich nicht verfügbar. Soll mitte Januar kommen.

''eingeschickt'' darum: Habe Anfang Dezember telefonisch bei meinem Fahrradladen nachgefragt wie es um meine Sattstütze steht.
Dann haben die mir gesagt, die sei eingeschickt und die warten auf Antwort vom Distributor in Holland. am 23.12. habe ich mein Rad abgeholt, ohne Stütze, kann es ja auch mit einer normalen Sattelstütze fahren. Und,... da steckt die defekte Stütze im Sattelrohr! So viel zum Thema eingeschickt!


----------



## kellyman (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo ,

Ich verkaufe eine 4 Monate alte Command Post Blacklite, wenig genutzt und wie neu. Ist noch nicht im Bikemarkt.
Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (1. Februar 2015)

Seit ihr mit der defekten Stütze einfach zum Specialized händler und der schickt sie ein? 
Habe leider die Rechnung nicht. Könnte problematisch werden.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe sie an den Händler geschickt. Warte jetzt schon einen Monat.... Habe dort heute mal angerufen und kriege hoffentlich Rückantwort.
Schreibe es dann hier im Forum!
Gruß!
PS: Ohne Rechnung wird's wohl kaum Kulanz oder Garantie werden


----------



## jan111 (2. Februar 2015)

Meine Stütze verliert mittlerweile auch Luft. Wollte mir ursprünglich einfach das Service Kit kaufen aber wie ich hier lese, ist der Austausch der Dichtungen anscheinend nicht ohne weiteres möglich ohne ein spezielles Tool.

Meine Stütze ist von Ende 2012. Wie würdet ihr da vorgehen? Auf Kulanz hoffen? Glaube ich ja kaum dran bei defekten Dichtungen. Weiß gerade ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich das machen soll. Einschicken und wochenlang auf den Service warten ist ja echt ne Zumutung. Gibt es sonst keine Anlaufstellen wo man seine Stütze warten lassen kann und vielleicht selbst hinschicken kann? Meine Specialized Händler vor Ort sind anscheinend auch nicht in der Lage dazu.


----------



## sun909 (2. Februar 2015)

Mich hat der Spaß bei Spezi 90€ und 8 (?) Wochen gekostet.

Würde sie das nächste mal als Defekt verkaufen und für 200€ eine neue/aus Neurad ausgebaute aus dem bikemarkt nehmen...

Grüsse


----------



## Ride_on_trail (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe meine wieder zurück. Die Geschichte dazu darf man eigentlich niemandem erzählen.

Ich habe ja vor Weihnachten mein Rad (ohne Stütze) abgeholt und war verwundert warum die defekte noch im Rahmen steckt, weil diese ja angeblich eingeschickt wurde.

In der zweiten Woche im Januar hat mich mein Händler angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, das die Stütze schon seit Mitte Dezember wieder da war und die nur kommentarlos in den Rahmen gesteckt wurde. Als ich mein Rad vor Weihnachten abgeholt habe, wurde die Stütze dann raus genommen, und mir wurde das Rad ohne Stütze mitgegeben. Im Januar haben die wohl mal aufgeräumt und bei Spec nachgefragt wann denn die Stütze zurück käme, und dann bemerkt, dass die Stütze schon da ist.

PEINLICH

Also, hätte der Händler eine vernünftige Dokumentation hätte ich Mitte Dezember eine reparierte Stütze gehabt. Das wären dann 4 Wochen gewesen. Da kann man mit leben. So waren es 8.

Die Stütze funktioniert nun wieder einwandfrei, sogar der Hebel geht noch leichter als vorher. Perfekt.


----------



## kellyman (5. Februar 2015)

Nabend ,

Falls jemand eine 4 Monate alte Stütze sucht...ich verkaufe meine, da ich ein neues Rad habe bei dem die Züge innen verlegt werden.

Specialized Command Post BlackLite


----------



## benclimb (8. Februar 2015)

Meine Stütze wurde auf Kulanz repariert. Habe festgestellt, dass ich sie schon mehr als 2 Jahre habe und Garantie eigentlich abgelaufen ist..., auch wenn die letzte Reparatur noch nicht so lange her ist. Diesbezüglich finde ich dann den Service von Specialized topp. Zeitraum mit einschicken etc. 5 Wochen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es diesmal noch bischen länger hält.
90€ für den Service ist schon eine Nummer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (17. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch die alte Command Post ohne Blacklite an meinem 2010er Enduro. Sie lief zuletzt etwas schwergängig nach oben, also dachte ich ich mach sie mal auf und reinige alles und schmiere sie neu. Das habe ich vor einem Jahr schonmal gemacht und es hat einen enormen Performance-Rückgewinn gebracht.
Tja, heute nach dem Service hat sich leider nichts an dem Problem geändert. Die Stütze fährt trotz maximal erlaubten 40 Psi noch nicht einmal aus. Also wieder auseinander genommen und bemerkt, dass die obere Buchse extrem(!!) schwer auf der Sattelstütze läuft und auch genau dem widerstand entspricht, den man im zusammengebauten Zustand spürt. Woran kann das liegen? Die Buchse wird ja nicht auf einmal enger geworden sein 

Bekommt man die Buchse ganz ab, also geht sie über den Kopf der in der Stütze einrastet?

/edit: ich konnte die Buchse auf der Innenfläche reinigen, war wohl zu viel schmodder drunter. Das ganze hat die situation leicht verbessert, aber immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend. Allerdings flutscht die Buchse nun wieder wie neu. Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass der Dichtkopf wohl das problem ist. Beim reinfahren ist der Widerstand durch Reibung ok, allerdings beim ausfahren ist das Ding definitiv zu schwergängig. Befürchte nun, dass hier eine Dichtung hinüber ist. Bedeutet das, den Dichtungssatz für 40€ zu bestellen und mit irgendwelchen experimentellen taktiken den Dichtungskopf über den mechanischen rastkopf zu bekommen? Geht das überhaupt? Ich bekomme noch nichtmal die Unterlagscheibe und die Buchse über den Rastkopf?


----------



## Trailst4R (19. Februar 2015)

Hab das Ding wieder einigermaßen gangbar bekommen. Was anderes: Wie ist der Kopf der den Sattel hält eigentlich mit der Stange verbunden? Es gibt das Teil ja einzeln als Ersatzteil, d.h. man müsste es abbekommen.


----------



## Eklk (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der CP IR 2014
Ich kann den Fehler einfach nicht finden auch nach 3x Auseinandernehmen.
Problem: Wenn ich normal fahre kann ich den Hebel einfach nicht betätigen,
wenn ich aber den Sattel mit der Hand raufhebe (wehrend ich fahre) dan kann ich den Hebel sehr soft betätigen.
Wo kann den die Ursache dafür liegen ??


----------



## Mev (12. Mai 2015)

Eklk schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der CP IR 2014
> Ich kann den Fehler einfach nicht finden auch nach 3x Auseinandernehmen.
> Problem: Wenn ich normal fahre kann ich den Hebel einfach nicht betätigen,
> wenn ich aber den Sattel mit der Hand raufhebe (wehrend ich fahre) dan kann ich den Hebel sehr soft betätigen.
> Wo kann den die Ursache dafür liegen ??



gleiche problem hatte ich auch ich habe meine zerlegt und neu gefetet danach lief es auch ohne probleme


----------



## Mev (12. Mai 2015)

Kleines Feedback des Specialized Commandposthebel Shifter 

Ich habe durch mein S Händler den Specialized Commandposthebel Shifter Command Post SRL Lever besorgt hab`s mal gewogen und nun ein paar tage probe gefahren ich finde den Hebel super er ist komplett aus Alu, was mich viel mehr erfreut das die Leitung nicht mehr so blöde rumbaumelt, die Befestigung ist Standard für sram Bremshebel gedacht da ich Shimano bremsen fahre habe ich mir den Trickstuff Matshi besorgt damit was das Problem auch behoben


----------



## jack_steel (13. Mai 2015)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die alte Command Post ohne Blacklite an meinem 2010er Enduro. Sie lief zuletzt etwas schwergängig nach oben, also dachte ich ich mach sie mal auf und reinige alles und schmiere sie neu. Das habe ich vor einem Jahr schonmal gemacht und es hat einen enormen Performance-Rückgewinn gebracht.
> Tja, heute nach dem Service hat sich leider nichts an dem Problem geändert. Die Stütze fährt trotz maximal erlaubten 40 Psi noch nicht einmal aus. Also wieder auseinander genommen und bemerkt, dass die obere Buchse extrem(!!) schwer auf der Sattelstütze läuft und auch genau dem widerstand entspricht, den man im zusammengebauten Zustand spürt. Woran kann das liegen? Die Buchse wird ja nicht auf einmal enger geworden sein
> 
> Bekommt man die Buchse ganz ab, also geht sie über den Kopf der in der Stütze einrastet?
> ...


Ja, die Buchse bekommt man ganz ab, man muss allerdings gleichzeitig den Versenkhebel ganz durchdrücken. Die Buchse ist auch Bestandteil vom Service-Kit. So lange man den Dichtkopf nicht runternehmen muss, ist die Stütze eigentlich recht einfach zu warten. Einen Tipp vielleicht zum Reinigen des Dichtkopfs (Achtung: Beschreibung ist für die Blacklite und es ist meine eigene Variante, keine Garantie auf Folgeprobleme!).

Untere Führungsbuchse (weißer Kunststoffring) entfernen
Messinggleitschienen entfernen
Obere Führungsbuchse und Unterlegscheibe ganz runternehmen
Untere Führungsbuchse wieder einsetzen (Als Sicherung, damit man nicht aus Versehen den Dichtkopf in die Vertiefung der unteren Führungsbuchse schiebt, dann hat man nämlich den A... offen)
Dichtkopf so weit nach unten schieben, dass die Dichtungen auf den Ausfräsungen der Messinggleitschienen zu liegen kommen
In die Ausfräsungen kräftig WD40 sprühen und den Dichtkopf gleichzeitig vorsichtig weiterdrehen, dadurch reinigt man den Dichtkopf von innen.
Danach WD40 abwischen, alles wie im Service-Video fetten und in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## benclimb (14. Mai 2015)

Mev schrieb:


> Kleines Feedback des Specialized Commandposthebel Shifter
> 
> Ich habe durch mein S Händler den Specialized Commandposthebel Shifter Command Post SRL Lever besorgt hab`s mal gewogen und nun ein paar tage probe gefahren ich finde den Hebel super er ist komplett aus Alu, was mich viel mehr erfreut das die Leitung nicht mehr so blöde rumbaumelt, die Befestigung ist Standard für sram Bremshebel gedacht da ich Shimano bremsen fahre habe ich mir den Trickstuff Matshi besorgt damit was das Problem auch behobenAnhang anzeigen 385963 Anhang anzeigen 385964


Das Ding sieht schon funktioneller aus, aber mal ehrlich 50 Teuro!? Da lege ich irgendwann eher mal noch was drauf und kaufe mir eine RockShox Reverb....


----------



## jack_steel (14. Mai 2015)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht schon funktioneller aus, aber mal ehrlich 50 Teuro!? Da lege ich irgendwann eher mal noch was drauf und kaufe mir eine RockShox Reverb....


Reverb? Nie im Leben... aus meiner sicht nur Nachteile gegenüber mechanischen Stützen. Wenn schon dann die Vecnum Moveloc!


----------



## benclimb (14. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich vorher noch nix von gehört. Allerdings bekommt man die einfache Reverb mitlerweile ja schon für ca. 200€, mit der auch die meisten meiner Bekannten zufrieden sind. Die Vecnum Moveloc schlägt schon wieder mit etwa 370 € zu Buche (was damals auch fast meine Specialized Command Post gekostet hatte)....
Was siehst Du denn für Nachteile bei der Rockshox?


----------



## Eklk (14. Mai 2015)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht schon funktioneller aus, aber mal ehrlich 50 Teuro!? Da lege ich irgendwann eher mal noch was drauf und kaufe mir eine RockShox Reverb....


Reverb? Ne, dan lieber KindShock!
Command Post ist für den Müll. 
Ich fahre beide, deshalb nie wieder CP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (14. Mai 2015)

Und worauf begründet sich diese überaus differenziert vorgebrachte Beurteilung? 

Ich frage mich ja,  wie ich mit diesem Müll schon seit drei Saisonen mit genau NULL Wartungsaufwand zufrieden fahren kann. Inklusive Winterbetrieb. 

Aber wahrscheinlich mache ich etwas falsch...


----------



## jack_steel (14. Mai 2015)

benclimb schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich vorher noch nix von gehört. Allerdings bekommt man die einfache Reverb mitlerweile ja schon für ca. 200€, mit der auch die meisten meiner Bekannten zufrieden sind. Die Vecnum Moveloc schlägt schon wieder mit etwa 370 € zu Buche (was damals auch fast meine Specialized Command Post gekostet hatte)....
> Was siehst Du denn für Nachteile bei der Rockshox?



Falls du mich damit meinst, ergeben sich aus meiner Sicht folgende Vorteile von mechanischen Stützen gegenüber der Reverb:

Die Stütze kann in wenigen Sekunden aus dem Rahmen ausgebaut werden. Seilzug aushängen, Stütze raus, fertig. Da ich das jedes mal machen muss, wenn ich mein Bike im Auto transportiere, kommt eine Reverb allein aus diesem Grund nicht in Frage.
Eine mechanische Stütze wie die CP oder die Moveloc, kann man auch noch verwenden, wenn mal der Seilzug bricht oder bei einem Sturz der Remotehebel bricht (schon passiert). Einfach den Auslöser unter dem Sattel bedienen und die Stütze händisch ein- und ausfahren. Das gilt übrigens auch für eine Stütze, die Luftverlust erleidet und nicht mehr von selbst ausfährt. Wer mal einen Kumpel in Downhillposition den Berg hochtreten gesehen hat (Reverb Stealth ohne Ölfluss oder -druck, war auch nicht weiter aus dem Rahmen ausziehbar -> Leitungslänge), weiß so ein Feature zu schätzen. Das kann ein riesiger Vorteil auf einer Mehrtagestour sein, weil eine Stütze doch wieder ein sensibles, fehleranfälliges Element ist, wie eine Federgabel oder ein Dämpfer.

Rein persönlich bin ich ein Fan von den 3 Raststufen der CP, ich weiß genau wann ich welche brauche und ich liebe es auf technischen Trails bergauf die mittlere Stufe zu fahren und genau zu wissen, dass die Höhe einfach stimmt. Mit einer stufenlosen Stütze, würde ich garantiert dauernd einen cm rauf und wieder runterfahren.
Im Gegensatz dazu, fallen mir überhaupt keine Vorteile von einer Reverb gegenüber einer CP ein.

Ach ja, ich fahre meine CP auch schon mehrere Saisonen nahezu wartungslos und hätte ich nicht einmal beim Zerlegen (aus übertriebener Neugier bzw. Reinigungsbewusstsein) den Dichtkopf zu weit heruntergezogen, wäre es auch bisher nicht nötige gewesen das Service Kit zu kaufen und zu verbauen.


----------



## Mev (14. Mai 2015)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht schon funktioneller aus, aber mal ehrlich 50 Teuro!? Da lege ich irgendwann eher mal noch was drauf und kaufe mir eine RockShox Reverb....



jedem das seine, dafür ist ja auch genug auswahl an stützen da, mir past die CP IR am besten habe damit keine probleme...
den hebel habe ich von meinem händler günstiger bekommen hätte aber auch den vollen preis gezahlt wie gesagt jedem das seine


----------



## s-works2014 (24. Mai 2015)

Hatte auch Luftverlust nachdem ich über 200psi auf der Stütze hatte.
Bei mir hat einmal zerlegen und neu fetten geholfen.
Zusätzlich habe ich die obere Dichtung ausgetauscht die unterhalb der Tellerdichtung in der Verschraubung sitzt.
Einfach gegen einen  Standard O-Ring aus dem Discounter ersetzt (R18). Die ist etwas kräftiger ausgelegt als die Original Dichtung.
Mit Geduld zusammengefriemelt und seit 2 Wochen keinen Druckverlust trotz regelmäßigem Betrieb 
Auf dem Foto die genauen Maße des O-Ringes. ( oben Ersatz unten Original Dichtung)


----------



## Sachsen_Biker (6. Juni 2015)

Hey
Ich hätte mal ne Linealfrage zur CP IR mit 100 mm Verstellbereich. Kann mal jemand sich die Mühe machen und die genau ausmessen? Das ist sehr wichtig, da bei meinem Rad der Dämpfer durch das Sattelrohr läuft (Kalula).
Interessant wären: Länge des Hebels bis zu der Unterkante, Gesamtlänge soll ja 410mm sein und maximale Einstecktiefe ohne Hebel (der Rest ergibt sich).
Grüße


----------



## pweber (8. Juni 2015)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Falls du mich damit meinst, ergeben sich aus meiner Sicht folgende Vorteile von mechanischen Stützen gegenüber der Reverb:
> 
> Die Stütze kann in wenigen Sekunden aus dem Rahmen ausgebaut werden. Seilzug aushängen, Stütze raus, fertig. Da ich das jedes mal machen muss, wenn ich mein Bike im Auto transportiere, kommt eine Reverb allein aus diesem Grund nicht in Frage.
> Eine mechanische Stütze wie die CP oder die Moveloc, kann man auch noch verwenden, wenn mal der Seilzug bricht oder bei einem Sturz der Remotehebel bricht (schon passiert). Einfach den Auslöser unter dem Sattel bedienen und die Stütze händisch ein- und ausfahren. Das gilt übrigens auch für eine Stütze, die Luftverlust erleidet und nicht mehr von selbst ausfährt. Wer mal einen Kumpel in Downhillposition den Berg hochtreten gesehen hat (Reverb Stealth ohne Ölfluss oder -druck, war auch nicht weiter aus dem Rahmen ausziehbar -> Leitungslänge), weiß so ein Feature zu schätzen. Das kann ein riesiger Vorteil auf einer Mehrtagestour sein, weil eine Stütze doch wieder ein sensibles, fehleranfälliges Element ist, wie eine Federgabel oder ein Dämpfer.
> ...


Zu 1.:
Warum soll ich die Stütze ausbauen? Im Auto senke ich die Stütze ab. Ok, komplett ausbauen dauert bei mir zwei Minuten. 
Zu 2.:
Zu jeder Reverb wird ein Klemmring mitgeliefert, der bei Defekt eingesetzt werden kann. Stütze mit der Hand rausziehen und Ring klemmen. Ja - und ich habe diesen Klemmring immer dabei. Habe ich z.B. bei meinem Foxdämpfer nicht. Allerdings ist mir in all den Jähren auch ein Lufdämpfer nicht so kaputt gegangen, dass er absackt ...
Zu 3.:
Der eine steht auf Raster. Der andere wiederum auf stufenlos. Die andere wiederum auf 35 mm. Und Lieschen Müller auf 125 mm. Würde sagen: jede(r) wie es mag.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Juni 2015)

pweber schrieb:


> Zu jeder Reverb wird ein Klemmring mitgeliefert, der bei Defekt eingesetzt werden kann. Stütze mit der Hand rausziehen und Ring klemmen. Ja - und ich habe diesen Klemmring immer dabei.



Ich dachte das Ding ist zur Einfederbegrenzung... Ich wäre nicht drauf gekommen das Teil als "Rettungsring" bei einem Defekt zu missbrauchen. Ich hätte Angst um die Oberflächenbeschichtung, wenn das gesamte Körpergewicht plus Schläge von unten auf diese Schelle einwirken...


----------



## pweber (8. Juni 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Ding ist zur Einfederbegrenzung... Ich wäre nicht drauf gekommen das Teil als "Rettungsring" bei einem Defekt zu missbrauchen. Ich hätte Angst um die Oberflächenbeschichtung, wenn das gesamte Körpergewicht plus Schläge von unten auf diese Schelle einwirken...


OK ich geb's ja zu - die RS Reverb Bedienungsanleitung gibt nicht wirklich viel her. Somit ist nun auch dieses merkwürdige Ringlein erklärt. Have fun riding!


----------



## Eklk (10. Juni 2015)

Was kann man machen wenn in 24 Stunden die Luft von 20 Psi auf 0 entweicht ?
Im Wasser haben sich Blasen hier gebildet.
Ich hab gerade alle Dichtungen und die 2 Messing Teile gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pweber (10. Juni 2015)

Eklk schrieb:


> Was kann man machen wenn in 24 Stunden die Luft von 20 Psi auf 0 entweicht ?
> Im Wasser haben sich Blasen hier gebildet.
> Ich hab gerade alle Dichtungen und die 2 Messing Teile gewechselt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394313


Ab zum Händer.


----------



## Kraksler (11. Juni 2015)

Nachdem meine Blacklite nun 15 Monate alt ist und vor 10 Monaten schon mal im Service war da sie immer unvermittelt nach unten ging, habe ich seit heute den nächsten Defekt.

Auf einem Trail ist sie im abgesenkten Zustand einfach mal auf die mittlere Position gegangen. Sie lässt sich seitdem nicht mehr in der untersten Position arretieren.

Also geht sie morgen wieder zum Händler.

Ich glaub ich kauf mir ne Dropzone...


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2015)

Tja,
meine blacklite hat gestern schlagartig auf der Tour Luft verloren. Jemand eine Idee?

Mein letzter Service  2014 dauerte 8 Wochen und mich 90€... 

Schade, dass die Moveloc nicht lieferbar ist...

Versuche jetzt mal selber zu Servicen.

Grüße


----------



## Kraksler (12. Juni 2015)

War heute beim Händler. Er schickt sie ein zu Specialized.
Habe als Ersatzstütze ein brandneue Kindschock Supernatural bekommen. 

Mal sehen wie die so ist. Das nenne ich mal Kundennähe und Bindung!

Von der Blacklite bin ich was die Ausfälle angeht nicht wirklich zufrieden. konnte im ausgebauten Zustand irgendwas drin klackern hören... also irgendwas ist da drin lose.


----------



## pweber (12. Juni 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> War heute beim Händler. Er schickt sie ein zu Specialized.
> Habe als Ersatzstütze ein brandneue Kindschock Supernatural bekommen.
> 
> Mal sehen wie die so ist. Das nenne ich mal Kundennähe und Bindung!
> ...


Von deinem Händler. Nicht von Specialized.


----------



## Kraksler (12. Juni 2015)

Ja vom Händler. Nicht von Specialized. 
Aber erst als ich nach einer Leihstütze gefragt hatte.
Das es dann eine Vario wurde hätte ich auch nicht gedacht aber um so besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pweber (12. Juni 2015)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ja vom Händler. Nicht von Specialized.
> Aber erst als ich nach einer Leihstütze gefragt hatte.
> Das es dann eine Vario wurde hätte ich auch nicht gedacht aber um so besser.


Support your local dealer sage ich da nur.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (15. Juni 2015)

In winterberg am specialized stand sagt sie, das der Händler die Stütze nach Holland schickt, und man dann umgehend eine austausch stütze bekommt...


----------



## pweber (15. Juni 2015)

Ähnliches hatte ich bei den Service meines Brain Fades bei meinem Epic. Wird zum Service vom Händler an Specialized eingeschickt und im Gegenzug kommt ein gewartetes Teil zum Händler zurück. Soll laut Händler/Specialized schneller gehen als der Service direkt vor Ort. Wurde so bei meinem gemacht. Hat trotzdem Tage gedauert. Habe das Bike nach Hause gebracht (50 km entfernt) und wollte dann mein Fahrwerk einstellen. Der Knopf am Brain Fade lies sich nicht drehen. OK, zurück zum Händler und wieder einschicken lassen. Diesmal hat's eine Woche gedauert bis das Tauschteil kam. Wenn dieses Verfahren wenigstens schnell verlaufen würde und die getauschten Teile in Ordnung sind, wäre ich ja noch einverstanden. Aber so ....

Der Service im Vergleich meiner RS Reba an meinem Scott Spark wurde vor Ort beim Händler gemacht. Nix mit Einschicken. Schnell und gut.


----------



## yousef666 (19. Juni 2015)

Hi leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner CP IR.

Wenn die Stütze ganz eingefahren oder ganhz ausgefahren ist und ich sie mit meinem Gewicht belaste (normaler Zustand also), dann gibt sie noch etwa 1mm nach. Sobald ich sie wieder entlaste, geht die Stütze wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Position zurück (also fährt den 1mm wieder aus). 
Der Schaltzug ist lang genug und Luftdruck passt auch. Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## McKeck (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, die Stütze sackt immer ein wenig ein und dabei knackt es ein wenig. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## pweber (26. Juni 2015)

yousef666 schrieb:


> Hi leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner CP IR.
> 
> Wenn die Stütze ganz eingefahren oder ganhz ausgefahren ist und ich sie mit meinem Gewicht belaste (normaler Zustand also), dann gibt sie noch etwa 1mm nach. Sobald ich sie wieder entlaste, geht die Stütze wieder in ihre ursprüngliche Position zurück (also fährt den 1mm wieder aus).
> Der Schaltzug ist lang genug und Luftdruck passt auch. Weiß jemand weiter?





McKeck schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem, die Stütze sackt immer ein wenig ein und dabei knackt es ein wenig. Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Kann mir jemand helfen ?



 Was sagt denn Specialized?


----------



## Börner1982 (7. Juli 2015)

Freunde ... ich trenne mich vom geliebten Enduro, 

wenn wer wen kennt der eins sucht ... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/619377-specialized-high-end-enduro-12-5-13-4kg-unikat

(Gerne Teilen!)


----------



## Kraksler (9. Juli 2015)

Habe jetzt eine nagelneue CP zurück bekommen.

Die Freude war gross. Bis ich Sie eingebaut und so 6-7 Mal runter und hoch gefahren habe. Seitdem bleibt sie regelmässig zwischen der mittleren und oberen Stellung klemmen und ich muss sie per Hand hoch schieben.
Luftdruck ist ok. 
Wenn ich sram butter dranschmiere geht sie wieder ein paar mal bis sie dann nach 2-3 Mal wieder hängt. 

Ich muss echt kotzen.


----------



## schu2000 (30. Juli 2015)

Hatte jemand schon mal das Problem, dass der untere Kopf der Command Post (der fürs Einrasten in den drei Stellungen zuständig ist) zerbröselt? Nachdem ich am Wochenende noch ganz normal mit der Stütze unterwegs war, ist sie gestern plötzlich nicht mehr in der unteren Stellung eingerastet. Die Stütze ging gar nicht mehr bis zur untersten Position, vorher stieß sie auf einen Widerstand. Hab sie dann ausgebaut und schon gehört, dass irgendwas in der Stütze lose ist und beim Schütteln rumklappert. Stütze geöffnet, kommen mir zwei abgebrochene Teile von besagtem unteren Kopf entgegen:




 

Hab sie erst mal ohne die abgebrochenen Teile wieder eingebaut, sie funktioniert so im Moment. Auf eine langfristige Funktion lässt das allerdings eher nicht hoffen. Obendrein ist die Stütze grad mal ein Jahr alt....mal schauen was der Händler dazu sagt...


----------



## rpitz (30. Juli 2015)

Eindeutiger Garantiefall ohne Wenn und Aber. Ab zum Händler damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich haut das hin...das Radl (Stumpjumper FSR Evo) inkl. Stütze ist von April 2014 und ich bin nicht Erstkäufer des Bikes....hab mich mit einer Schilderung und dem Bild per E-Mail an den Händler gewendet (>100km entfernt), mal die Antwort abwarten...


----------



## schu2000 (30. Juli 2015)

"Leider hat nur der Erstkäufer bei Specialized Anspruch auf Garantieleistungen"...ich habs befürchtet...


----------



## Eklk (30. Juli 2015)

Mein Mitleid. Das gleiche bei mir. 
Melde  wieviel das kosten wird, das Teil-Krale bekommst du nicht als Ersatz zu kaufen.


----------



## schu2000 (30. Juli 2015)

Der Händler meinte, das wird wohl um die 150 Euro kosten. Lass ich erst mal nicht machen. Ich besorg mir jetzt ne "normale" Sattelstütze (so ne alte, die nicht auf Knopfdruck verstellbar ist  ) für den Fall der Fälle, fahre die Command Post so lange sie noch funktioniert und hoffe, dass die Moveloc irgendwann mal wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## dezilaiceps (30. Juli 2015)

Dieser Fehler tritt anscheinend recht häufig auf. Mir ist vor Wochen auf einer Tour das gleiche passiert, allerdings waren vier Segmente abgebrochen, da hält dann nichts mehr den Sattel oben! Da die Garantie auch schon abgelaufen war, hatte ich endlich einen Grund mir die 150er KS LEV zu kaufen - schönes Teil, vor allem wenn der Rahmen noch nicht für einen innenliegenden Zug vorbereitet ist -. Die noch verwertbaren Reste behalte ich vorerst - zu mindest so lange - bis meine zweite Command Post die Hufe streckt. Würde mich freuen, wenn das Teil diese Saison noch durchhalten würde. Eine Reparatur in dieser Größenordnung lohnt sich aus meiner Sicht nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Juli 2015)

@dezilaiceps: kannst Du mir sagen, wie hoch der untere Stützenkopf (der den inneren beweglichen Teil der Stütze im äußeren Teil fixiert) der Lev im Vergleich zur Command Post baut? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender: bei meinem Bike kann ich mit der Command Post mit 125mm Verstellweg die Stütze nur noch gut 3cm in den Rahmen schieben, mit einer 150er Lev wird es deshalb unter Umständen etwas knapp (weswegen ich auch auf die 140er Moveloc hoffe, aber da hört man ja nix bezüglich Verfügbarkeit).


----------



## dezilaiceps (31. Juli 2015)

@schu2000: Ich habe gerade nachgemessen: 

Command Post (Vers. 2012) UK Stützenkopf bis Mitte Sattelschiene sind es im voll eingefahrenen Zustand etwas 58 mm,
bei der KS LEV 150 UK Stützenkopf bis Mitte Sattelschiene sind es im gleichen Zustand etwa 63 mm.

Fazit: Die KS baut also ungefähr 5 mm höher als die alte CP, das bedeutet in Deinem Fall die KS müßte bis zu Anschlag versenkt werden. Falls Du eine CP mit der aktuellen Sattelklemmung hast, müsstest Du leider selber nachmessen. Ich hoffe ich konnte Deine Frage damit in der gewünschten Weise beantworten.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info! Mal überlegen ob ichs drauf ankommen lasse...hab nochmal gemessen, hab etwa 33mm Spielraum zum Versenken. Also 25mm mehr Hub + ein paar mm Unterschied in der Bauhöhe, dürfte sich grad so ausgehen.


----------



## dezilaiceps (31. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt ich habe die Messung mit der 2012er Ausführung gemacht. Du hast - hattest - eine 2014er laut Fotoalbum. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, ob die eine andere Bauhöhe hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (31. Juli 2015)

Meine 2014er baut etwas höher als die alte, kommt auch bei gut 60mm raus. Also noch weniger Unterschied zur Lev...


----------



## dezilaiceps (31. Juli 2015)

Na dann würde ich 's doch auf jedem Fall mal antesten. Auch wenn die KS alles andere als ein Schnäppchen ist im Moment.


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2015)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @dezilaiceps: kannst Du mir sagen, wie hoch der untere Stützenkopf (der den inneren beweglichen Teil der Stütze im äußeren Teil fixiert) der Lev im Vergleich zur Command Post baut? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist folgender: bei meinem Bike kann ich mit der Command Post mit 125mm Verstellweg die Stütze nur noch gut 3cm in den Rahmen schieben, mit einer 150er Lev wird es deshalb unter Umständen etwas knapp (weswegen ich auch auf die 140er Moveloc hoffe, aber da hört man ja nix bezüglich Verfügbarkeit).



Moveloc wechselt gerade den Lieferanten, das wird dieses Jahr sicher nix werden, die werden eher gerade in Gold aufgewogen...

Sehr schade, ich würde meine Blackpost auch gerne in die Tonne werfen, nachdem sie wieder am A... ist (letztes Jahr Service für 90Tacken, diesmal sollen es 120 sein...  ).

grüße


----------



## bobtailoner (27. September 2015)

Ist es bei der 2016er Command Post IRcc immer noch korrekt, dass ich dür die Montage von ovalen Carbon Rails ( Pecielized Phenom Expert ) eine andere Aufnahme brauche? Hab da mal was von einem " Alien Head " Adapter gelesen.


----------



## Joe2407 (27. September 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ist es bei der 2016er Command Post IRcc immer noch korrekt, dass ich dür die Montage von ovalen Carbon Rails ( Pecielized Phenom Expert ) eine andere Aufnahme brauche? Hab da mal was von einem " Alien Head " Adapter gelesen.


Benötigt auch da eine 7x9 Klemme. Ausgeliefert wird mir 7x7.


----------



## damonsta (27. September 2015)

Verkaufe nagelneue Command Post IR aus einem 2015er Enduro S-Works:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...sattelstutze-nagelneu-125mm-30-9mm-420mm-lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. September 2015)

ok, danke


----------



## enforce (4. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal zum Eingangspost und der Reklamation: Der Händler ist immer noch in der Gewährleistungspflicht. Diese ist gesetzlich vorgegeben und läuft 2 Jahre ab Kaufdatum. Das bedeutet auch, dass hier jeder der den Kauftermin belegen kann, die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen kann. Unabhängig ob Erstkäufer oder nicht.
Die Garantie gibt Specialized freiwillig über einen Zeitraum nach 2 Jahren und diese kann auch auf den Erstkäufer beschränkt werden.


----------



## Cherry (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Da ich nun andere Griffe habe, kann ich den Hebel zur Höhenverstellung leider nicht mehr dort festmachen uns benötige nun ein Adapter um den Hebel direkt am Lenker festzumachen. Weis grad jemand, wie das Ding heißt? Es handelt sich um eine 2014er Command Post Blacklite.
Gruß Cherry


----------



## Joe2407 (13. Oktober 2015)

Cherry schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich nun andere Griffe habe, kann ich den Hebel zur Höhenverstellung leider nicht mehr dort festmachen uns benötige nun ein Adapter um den Hebel direkt am Lenker festzumachen. Weis grad jemand, wie das Ding heißt? Es handelt sich um eine 2014er Command Post Blacklite.
> Gruß Cherry



Hab ich noch.

Schick mir einfach eine PN und dann kann ich es dir gegen ein paar Euronen als Aufwandsentschädigung zukommen lassen.


----------



## Joe2407 (13. Oktober 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moveloc wechselt gerade den Lieferanten, das wird dieses Jahr sicher nix werden, die werden eher gerade in Gold aufgewogen...
> 
> Sehr schade, ich würde meine Blackpost auch gerne in die Tonne werfen, nachdem sie wieder am A... ist (letztes Jahr Service für 90Tacken, diesmal sollen es 120 sein...  ).
> 
> grüße



Warum machst du den Service nicht selber?
Ist super einfach und 90€ bzw 120€ für einen Service?! Was wird da bitte alles gemacht?
Kleiner Service kostet bei uns bei der CP 30€ großer mit Material 80€


----------



## Dirt Bastard (13. Oktober 2015)

Jemand schonmal undichte CP selber geservicet ?
Alle 2 Tage muss ich Pumpen, auf  Dauer echt nervig


----------



## Joe2407 (14. Oktober 2015)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> Jemand schonmal undichte CP selber geservicet ?
> Alle 2 Tage muss ich Pumpen, auf  Dauer echt nervig


ja ist super einfach.


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Oktober 2015)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> Jemand schonmal undichte CP selber geservicet ?
> Alle 2 Tage muss ich Pumpen, auf  Dauer echt nervig


 
Ich habe HIER mal eine bebilderte Anleitung reingestellt. Stütze ist übrigens heute noch dicht.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (14. Oktober 2015)

Super, Dankeschön


----------



## johnny blaze (20. November 2015)

Habe meine Command Post IR 2 Tage vor Ablauf der Garantie reklamiert. 
Auf Nachfrage bei 4 Händlern in der Nähe (ursprünglicher Händler ist pleite) wurde mir von 2 gesagt, dass es kein Garantiefall ist und sie mir den Service für 80 Euro anbieten können. 
2 sagten mir, dass ich einfach mal vorbei kommen soll. 
Letztendlich wurde sie jetzt vom ausgewählten Händler auf gut Glück mal eingeschickt. 
Aussage von ihm: "das dauert nicht lange. Nicht länger als 2 Wochen". 
Jetzt nach 3 Wochen klang er am Telefon eher verwundert, warum ich mich denn jetzt schon melde und nachfrage.. 
Ne Ersatzstütze hatte er übrigens auch nicht da. 

Naja. Vom hoch gelobten Händlerbike mit den tollen Vorteilen des Händlers um die Ecke habe ich in 2 Jahren noch gar nichts gespürt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (20. November 2015)

Hi,

Na ja wenn der eigentliche Händler pleite ist, ist das dumm gelaufen.
Das ein anderer Händler nur mit murren Dich als potenziellen Neukunden akzeptiert, finde ich allerdings seltsam, denn schliesslich könnte es ja sein, dass Du bald wenn Du keine Garantie hast, zu ihm kommst um Dein Bike warten/ reparieren zu lassen. Wenn man dann noch eine Leihstütze bekommen würde, wäre das für mich schon ein Grund mein Bike da hin zu bringen. So ist es nur eine Anlaufstelle für den Garantiefall.

Bei mir um die Ecke gibt es allerdings einen Händler der als "Apotheke" bezeichnet wird und der auch zur Hochsaison ein Schild raushängt, dass er keine Fremdbikes repariert. Dem gehts also ganz gut und ist fett im Geschäft... Gibt auch keine Prozente und die Bikes kosten den Listenpreis.


----------



## johnny blaze (21. November 2015)

Nee nee. Der Händler, der letztendlich die Stütze eingeschickt hat war schon nett. Da kann ich nichts sagen. Ne Ersatzstütze hatte er halt nicht da. Keine Ersatzstütze hätte ich aber halt auch von Canyon haben können  
Blöd ist auch, wenn man von 4 offiziellen Specialized-Händlern mind. 2 verschiedene Aussagen bekommt. Und keine davon so richtig belastbar ist. 
Specialized selbst hält sich da übrigens komplett raus. Auf meine Nachfrage (auch bei 2 verschiedenen Stellen) wurde ich nett darauf hingewiesen das beim nächsten Händler zu klären. 
Ich darf mir auch immer noch nciht sicher sein, ob der Luftverlust bei der Stütze nun ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht. 

Und das ärgerliche ist natürlich die ungenaue Wartezeit. Keiner weiß was, 3 Wochen ohne Rückmeldung bei veranschlagten 2 Wochen muss man auch so hinnehmen und scheint ja total normal zu sein. 

Das sind genau die Punkte, über die man sich bei Versenderbikes aufregt. Aber das nimmt man mit dem günstigeren Preis in Kauf. 
Ich rate mittlerweile jedem von nem Händlerbike ab, wenn er sich unschlüssig ist. Zumindest hat das keinerlei Servicevorteile aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Joe2407 (21. November 2015)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Nee nee. Der Händler, der letztendlich die Stütze eingeschickt hat war schon nett. Da kann ich nichts sagen. Ne Ersatzstütze hatte er halt nicht da. Keine Ersatzstütze hätte ich aber halt auch von Canyon haben können
> Blöd ist auch, wenn man von 4 offiziellen Specialized-Händlern mind. 2 verschiedene Aussagen bekommt. Und keine davon so richtig belastbar ist.
> Specialized selbst hält sich da übrigens komplett raus. Auf meine Nachfrage (auch bei 2 verschiedenen Stellen) wurde ich nett darauf hingewiesen das beim nächsten Händler zu klären.
> Ich darf mir auch immer noch nciht sicher sein, ob der Luftverlust bei der Stütze nun ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht.
> ...


Luftverlust ist doch innerhalb von 10min repariert?!
Was ist da so schwer dran?


----------



## johnny blaze (26. November 2015)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Luftverlust ist doch innerhalb von 10min repariert?!
> Was ist da so schwer dran?



Die Anleitungen, die ich gefunden habe benötigten entweder Spezialwerkzeug, hatten zwischendrin oftmals Notlösungen ("hab es erst mal so und so gelöst- keine Ahnung ob das hält") oder hatten keine genauen Angaben, welche Teile man braucht.
Kannst mir aber gern ne gute Anleitung hier verlinken.

Oder wunderst du dich, dass Specialized mittlerweile schon 4 Wochen dafür braucht?


----------



## Thebike69 (28. November 2015)

Hallo, bekommt man dieses Teil

 als flexi Leitungsführung?
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (29. November 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Hallo, bekommt man dieses Teil
> Anhang anzeigen 440469 als flexi Leitungsführung?
> Gruß
> Mike




Ja..das nennt sich Schaltzugaussenhülle, das ist flexi

oder anders rum gesagt: lass den Bogen weg, längere Aussenhülle rein....dann ist es flexi


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2015)

bergwerkfaunus schrieb:


> Ja..das nennt sich Schaltzugaussenhülle, das ist flexi
> 
> oder anders rum gesagt: lass den Bogen weg, längere Aussenhülle rein....dann ist es flexi



Alles klar,Danke


----------



## Mev (1. Dezember 2015)

oder nimm von einer v brake die hüle und schneid eine seite sauber ab ist besser als das original


----------



## Thebike69 (1. Dezember 2015)

Mev schrieb:


> oder nimm von einer v brake die hüle und schneid eine seite sauber ab ist besser als das original


Hi Mev,
das ist ne bessere Lösung wie den Bowdenzug direkt auf den Drücker zu legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (10. Dezember 2015)

Joe2407 schrieb:


> Luftverlust ist doch innerhalb von 10min repariert?!
> Was ist da so schwer dran?


Wie denn?


----------



## sun909 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
dieses Bild bot sich mir heute, als ich meine Stütze auseinandernahm... Hatte zuerst Luftverlust, dann über den Zughalter unter dem Sattel "manuell" versenkt. Das funktionierte jetzt auch nicht mehr, ich weiß jetzt warum 

Weiß jemand, ob man diesen Ring separat bekommt oder ist der in einem der Wartung-Sets enthalten?

Besten Dank und schönen Gruß


----------



## jack_steel (13. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Ring heißt imho Replacement Collet und den sollte es getrennt geben! Hier im Full Service Video sieht man wie er getauscht wird:


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2015)

Das schaut schon mal gut aus. 

Any idea, wo es das Ding gibt? Bei den üblichen Verdächtigen habe ich es noch nicht gefunden...

Danke nochmals!


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2015)

Hm,
war heute in zwei Speci-Läden. Bei beiden ist das genannte Teil nicht einzeln zu bestellen.

Einer der Läden noch recht unfreundlich, hat gar nicht nachgeschaut, nur auf den Service für 90€ verwiesen ("Stütze muss jährlich zum Service", ja ist klar  ), wobei auch da nicht klar wäre, ob so ein grosser Schaden ohne Extrakosten gemacht wird...

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, bitte kurz melden. Ansonsten ist das Ding wohl für die Tonne und die nächste wird eine Lev...

Grüße


----------



## jack_steel (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe heute selbst relativ lange recherchiert und bin mit den Specialized-Bestellnummern aus dem Service-Video via Google auf eine Reihe von Explosions- und Konstruktionszeichnungen der Stütze und der verwendeten Werkzeuge gestoßen, welche wiederum Tabellen mit den Specialized-Nummern aller einzelnen Teile beinhalten.

Die Kralle nennt sich Expansion Collet Head und hat die Nummer S2009099. Hab dann auch danach gesucht, weil ich ja wusste, dass du danach suchst, aber leider nichts gefunden. Service-Kit und ein paar Ersatzteile inkl. der nötigen Werkzeuge um den Verschlusskopf zu montieren gibt es bei Bestbike.de z.B.:

http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-seal-head-installer-kit-s2018141/dp/117567

Nicht jedoch die Kralle... leider!

Bevor du sie in die Tonne wirfst, würde ich sie dir gerne abnehmen, vielleicht kann ich das eine oder andere Ersatzteil brauchen. Meine hab ich gestern wieder geserviced und danach Luftverlust festgestellt. Gut möglich, dass ich selbst wieder ein paar Dichtungen austauschen muss...

Eine Lev würde ich trotzdem nicht kaufen, genausowenig wie eine Reverb. Ich weigere mich eine Stütze zu fahren, bei der man das Bike nicht am Sattel hochheben kann...

EDIT: Wie alt ist deine Stütze denn? Meine ist nun ca. 3 Jahre alt und die Kralle hat Gott sei Dank noch keinen Zahnausfall *aufholzklopf*.

EDIT: Hier noch ein Link: http://service.specialized.com/asc/Content/Drawings/Seatpost/2012/S2020396.htm. Ich frag mich ja, ob es beabsichtigt ist, dass man diese Seite aufrufen kann. Für mich sieht das alles eher nach internen Informationen aus. Auf den Skizzen steht auch überall "Proprietary and confidential".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankPe (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Allerseits, 
meine Command Post mit innenliegendem Zug hat etwas Spiel, nicht viel aber während der Fahrt spührbar. Der Sattel wackelt minimal in alle Richtungen, auch in Drehrichtung der Stütze. Meine Frage: Sitzt die sonst bombenfest bzw. wie viel Spiel ist normal?

Danke schon mal für Infos
Frank


----------



## zEpHy2k (16. Dezember 2015)

FrankPe schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> meine Command Post mit innenliegendem Zug hat etwas Spiel, nicht viel aber während der Fahrt spührbar. Der Sattel wackelt minimal in alle Richtungen, auch in Drehrichtung der Stütze. Meine Frage: Sitzt die sonst bombenfest bzw. wie viel Spiel ist normal?
> 
> Danke schon mal für Infos
> Frank


Hallo,

dass die CommandPost Spiel hat ist absolut normal, sogar im Neuzustand wackelt der Sattel im Vergleich zu anderen Stützen recht ordentlich. Das Spiel sollte aber nur beim drehen des Sattels auftreten, dann ist es normal. Spiel entlang der Stütze, also rauf/runter ist nicht normal.


----------



## FrankPe (16. Dezember 2015)

zEpHy2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass die CommandPost Spiel hat ist absolut normal, sogar im Neuzustand wackelt der Sattel im Vergleich zu anderen Stützen recht ordentlich. Das Spiel sollte aber nur beim drehen des Sattels auftreten, dann ist es normal. Spiel entlang der Stütze, also rauf/runter ist nicht normal.



Moin, 
dann bin ich ja beruhigt, rauf/runter hat sie gar kein Spiel, nur beim Drehen des Sattels und beim bewegen nach vorn/hinten, links/rechts  (schwierig in Worte zu fassen ).
Auf jeden Fall danke für die Antwort!

Gruß Frank


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2015)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute selbst relativ lange recherchiert und bin mit den Specialized-Bestellnummern aus dem Service-Video via Google auf eine Reihe von Explosions- und Konstruktionszeichnungen der Stütze und der verwendeten Werkzeuge gestoßen, welche wiederum Tabellen mit den Specialized-Nummern aller einzelnen Teile beinhalten.
> 
> Die Kralle nennt sich Expansion Collet Head und hat die Nummer S2009099. Hab dann auch danach gesucht, weil ich ja wusste, dass du danach suchst, aber leider nichts gefunden. Service-Kit und ein paar Ersatzteile inkl. der nötigen Werkzeuge um den Verschlusskopf zu montieren gibt es bei Bestbike.de z.B.:
> 
> ...



Hi,
"Tonne" heisst bei mir Restkiste, ich habe ja noch drei im Gebrauch bei mir und bei meiner Holden. 

Letzter Service war letztes Jahr meine ich, damals schon über 90,-- und 8 (?) Wochen Wartezeit geärgert. War m.E. damals auch nicht meine Stütze, die zurückkam (anderer Kratzer als vorher am Gehäuse), daher kann ich zum Alter nichts sagen. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, hast was gut bei mir!

grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (23. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir tut sich auch was. 
Nachdem ich jetzt selbst bei Specialized direkt mal nachgehakt habe, wurde mir gesagt, dass es an Nachschubproblemen für Ersatzteile liegt. Ich werde jetzt über meinen Händler eine Ersatzstütze zugeschickt bekommen. Wenn ich hier so die Berichte lese, bekommt man ja scheinbar sowieso nie seine eigene zurück.. 

Naja. Der Support war nett (ich ja auch  ) und hat mir jetzt noch ne Entschädigung versprochen. Ich kann mir wohl was in Richtung Reifen o.ä. aussuchen.


----------



## jack_steel (5. Januar 2016)

Also fürs Service würde ich meine nicht einschicken. Das Service-Kit mit allen Dichtungen und Buchsen kostet knapp 40 Euro, das benötigte Werkzeug für die Stütze mit externem Zug 5 Euro (IR 25 Euro). Die Service-Videos von Specialized sind sehr gut und hilfreich. Hab meine Stütze bestimmt schon ein halbes Dutzend mal aufgemacht und auch Dichtungen und Buchsen selbst getauscht. Das mit dem "Zahnausfall" an der Kralle weiter oben auf den Fotos ist mir zum Glück noch nicht aufgetreten, hab aber schon öfter Fotos von sowas gesehen.
Hab vor kurzem eine gebrauchte IR mit Luftverlust im Bikemarkt erstanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie nach einem Service wieder dicht ist. Zerlegt hab ich sie schon mal, ist komplett anders aufgebaut als die mit externer Zugführung aber trotzdem ähnliche Vorgehensweise beim Tauschen von Dichtungen und Buchsen.


----------



## enduro1979 (5. Januar 2016)

Wo bekommt man das service-kit und werkzeug her

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jack_steel (5. Januar 2016)

Beim Speci-Händler deines Vertrauens oder online indem du nach den Specialized-Bestellnummern googelst. Service Kit gibt es z.B. auch bei Hibike, die Tools für den Dichtungswechsel hab ich hier bestellt:

http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-seal-head-installer-kit-s2018141/dp/117567
http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-ir-bushing-bullet-tool-s145300002/dp/120324
http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-full-service-kit-bj-09-15-externe-kabelführung-s2020146/dp/111185
http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-ir-service-kit-interne-kabelführung-s2020526/dp/120309


----------



## johnny blaze (6. Januar 2016)

kann ich mittlerweile auch nur empfehlen, dass selbst zu machen. (ausser vielleicht man kann es wie bei mir als Garantiefall abwickeln)

bei mir ist das ganze mittlerweile 11 (!!) Wochen in Bearbeitung. Und kein Ende in Sicht.

Specialized hat ne falsche Stütze an meinen Händler geschickt (für aussenverlegte Züge statt die IR). Ich hab grad nochmal in meinen mails an specialized geschaut- ich habe es richtig angegeben.

Mein Händler hielt es natürlich nicht für nötig mir darüber mal Bescheid zu geben. Er meinte, er wartet jetzt halt ab, dass Specialized die Stütze wieder abholen lässt und danach die richtige schicken würde.

Als ich meinte, dass ich dann nochmal selbst bei Specialized Druck machen werde, wurde er pampig und wollte mir erzählen, dass das nichts bringen würde und er ja der Ansprechpartner für mich wäre. Er könne allerdings keinen Druck machen.
Naja...das Gespräch war dann noch "lustig". Wenn ich mich auf den Händler verlassen würde, bekäme ich wahrscheinlich im Winter 2018 meine Stütze- oder auch nicht. Ist ja egal 

Falls jemand nen guten und zuverlässigen (kann das Telefon mal in die Hand nehmen, kann auch mal ne mail schreiben) Specialized-Händler in Düsseldorf und Umgebung kennt:
immer her damit!


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2016)

Bei drei Monaten ist das ja fast Unterschlagung...

Das mit der falschen Stütze würde ich mir glatt mal belegen lassen. Ansonsten schriftliche Frist setzen.

Schriftliche Beschwerde (sachlich!) an GF Deutschland könnte das noch beschleunigen.

Händler in Doofesdorf kenne ich keinen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (6. Januar 2016)

Hab jetzt wieder Specialized angeschrieben. Er packt mir jetzt zu den Handschuhen, die ich mir ausgesucht habe, noch was als Wiedergutmachung drauf.. 

Was mich wieder stutzig macht: laut Specialized bekommt der Händler auf Anforderung die richtige Stütze zugeschickt, bei der ein Rücksendeschein für die falsche Stütze beiliegt. 

Laut Händler ist es angeblich anders rum. Er müsse die Stütze erst von der Spedition abholen lassen und dann warten bis mal die neue kommt. 

Man man man. Ich vermute wieder ganz stark Unfähigkeit beim Händler.


----------



## madre (10. Januar 2016)

Son Händlerbike hat halt einfach riesen Vorteile ))). Allein schon wegen des Service !


----------



## johnny blaze (19. Januar 2016)

Um hier mal das Ende der Geschichte nachzureichen: die (nagelneue) Ersatzstütze war vor einer Woche beim Händler und ist mittlerweile montiert. 

Abgesehen von der nicht akzeptablen Wartezeit hab ich jetzt aber aufgrund des Luftverlustes am letzten Tag der Gewährleistungsfrist ne neue Stütze bekommen. 
Aber die Wartezeit war nur halbwegs erträglich, weil die Saison eh vorbei war. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob und wann die Entschuldigungs-goodies von Specialized eintreffen.


----------



## ronny1977 (24. Januar 2016)

Servus,
hoffe ist ok wenn ich mein aktuelles Problem hier Poste. Habe an meinem SJ Evo Carbon 2013 auch die Command Post Blacklite verbaut. Luft hat sie noch keine verloren - habe da wohl Glück. Mein Problem ist, dass die Stütze bei Erstgebrauch einfach nicht, oder nur durch massiven Druck mit dem Hinterteil, dazu zu bewegen ist, sich überhaupt zu bewegen. Nachdem sie dann erstmalig nachgegeben hat ist die Funktion danach ohne Tadel, jedenfalls für den zeitnahen weiteren Gebrauch. Wenn ich dann, sagen wir mal 40 Minuten später die Stütze wieder benötige geht der Scheiss von vorne los. Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?! Was kann ich mal überprüfen? 
Grüße

R.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. Januar 2016)

Das hört sich für mich erstmal extrem an - bei mir war es eher widerwilliges Ansprechen, das ich mit einem Tropfen Öl auf die Dichtung gelöst habe. Vorher hatte ich leider das Brunox benutzt und damit wahrscheinlich dat Ding entfettet. Aber der Unterschied war sehr, sehr deutlich!


----------



## ronny1977 (29. Januar 2016)

Hey Andi, habe ich ausprobiert. Der Erfolg blieb leider aus. Der Händler schien auch keine Ahnung zu haben. Wollte mir einen neuen Zug verkaufen
Bin da ratlos.
Grüße
R.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Januar 2016)

@ronny1977
Ich hatte das selbe Problem (wenn auch nicht so krass) und habe etwas Öl in die Luftkammer der CP gegeben. Geht jetzt super geschmeidig.


----------



## rpitz (29. Januar 2016)

Welches Öl - irgendwas spezielles? Meine neue IRcc ist bei Kälte momentan auch wesentlich zickiger als die alte Blacklite, die seit 3 Jahren kein Service gesehen hat und noch nie offen war ...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Januar 2016)

Nix "spezielles"...ich habe in der Gabel Gleitbahnöl und das dann auch in CP getröpfelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zEpHy2k (30. Januar 2016)

rpitz schrieb:


> Welches Öl - irgendwas spezielles? Meine neue IRcc ist bei Kälte momentan auch wesentlich zickiger als die alte Blacklite, die seit 3 Jahren kein Service gesehen hat und noch nie offen war ...


Das ist schlichtweg ein prinzipbedingtes "Problem" der CP, da sie einfach massive Fettmengen verwendet welche bei Kälte entsprechend viskoser werden und somit die Bewegung der Stütze bremsen. Ob es sinnvoll ist dieses Fett im größeren Stil durch Öl zu ersetzen um das Problem zumindest teilweise zu beheben weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. Hilft nur damit leben oder das Fett durch Zugabe von ein wenig Öl zumindest teilweise weniger viskos zu machen, siehe @Robert-Ammersee .


----------



## CROX (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
das "Expansion Colled Head" kann ganz einfach beim Specialized Händler bestellt werden. Kostet 30 Euro


----------



## ronny1977 (23. Februar 2016)

CROX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das "Expansion Colled Head" kann ganz einfach beim Specialized Händler bestellt werden. Kostet 30 Euro


Was soll mir das Teil bringen?! Stehe gerade auf'm Schlauch
Grüße
R.


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2016)

ronny1977 schrieb:


> Was soll mir das Teil bringen?! Stehe gerade auf'm Schlauch
> Grüße
> R.



War auf die Frage in Beitrag 463 bezogen.

grüße


----------



## yousef666 (18. April 2016)

Frage: Für den Service der CP IR, ist dazu das Bushing/ Bullet Tool zwingend notwendig?


----------



## jack_steel (18. April 2016)

yousef666 schrieb:


> Frage: Für den Service der CP IR, ist dazu das Bushing/ Bullet Tool zwingend notwendig?


Nein, aber man tut sich deutlich leichter und die Gefahr die Dichtungen zu beschädigen ist natürlich nicht mehr da. Bei 5 Euro würde ich da nicht lange überlegen und mir das Tool kaufen.

Alternative ohne Tool: Die untere Buchse drin lassen und die Kralle mit Isolierband so lange umwickeln bis du die Verschlussschraube mit Staubastreifer und Dichtungen drüber schieben kannst.

Die IR ist generell einfacher im Service als die alte Blacklite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yousef666 (18. April 2016)

5 Euro? Brauche ich nicht dieses Ding hier?: http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-ir-bushing-bullet-tool-s145300002/dp/120324
Habe ne Command Post IR


----------



## jack_steel (18. April 2016)

yousef666 schrieb:


> 5 Euro? Brauche ich nicht dieses Ding hier?: http://bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-ir-bushing-bullet-tool-s145300002/dp/120324
> Habe ne Command Post IR


Sorry, ich hatte den Preis für das Tool mit dem für die Blacklite verwechselt... ich hab beide Stützen und auch beide Tools.


----------



## yousef666 (18. April 2016)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## bh46 (30. April 2016)

Meine Command Post Stütze hat ebenfalls Zahnausfall und kann somit ihre Position nicht mehr halten.
Ich war heute beim Händler. Die Stütze ist wohl ein Fall für die Tonne, da das Ersatzteil nicht mehr zu beziehen ist.
Als Grund für den Zahnausfall wurde mir die Belastung beim Hochschnellen der Stütze genannt. Man sollte also immer
mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht das Ausfahren der Stütze in die oberste Position bremsen. Ein hartes Anschlagen der Stütze verursacht Zahnasfall. Leider hat mir das beim Kauf des Bikes niemand gesagt.

Nun gut, dann steht jetzt eine neue Stütze ins Haus. 
Seid ihr bei Specialized geblieben, oder habt ihr einen Wechsel zu einem anderen Hersteller gewagt ?


----------



## Kraksler (30. April 2016)

Ich würde keine Command Post mehr kaufen. Nach 2 Jahren und 7600 km war Sie bereits 2 Mal in Reparatur. Beim 2. Umtausch habe ich ein 2015 Modell bekommen , die jetzt auch so langssm Mucken macht. Sie geht immer nach einiger Zeit runter. 
Ich würde mir eher ne Kindshock oder eine Reverb kaufen.


----------



## sun909 (1. Mai 2016)

na, eine Reverb ist eher vom Regen in die Traufe zu kommen


----------



## johnny blaze (1. Mai 2016)

bh46 schrieb:


> Man sollte also immer
> mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht das Ausfahren der Stütze in die oberste Position bremsen. Ein hartes Anschlagen der Stütze verursacht Zahnasfall. Leider hat mir das beim Kauf des Bikes niemand gesagt.



Ja gut.. Da muss man sich entscheiden wo man langfristig nen größeren Wert drauf legt. Zeugungsfähigkeit oder ne funktionierende variostütze. 
Wahrscheinlich ist schon ne ganz gute Maßnahme etwas weniger Druck drauf zu geben. Dann schießt die ja schon mit ner ganz anderen Geschwindigkeit raus. 

War doch mal vor nem Jahr oder so n Belastungstest von allen damals erhältlichen variostützen in der Bike. 
Sind im Grunde alle durchgefallen.


----------



## jack_steel (2. Mai 2016)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Ja gut.. Da muss man sich entscheiden wo man langfristig nen größeren Wert drauf legt. Zeugungsfähigkeit oder ne funktionierende variostütze.
> Wahrscheinlich ist schon ne ganz gute Maßnahme etwas weniger Druck drauf zu geben. Dann schießt die ja schon mit ner ganz anderen Geschwindigkeit raus.


Also ich fahre die Stütze ausschließlich so aus, dass ich sitzend am Sattel den Hebel drücke und dann einfach aufstehe. Das beeinträchtigt weder die Zeugungsfähigkiet, noch führt es dazu, dass die Stütze wie ein Rakete ausfährt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Mai 2016)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die Stütze ausschließlich so aus, dass ich sitzend am Sattel den Hebel drücke und dann einfach aufstehe. Das beeinträchtigt weder die Zeugungsfähigkiet, noch führt es dazu, dass die Stütze wie ein Rakete ausfährt.


Wie unfair. Da will einer unqualifiziert meckern und Du kommst mit Argumenten um's Eck...ts, ts, ts...


----------



## jack_steel (2. Mai 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie unfair. Da will einer unqualifiziert meckern und Du kommst mit Argumenten um's Eck...ts, ts, ts...


Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich die Stütze seit 5 Jahren oder ca. 10.000 km fahre, Sommer wie Winter, ich habe einmal einen Rebuild gemacht (Dichtungen und Buchsen gewechselt). In dem Zeitraum hab ich bei meinen Kumpels schon einige absackende oder nicht mehr ausfahrende Reverbs gesehen... ich bleib dabei: Die Command Post ist eine der zuverlässigsten Stützen am Markt. Und eine Stütze die man am Sattel nicht mal anheben darf (Rad hochheben), kommt mir sowieso nicht ins Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (2. Mai 2016)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich habe eine Specialized Command Post IR und habe irrtümlich zuviel Luft reingepumt (über 100psi, Luftdruck Angaben mit Dämpfer verwechselt und zu spät draufgekommen, ja - dumm - ich weiß) und damit vermutlich eine Dichtung geschossen.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mal etwas DOOF fragen, welchem Luftdruck sollte die Command Post denn haben ???
Habe im Netz mal was von 25 PSI gelesen.... weiß aber nicht ob das stimmt.
In meinen Unterlagen und im Netz war nichts definiertes zu lesen.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Gruss Frank


----------



## dezilaiceps (2. Mai 2016)

In der BDA ist ein Maximaldruck von 35 psi angegeben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Mai 2016)

2,4bar -bzw. 35PSI habe ich auch irgendwo im Hinterkopf.


----------



## johnny blaze (2. Mai 2016)

na ist doch knorke


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Wie unfair. Da will einer unqualifiziert meckern und Du kommst mit Argumenten um's Eck...ts, ts, ts...



lol

wie kann man meinen Beitrag bitte bierernst nehmen? und erst recht als "meckern" interpretieren 
hab doch sogar geschrieben, dass etwas weniger Druck schon die Lösung sein könnte.


na mir ists rille. Ich fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren die Stütze indem ich erst aufstehe und im Stehen den Hebel drücke. Passt mir so am besten und mir sind die Innereien noch nicht zerbröselt. Sowohl meine als auch die der command post 
(ACHTUNG!!! DER LETZTE SATZ WAR WIEDER SPASS!!!)


----------



## Matias2001 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo!Ich habe auch so ne sallestutze und moechte wissen wo ich es servicen lassen kann
Danke


----------



## jack_steel (17. Mai 2016)

Matias2001 schrieb:


> Hallo!Ich habe auch so ne sallestutze und moechte wissen wo ich es servicen lassen kann
> Danke


Selbst oder bei jedem Specialized-Händler.


----------



## passies (17. Juli 2016)

Mir hat's nach nem Sturz den Sattel verdreht seitdem funzt die Stütze nicht mehr. Habe festgestellt dass sie am Kopf undicht ist. Jemand nen Plan wie ich das wieder dicht bekomme oder ist sie hinüber?


----------



## jack_steel (18. Juli 2016)

passies schrieb:


> Mir hat's nach nem Sturz den Sattel verdreht seitdem funzt die Stütze nicht mehr. Habe festgestellt dass sie am Kopf undicht ist. Jemand nen Plan wie ich das wieder dicht bekomme oder ist sie hinüber?


Ein Foto könnte hilfreich sein an dieser Stelle, aber meines Wissens nach ist der Kopf eingepresst und sicherlich luftdicht. Da sich der bei dir ev. durch den Sturz verdreht hat, entweicht wohl an dieser Stelle Luft. Da hier keine Dichtung oder etwas austauschbares betroffen ist, klingt das für mich erst mal nicht gut.


----------



## passies (18. Juli 2016)

Ich stell mal ein Bild ein auf dem man sieht wo die Blasen entweichen. Es gibt ja was wie Aludichtmasse....bevor gar nix mehr geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (18. Juli 2016)

Selbst vulkanisierendes Isolierband gibt es auch. Dichtet auch luftdicht ab. Wenn man das dort anbringen kann, wäre das mein erster Ansatz - wenn es den Druck aushält.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2016)

passies schrieb:


> Mir hat's nach nem Sturz den Sattel verdreht seitdem funzt die Stütze nicht mehr. Habe festgestellt dass sie am Kopf undicht ist. Jemand nen Plan wie ich das wieder dicht bekomme oder ist sie hinüber?




Falls du es nicht reparierst bekommst und es die 125er Blacklite ist: ich suche noch Ersatzteile, die es nicht mehr gibt 

Ansonsten wäre ein Service noch eine Überlegung, ich habe dort 2x eine andere Stütze zurückbekommen. Die scheinen also immer in die Kiste zu greifen und einfach eine bereits geservicete Stütze rauszuschicken. Service liegt mittlerweile aber wohl bei 120€...

Grüße


----------



## passies (23. Juli 2016)

Also ich war bei nem Händler der hat mir das auch erzählt mit dem eingepresst und auch damit ich das mit dem Aludichtstoff nicht wieder hinbekommen werde. Er hat mir dann ne neue für 120€ verkauft und die alte einbehalten. Ein Bild habe ich auch gemacht aber irgendwie bekomme ich das hier nicht hochgeladen....
Trotzdem mal ein dickes Danke an alle


----------



## passies (23. Juli 2016)

Jetzt hab ich es


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. Juli 2016)

passies schrieb:


> ... Er hat mir dann ne neue für 120€ verkauft und die alte einbehalten. ...


Ist sicher nicht neu sondern eine überarbeitete gebrauchte.


----------



## passies (24. Juli 2016)

Jedenfalls funktioniert die der Verkäufer meinte is von nem Vorführung 's  Rad....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

Überlege mir einer solche Sattelstütze zu kaufen, gibt es das aktuelle Modell nur mit extrener Zugführung?
Finde keine mit interner 

Hat die ein versatz von 20 oder 35mm?
In der Mountainbike vom März steht 20mm, in einigen Shops 35.


----------



## johnny blaze (30. Juli 2016)

Such einfach nach Command post IR. Die hat interne Zugführung. 
Oder besser direkt die IRcc. Das ist die neue. Die hat 10(?) Einrastpunkte statt der bisherigen 3


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Such einfach nach Command post IR. Die hat interne Zugführung.
> Oder besser direkt die IRcc. Das ist die neue. Die hat 10(?) Einrastpunkte statt der bisherigen 3



Danke, bin fündig geworden.
Nur leider bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich eine mit interner Zugführung einbauen kann.
An der linken seite des Oberrohres meines Centurion Numinis ist noch eine öffnung frei für ein Kabel durchzuziehen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das tief genug im Sitzrohr ankommt und ob es dann nicht zu stark geknickt wird???

Eine 340mm lange würde vielleicht gehen, nur sind die 75mm verstellung etwas wenig.

Bei der externer Zugverlegung stört der Zug dann nicht wenn die Stüze unten ist?


Das neue Modell ist mir zu teuer und die vielen einrastpunkte sind kein Kaufargument für mich.


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Eine frage hätte ich noch, ist original Klemmung für Sättel mit Ovalem Carbongestell geeignet?

Danke


----------



## johnny blaze (1. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Danke, bin fündig geworden.
> Nur leider bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich eine mit interner Zugführung einbauen kann.
> An der linken seite des Oberrohres meines Centurion Numinis ist noch eine öffnung frei für ein Kabel durchzuziehen, ich weiß nur nicht ob das tief genug im Sitzrohr ankommt und ob es dann nicht zu stark geknickt wird???
> 
> Eine 340mm lange würde vielleicht gehen, nur sind die 75mm verstellung etwas wenig.



bei specialized bike wird die interne zugführung am Unterrohr entlang, in ein Loch in der Nähe des Tretlagers in den Rahmen hinein und dann am Tretlager vorbei im inneren des Sitzrohrs nach oben verlegt.
Ich glaube die Zugführung im Oberrohr zu verlegen wird nicht klappen- wie du schon sagst: der Knick wäre zu stark meiner Meinung nach. Ist ja ein normaler bowdenzug.
Hast du keine Möglichkeit das im Unterrohr entlang zu führen?



pacechris schrieb:


> Bei der externer Zugverlegung stört der Zug dann nicht wenn die Stüze unten ist?


nö. sieht nur nicht so aufgeräumt aus.
Wenn es so wäre, dürfte ja gar keiner mit externer Zugverlegung rumfahren..


----------



## pacechris (1. August 2016)

Ok, danke.
Kann mir noch einer sagen ob ich für einen sattel mit ovalem gestellt den extra adapter brauche oder geht das auch so?

https://www.bike24.de/p1147332.html


----------



## johnny blaze (1. August 2016)

Irgendwie haste dir die Frage doch mit deinem link selbst beantwortet. Meist macht es schon Sinn nen Adapter zu kaufen, wenn es extra für den benötigten Einsatzzweck einen gibt  
Ich kenne keine ovalen Sattelstreben aber wenn ich mir den Adapter so anschaue, wird die Standardklemmung die niemals klemmen können

Könnte nur sein, dass die schon im Lieferumfang bei aftermarket Command posts dabei ist (glaube ich nicht). Aber da findet man sicher auch schnell die Antwort über Google


----------



## pacechris (1. August 2016)

Die Streben sind hochoval, also die Breite ist wie bei einem "normalen" Sattel.
Bei einigen Sattelstützen ist nicht genügend Platz nach oben, daher gibt es solche spezielle Klemmung.
Ich weiß aber das bei vielen Stützen wo Adapter angeboten werden,  auch der Standard passt. 
Daher meine Frage.

Ich probiere es einfach aus, hab mir den Adapter mit bestellt, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche geht er zurück.


----------



## corsa222 (2. August 2016)

Um dein Gewissen zu Beruhigen: für die 7x9 Carbonstreben brauchst du den Adapter. Von daher alles richtig gemacht.
Die Specialized-Stütze klemmt ja seitlich, daher ist die Form der Aussparung an den Strebentyp nurmal rund oder 7x9 angepasst.
Stützen bei denen es egal ist sind in der Regel solche welche oben/unten klemmen und wo daher die Höhe der Strebe oft egal ist solange der Radius passt.


----------



## Mistalova (4. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen 
Folgendes: hab mir für mein stumpi eine command post blacklite zugelegt. Da es sich aber um die aftermarket version handelt, hat der Hebel einen Durchmesser von einem normalen Lenker. Hat ggf einer nen Hebel für den Specialiced Griff über und möchte tauschen? Meiner ist nagelneu und schwarz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (5. August 2016)

Geht's um den hier? 
Den müsste ich noch in meiner Restekiste haben. Allerdings mit paar kleinen Kratzern


----------



## Mistalova (5. August 2016)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Geht's um den hier?
> Den müsste ich noch in meiner Restekiste haben. Allerdings mit paar kleinen Kratzern


----------



## Mistalova (5. August 2016)

Ja genau, den meine ich, der der hält direkt an den Griff passt! Würdest du den verkaufen?


----------



## johnny blaze (5. August 2016)

Mistalova schrieb:


> Ja genau, den meine ich, der der hält direkt an den Griff passt! Würdest du den verkaufen?



jepp. ich schau heute nachmittag ob ich ihn noch habe und dann machen wir das per PN aus


----------



## Mistalova (6. August 2016)

cool! Vielen Dank


----------



## MTBLA (8. August 2016)

Meine Command Post hat jetzt auch Zahnausfall. 3 sind abgebrochen.
Nach Reinigung und einer ordentlichen Fettpackung funktioniert sie wieder super.
Gibt es diesen Expansion collet head noch als Ersatzteil ?
Ich will mir das Teil mal als Reserve besorgen


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

nein, nicht mehr lieferbar. 

Würde dir empfehlen, es über einen Service zu versuchen, da wird idR eine Austauschstütze geschickt. 

Sonst Totalschaden... 

grüße


----------



## MTBLA (8. August 2016)

Danke sun909, 
mit welchen Kosten muss man bei einem Service rechnen ?
4 Jahre alt und keine Ersatzteile mehr... Das ist ärgerlich.
Es war halt schon immer etwas "spezielles" specialized zu fahren ;-)
Welche Variostütze ist denn empfehlenswert falls ich sie doch austausche ?


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

Service musst du beim Händler anfragen. 

Ich habe glaube ich beim ersten Mal noch 60,-- gezahlt, beim zweiten schon 90,-- und jetzt sollte es ca. 120,-- kosten... (Bikebahnhof Breuer Köln).

Da hatte ich dankend abgelehnt, in drei Jahren 210€ wg. Undichtigkeiten für den Service zu zahlen, sehe ich nicht ein.

Wg. sonstiger VarioStützen lies dich mal durchs Forum, nur von der Reverb lass die Finger (Hebel kostet alleine ca. 90€...).

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (8. August 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> nur von der Reverb lass die Finger (Hebel kostet alleine ca. 90€...).
> grüße



naja..
man kann ja kaufen was man will. aber den Preis des Hebels würde ich nicht als Ausschlag nehmen.
auf die Schnelle-
reverb-hebel: 75 Euro
command post-hebel: 60 Euro.

@Mistalova 
hab dich nicht vergessen. Ich schau heute nachmittag nach dem Hebel


----------



## sun909 (8. August 2016)

CP-Hebel (der normale) beim Spezi-Händler vor vier Wochen 40,--.

Reverb-Hebel beim Händler vor zwei Wochen: 90,--. zzgl. Geld f. Entlüften. 

Da der schön exponiert sitzt, reisst der bei Stürzen gerne ab. Hier zweimal erlebt, daher die Warnung. Zumal die Reverb auch sonst Schrott ist, es sei denn, man hat zwei und kann die abwechselnd einschicken 

grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (8. August 2016)

hast recht. der normale für die command post kostet 40.

den reverb-hebel kann man auch taktisch klug verbauen





bei 1x11 sieht es nochmal stimmiger aus.


aber egal. soll jetzt keine reverb-diskussion werden. vor allem möchte ich die nicht verteidigen, weil ich selbst unschöne Erinnerungen habe (Ausfall auf 2 Alpentouren) und mir Entlüften auch nicht grad Spaß macht.
Gibt aber ausreichend Leute, die zufrieden sind und ganz ausschließen sollte man die halt nicht bei der Auswahl.
Wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man zu jeder vario-stütze horror-geschichten. Und bei der meistverbauten (reverb) halt am einfachsten.


----------



## pacechris (8. August 2016)

Hilft mir mal bitte, komme gerade nicht weiter.

Wo kommen die teile hin 

Der Zug geht durch den Hebel und dann in den Bogen. Aber wo kommt das "kleine Schwarze" hin, und das andere teil.











Hab leider nirgends ein Bild oder so gefunden wie das "fertig" aussieht.

Das eine teil ist wohl für die Zuglänge einzustellen, nur weiß ich nicht wie das funktionieren soll, die aussenhülle muss dazu an einer stelle zerschnitten werden, aber das teil ist doch in einem, also nichts wo sich dreht

Danke


----------



## MTBLA (8. August 2016)

das Teil auf Bild 2 kommt in den Hebel, da sitzt der Nippel des Zugs drin.
Richtig, du musst die Aussenhülle zerschneiden, der Zugspanner kommt dann dazwischen.


----------



## MTBLA (8. August 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten. 120 Steine für den Service einer CP ist echt happig. Ok, collet head 30,- , Dichtungsset 30,- da kommt was zusammen. 
Reverb, Kindshock, gibt´s noch andere Kandidaten ? Und Service / Verfügbarkeit der Teile ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der neuen CP mit den 12 Stufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (8. August 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> das Teil auf Bild 2 kommt in den Hebel, da sitzt der Nippel des Zugs drin.
> Richtig, du musst die Aussenhülle zerschneiden, der Zugspanner kommt dann dazwischen.



So richtig?

Das sich der Sattel minimal drehen lässt ist normal, oder?


----------



## MTBLA (8. August 2016)

Ja, ist richtig rum. Spiel am Sattel ist normal, habe ich auch.


----------



## pacechris (9. August 2016)

Mein funktioniert jetzt, danke für die Hilfe 

Was mir nicht gefällt ist das wenn man ganz unten ist immer in der zwischenstufe einrasten muss und dann erst nach ganz oben.
Ist das auch normal?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Mein funktioniert jetzt, danke für die Hilfe
> 
> Was mir nicht gefällt ist das wenn man ganz unten ist immer in der zwischenstufe einrasten muss und dann erst nach ganz oben.
> Ist das auch normal?


Knopf gedrückt halten bis dis Stütze ganz oben ist. Wenn Du das so machst, ist es nicht normal. Man sollte die Stütze auch nicht schnalzen lassen sondern bei der Rauffahrt bremsen.


----------



## pacechris (9. August 2016)

Also drauf sitzen und mit der Stütze nach oben gehen. Versuche ich nachher mal.


----------



## pacechris (9. August 2016)

Hab das jetzt geteste, die stütze geht ganz nach oben aber man merkt das sie etwas an der zweiten stufe "hängen bleibt".


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

Zugspannung in Ordnung?


----------



## pacechris (9. August 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zugspannung in Ordnung?



Meinst du die müsste höher sein? Kann ich ja noch etwas am Rad drehen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

Nahezu spielfrei.


----------



## johnny blaze (9. August 2016)

Wenn das nichts bringt vielleicht auch nochmal den Luftdruck checken. Wobei der bei ner neuen stütze eigentlich ok sein muss. 



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Man sollte die Stütze auch nicht schnalzen lassen sondern bei der Rauffahrt bremsen.



Werde ich niemals machen. Wenn ne vario-stütze das nicht aushält, hat sie nen generellen Konstruktionsfehler und ist scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. August 2016)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> ...Werde ich niemals machen. ...


Klar, kann man natürlich so machen. Ist dann aber schei$$e.


----------



## johnny blaze (9. August 2016)

Noch besser für die Stütze ist es übrigens, sie gar nicht ein- und ausfahren zu lassen. Verschleißt sonst zu sehr 

Ich stelle es mir nervig vor, in nem Gegenanstieg den Arsch auf halber Höhe halten zu müssen, weil die vario-stütze das halt gern so hätte bis sie sanft voll ausgefahren ist. 

Kann aber auch an meinen Mittelgebirgstrails mit seinen zig kleinen Gegenanstiegen hier liegen. Und wenn man selbst keinerlei Problem damit hat, ist es ja gut und kann das so machen. 
Für mich ist das so, als ob sram sagt, dass man vor dem runter schalten bei nem Gegenanstieg bitte nochmal 2 Gänge hochschalten muss weil das besser für die Gangschaltung ist. 


Hat Specialized denn offiziell mal so ne Aussage in die Richtung gemacht? Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht irgend nen Händler.


----------



## johnny blaze (10. August 2016)

Mistalova schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Folgendes: hab mir für mein stumpi eine command post blacklite zugelegt. Da es sich aber um die aftermarket version handelt, hat der Hebel einen Durchmesser von einem normalen Lenker. Hat ggf einer nen Hebel für den Specialiced Griff über und möchte tauschen? Meiner ist nagelneu und schwarz !




ich habe es Mistalova schon per PN geschrieben, aber hier nochmal für alle, die vielleicht auch noch einen zu Hause rumliegen haben:

ich habe meinen alten Hebel leider nicht mehr wieder gefunden. Die Suche ist also wieder eröffnet


----------



## pacechris (14. August 2016)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Hat Specialized denn offiziell mal so ne Aussage in die Richtung gemacht? Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht irgend nen Händler.



Das würde ich auch gerne wissen, es ist logisch das wenn man das ausfedern abbremst ist die mechanische Belastung nicht so hoch aber auch unpraktisch.

Wenn ich mit der Stütz hoch gehe bleibe ich in der Zwischenstufe hängen, das nervt etwas. Wenn ich sie einfach fliegen lasse ist sie gleich ob.


----------



## corsa222 (15. August 2016)

Generelle Fragen:
- du hast noch das "alte" Modell mit nur 3 Stufen?
- Der Luftdruck ist auf max (25PSI)?


----------



## pacechris (15. August 2016)

Ja ist das Modell mit drei Stufen, Luftdruck hab ich nicht kontrolliert, der sollte ja auf max sein.

Am Wochenende war ich zum erstenmal richtig im Trail damit unterwegs. Absenken geht auch nur wenn ich etwas gewicht vom Sattel nehem und dann den Hebel betätig. Dann geht sie ganz leicht nach unten.
Sonst kam ich super damit zurecht,zwischenstufe hab ich nicht genutz. Entweder ganz oder garnicht.


----------



## MTBLA (15. August 2016)

Prüfe mal den Luftdruck und fette mal das innere Rohr. Hat bei mir auch Wunder gewirkt...


----------



## pacechris (15. August 2016)

Mit inerren Rohr meinst du das was eintaucht?


----------



## MTBLA (16. August 2016)

In diesem Fred ist irgendwo ein Link zu einem Montagevideo. Wenn Du den Sealhead abgeschraubt hast, kannst Du die Stütze herausziehen. Gefettet habe ich dann das Rohr in daß die Stütze eintaucht. 
Bei der Montage unbedingt an die Anleitung halten (speziell erst Luft ablassen)....
Viel Erfolg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (16. August 2016)

CP Maintenance Video:


----------



## corsa222 (16. August 2016)

Wobei es immer noch am einfachsten ist mal den Luftdruck zu prüfen. Ich unterstelle Chris jetzt mal, dass er eine Dämpferpumpe hat, da er ja sein halbes Rad umgebaut hat. Da kann man ja in der Regel davon ausgehen, dass Handwerkszeug da ist.


----------



## MTBLA (16. August 2016)

Ich habe beides in einem Aufwasch gemacht, möglich daß auch Luftdruck prüfen ausreicht...


----------



## maschbaer (26. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Für die Command Post IR gibt es diverse Service Videos bei Vimeo:





Hat jemand von euch das Video "Lock Tube Assembly Service" das in 1 Jahres Service erwähnt wir?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Service. Reicht der regelmäßige 6 Monat Service in den meisten Fällen?

Aktuell verliert meine CP IR ein bisschen Luft.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## maschbaer (4. September 2016)

Hallo,

falls jemand ein paar Ersatzteile für die Command Post Blacklite braucht einfach melden. Die beiden geschlitzten Ringe rechts sind das Montagekit für die CP Blacklite.

Gruß
Masch


----------



## maschbaer (4. September 2016)

Ach und die Sattelklemme gibt's auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (4. September 2016)

@maschbaer: ich habe Interesse an ein paar Teilen, schicke dir eine PN


----------



## Cherry (13. September 2016)

Hallo,
An meinem Rad war der Zug für die CP total ausgefranst, da mein Rad eh grad beim Schrauber war, hat er das dann gemacht. Heute hab ich das Rad das erste mal wieder gefahren. Die ersten Male ist die Stütze ohne großen Aufwand ausgefahren, aber ab Mitte der Tour (bis dahin ca. 5mal aus-/eingefahren) ging der Betätigungshebel nur noch mit beträchtlichem Kraftaufwand nach unten. Woran könnte das liegen und was muss ich machen, damit es wieder geht?

Grüße


----------



## MTBLA (13. September 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Prüfe mal den Luftdruck und fette mal das innere Rohr. Hat bei mir auch Wunder gewirkt...


Und der Bolzen am Remotehebel sollte kein Spiel haben.


----------



## pacechris (13. September 2016)

Der Zug ist ein normaler Schaltungszug oder?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. September 2016)

Ja


----------



## pacechris (13. September 2016)

Ich hab mittlerweile die Ursache für das Problem entdeckt was ich mit der Stütze habe. Der Zug ist geknickt, direkt wo er aus der Hülle kommt, nur ein wenig aber das reicht das er etwas hängen bleibt.


----------



## thaistatos (18. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte meine CP warten, da sie nicht mehr ein und ausfährt. Sinnfreierweise habe ich mich vorher nicht über die notwendigkeit des Montagekits informiert und unvorsichtigerweise den Kopf in die Nut geschoben, in der normalerweise der weiße Kunststoffring sitzt. Jetzt bekomme ich den Kopf weder vor noch zurück, weil vermutlich immer in eine Richtung eine Dichtung so hängen bleibt, dass sie bei erhöhtem Druck nur noch mehr verklemmt.
Ich habe bereits versucht, als Gleithilfe eine Prospekthülle dazwischen zu fädeln, hilft aber auch nichts, da zu weich. 
Die Dichtungen kann ich vermutlich eh abschreiben. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die den Kopf doch runter bekomme? Sattelrohr hatte ich provisorisch draufgeschraubt, mit ganzem Gewicht drauf, nichts. 

Und kennt jemand zufällig noch einen Händler gibt, der das Dichtungsset vorrätig hat?
http://www.bestbike.de/webshop/spec...09-15-externe-kabelführung-s2020146/dp/111185
"Zur Zeit nicht verfügbar, unverbindliche Lieferzeit 3-7 Tage." hört sich nach eigentlich nicht lieferbar an. 

http://www.hibike.de/specialized-co...belfuehrung-p9b5720bd2cc8c51639f41b22d7b6b367
"Vorbestellung möglich. Artikel ist von uns beim Lieferanten bestellt." ist auch nicht besser.


----------



## maschbaer (18. September 2016)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte meine CP warten, da sie nicht mehr ein und ausfährt. Sinnfreierweise habe ich mich vorher nicht über die notwendigkeit des Montagekits informiert und unvorsichtigerweise den Kopf in die Nut geschoben, in der normalerweise der weiße Kunststoffring sitzt. Jetzt bekomme ich den Kopf weder vor noch zurück, weil vermutlich immer in eine Richtung eine Dichtung so hängen bleibt, dass sie bei erhöhtem Druck nur noch mehr verklemmt.
> Ich habe bereits versucht, als Gleithilfe eine Prospekthülle dazwischen zu fädeln, hilft aber auch nichts, da zu weich.
> ...




Servus,

bei mir hat der Trick mit den Folienstreifen funktioniert. Ich habe allerdings diese aus einer durchsichtige Kunstofftüte (dünner) geschnitten.

Die Dichtringe kannst du einfach ausmessen (Innendurchmesser und Schnurdurchmesser) und dann im I-net (z.B. hier http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de) bestellen. Dann brauchst du nicht das überteuerte Service-Kit von Specialized.

Ich habe für meine IR so die X-Ring Dichtung in der Überwurfmutter ersetzt.

Viel Erforlg,
Masch


----------



## thaistatos (18. September 2016)

der X-Ring könnte der hier sein:
http://www.ir-dichtungstechnik.de/shop1/product_info.php?products_id=5888

Hier gibt es ja Explosionszeichnungen https://www.evernote.com/shard/s265/sh/990239de-228a-4f11-b24f-3019112d7f57/c0cc1e222ce2858d , da wird unter S2020398_Rev1.pdf allerdings auf einen Q Ring AS 213 verwiesen.
Keine Ahnung, ob AS 213 das gleiche wie BS 213 ist.

Weißt du noch, welchen du bestellt hast?

Naja, erstmal müsste ich das Teil wieder in die eine oder andere Richtung geschoben bekommen. Habe es noch mit dickerer Folie vom Schnellhefter probiert, auch kein Erfolg.
Hast du das Teil final abgezogen oder doch besser erstmal wieder zurückgeschoben und dann das Montagekit genutzt?
Trocken oder lieber mit viel Fett probiert? Ich dachte, dass stabilere Folie besser funktionieren würde, da sie Kante besser überbrücken könnte.
Kunststofftüte = Gefrierbeutel?


----------



## thaistatos (20. September 2016)

so, vorerst alles wieder gut. 
die beiden Montageringe besorgt. Eigentlich ist der schmalere, der auch auf einer Seite dünner ist, für die obere Nut an der Sattelstütze gedacht. Wenn man ihn aber mit der dünneren Seite Richtung Schraubkopf eine Nut weiterschiebt, hat man eine perfekte Rampen, damit der X-Ring hinaufgleiten kann. So war das Teil in 1 Minute unten. 
Beim Zusammenbau natürlich wieder in der richtigen Reihenfolge aufstecken. 
X-Ring werde ich bestellen, die anderen Dichtungen sehen noch gut aus. Damit habe ich erstmal einen Schraubkopf übrig, vielleicht brauch ich doch noch, wenn die anderen Dichtungen was abbekommen haben sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (22. September 2016)

Ich habe das Problem beheben lassen. Meine CP, bzw. der Hebel war ja extrem schwergängig und es lag daran, dass der Zug innen irgendwo im hinteren Bereich hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## thaistatos (23. September 2016)

Neuen x Ring verbaut und alles gerettet, läuft wieder.
Zur Sicherheit aber noch eine Frage: der maximale angegebene Luftdruck bezieht sich auf den ausgefahren Zustand? In der Anleitung meiner CPU wird dazu nichts gesagt, in neueren Anleitungen ist es schon so beschrieben. In den wartungsvideos pumpen sie das teil auch im ausgefahrenen Zustand auf.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2016)

Ja, ausgefahren aufpumpen.


----------



## pacechris (23. September 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Generelle Fragen:
> - du hast noch das "alte" Modell mit nur 3 Stufen?
> - Der Luftdruck ist auf max (25PSI)?



Kann das sein das es max 40Psi sind und 25 das Minimum?


----------



## HC-65 (23. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Kann das sein das es max 40Psi sind und 25 das Minimum?



40psi sind max. M. W. kann man wohl zwischen 25-40psi wohl die Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit regulieren.


----------



## corsa222 (23. September 2016)

https://media.specialized.com/support/0000048567/0000048567.pdf
Seite 2 wo Fig(ure) 2. steht: das steht eindeutig 25 PSI max.

Sollte ich die falsche Command-Post rausgesucht haben:
http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/


----------



## HC-65 (23. September 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> https://media.specialized.com/support/0000048567/0000048567.pdf
> Seite 2 wo Fig(ure) 2. steht: das steht eindeutig 25 PSI max.
> 
> Sollte ich die falsche Command-Post rausgesucht haben:
> http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/




Erster Link ist die CP IRcc. Du musst nach der CP Blacklite schauen, da sind es max. 40psi.


----------



## corsa222 (23. September 2016)

Nein der erste Links ist die CP IR. Die CP IRcc hat max 20 PSI.

Ich ging halt von der aktuell wahrscheinlich meistverwendeten aus. Ich hab nirgends gesehen das Chris irgendwo geschrieben hat welches Modell er genau hat. Oder steht das irgendwo? Aber deswegen habe ich zur Sicherheit ja auch einen Link zu den anderen Handbüchern eingestellt.

Evtl. hat er auch die alte Blacklite mir der runden Sattelklemung? dann wäres es max. 35 PSI.


----------



## pacechris (24. September 2016)

Nur kein Stress wegen dem Druck, in meiner Anleitung steht 25-40 PSI 

Erst gestern hatte ich die Zeit den Zug auszugetauscht der geknickt war wie weiter oben bereits erwähnt und auch den Druck kontrolliert.
Daher hab ich auch jetzt erst die Anleitung zur Hand genommen um nachzusehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaistatos (24. September 2016)

Wer noch eine Möglichkeit sucht, die CP auf Luftdichtigkeit zu prüfen:
Verschluss einer 1,5l Kunststoffflasche sehr weit oben abschneiden, dann passt die CP komplett bis zur Mutter rein und man kann sogar den Sattel dran lassen.
Die gezeigte Flasche( 1,5l Apfelsaft von "Brutto") hat durch die bauchige Form auch noch die praktische Funktion eines Vergrößerungsglases im Bereich der Überwurfmutter. Dann sollte man auch unterscheiden können, ob die Luft am Q-Ring, also oben, oder am O-Ring des Gewindes entweicht, also unten.

Falls noch jemand nach den O-Ringen sucht, ich hatte folgende bei IR Dichtungstechnik bestellt:
Im Dichtungskopf:
X-Ring 23,40 x 3,53 mm BS213 NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/blac
XRINGBS213NBR70
Abdichtung zum Gewinde
O-Ring 31,0 x 1,5 mm NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/black
ORING31,0X1,5NBR70
Ring auf der Stütze
O-Ring 25,0 x 2,0 mm NBR 70° +/- 5° Shore A schwarz/black
ORING25,0X2,0NBR70

Den 24,5 er für den unteren Deckel mit dem Ventil hatten sie nicht, der ist vermutlich aber auch keinem Verschleiß unterlegen, den Deckel macht man ja eher selten ab.
Bestellung war übrigens sehr schnell, Dienstag abend bestellt, Donnerstag war der Brief da.


----------



## johnny blaze (16. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 

Welchen aussenhülle benutzt ihr für die Command Post IR? 

Hintergrund: ich hab meine jetzt mal gewechselt und leider ne shimano aussenhülle genommen. Seitdem habe ich nur Probleme. Liegt auch daran, dass ich die Stütze immer nochmal 2-3 cm manuell absenke vor ner steilen Abfahrt. 
Da muss die aussenhülle im Sattelrohr schon etwas flexibel sein. War vorher schon nicht knorke. Mit der shimano aber ne Katastrophe, weil die absolut unflexibel ist. 

Werde auf die sram wieder wechseln, wenn hier keiner bessere Erfahrungen mit jagwire und Co gemacht hat


----------



## johnny blaze (19. Oktober 2016)

ok. ich antworte mir mal selbst: habe jetzt den SRAM Slick Wire Schaltzugsatz.
Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Jetzt geht wieder alles 1a.

also auf keinen Fall die shimano-aussenhülle (SP41 oder wie die heißt) für die command post kaufen.


----------



## jazznova (23. Oktober 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die Streben sind hochoval, also die Breite ist wie bei einem "normalen" Sattel.
> Bei einigen Sattelstützen ist nicht genügend Platz nach oben, daher gibt es solche spezielle Klemmung.
> Ich weiß aber das bei vielen Stützen wo Adapter angeboten werden,  auch der Standard passt.
> Daher meine Frage.
> ...



Musstest Du die Klemmen nehmen oder ging es mit den Originalen?


----------



## pacechris (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde zur extra Klemme für Carbonsättel raten, das andere hält nicht ordlich bzw. man kann nicht fest genug die schrauben anziehen. 
Die gefahr was kaputt zu machen ist mir den normalen zu groß.


----------



## jazznova (5. November 2016)

So bissel Radiales wackeln ist normal für eine Ircc?
Bin ein gebranntes Kind von der RockShox Reverb - hab hier eine 2017 aus einer Reklamation liegen und muss entscheiden was ich ich in meine Stumpi einbaue....

Also momentan habe ich das Luxusproblem, kann einer der beiden nehmen, was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (3. Februar 2017)

Benötigt wer ein komplettes Service Kit für die Command Post 2009-2014 inkl. dem nötigen Toolkit für die Montage des Dichtkopfes so wie hier abgebildet?
http://www.bestbike.de/webshop/spec...09-15-externe-kabelführung-s2020146/dp/111185
http://www.bestbike.de/webshop/specialized-command-post-seal-head-installer-kit-s2018141/dp/117567

Falls ja, PN.


----------



## jan1984 (26. März 2017)

Seit einigen Fahrten sackt meine cp blacklite 2014 immer mal wieder auf die mittlere Position ab, remote Zug habe ich geprüft, der sitzt eher zu locker als zu fest, luftdruck passt auch, verliert auch keine Luft und offen hatte ich sie auch schon, dichtungen kontrolliert und alles gefettet. Hat vielleicht einer eine Idee woran es noch liegen kann oder was ich übersehen habe? Danke


----------



## Kraksler (26. März 2017)

Hatte ich auch schon mal.  Bei mir kommt dann der Sperrhebel ( da wo der Zug an der cp angesteckt wird) unterm Sattel nicht mehr in die Ausgangsposition. Meist durch Dreck. Sprühe dann immer ein bischen Gabeldeo in die Mechanik ( von aussen).


----------



## pacechris (22. April 2017)

Geht euer immer gleich runter oder müss ihr etwas "nachdrücken" ?


----------



## S-H-A (22. April 2017)

Ganz leicht runter und schnell wieder hoch.


----------



## pacechris (22. April 2017)

Schnell hoch hab ich auch, nur runter nicht......glaube mein mittlerweil 65kg sind zu wenig 

Glaub ich muss etwas druck ablassen...


----------



## S-H-A (22. April 2017)

Bestimmt. Ich kann meine locker mit der Hand runterdrücken. Ohne viel Kraft.


----------



## Wednesday13 (29. April 2017)

Nabend zusammen!

Habe seit 2-3 Tagen Peobleme mit meiner CP. Es handelt sich um das Modelljahr 2016, hat jetzt ca. 250km Benutzung hinter sich. 

Das Problem ist folgendes: Im voll ausgefahrenen Zustand sackt sie in unregelmäßigen Abständen eine Position weiter runter. Man kann ne Zeit lang normal drauf sitzen und irgendwann sackt sie ab. Sie lässt sich dann wieder normal ausfahren. Nach einigen Metern dann wieder das selbe Spiel. 

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2017)

Zu wenig Zugspiel kann die (warscheinlichste) Ursache sein.


----------



## Wednesday13 (29. April 2017)

Aber erst nach einiger Zeit? Müsste sich ein neuer Zug nicht verlängern? Am Anfang war ja noch alles in Ordnung. 

Wie stelle ich das Spiel ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (29. April 2017)

Zuwenig Druck drin?


----------



## Wednesday13 (29. April 2017)

Ne, Druck ist genug drin.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2017)

Wednesday13 schrieb:


> ...
> Wie stelle ich das Spiel ein?



Müsste vom Modelljahr her ja eine IR sein, oder? Da ist unten an der Stütze aufgedruckt, wieviel der Innenzug länger sein muss (17mm waren's glaube ich). Entsprechend dann halt den Schraubnippel montieren.

Ich habe bei meinen so einen Zugeinsteller verbaut: https://www.hibike.de/jagwire-mini-inline-zugeinsteller-alu-paar-pcb67e27be4c1d9ea7a0db022ef93f9cd
Damit tut man sich etwas leichter.


----------



## Wednesday13 (29. April 2017)

Ja ist ne IR. Ich werde sie morgen mal ausbauen, dann sehe ich mir das mal an.
Schraubnippel dann oben am Hebel zum manuellen Nachstellen? Keine schlechte Idee.

Danke dir schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. April 2017)

Ne, das ist kein Schraubnippel für oben. Der Zugeinsteller wird an geeigneter (erreichbarer) Stelle im Zug eingebaut. 
Dazu den Innenzug raus, Aussenzug durchschneiden, Zugeinsteller zwischen die offenen Enden des Außenzug und dann wieder alles montieren.


----------



## maschbaer (30. April 2017)

Wednesday13 schrieb:


> Ja ist ne IR. Ich werde sie morgen mal ausbauen, dann sehe ich mir das mal an.
> Schraubnippel dann oben am Hebel zum manuellen Nachstellen? Keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> Danke dir schon mal!





Wednesday13 schrieb:


> Ja ist ne IR. Ich werde sie morgen mal ausbauen, dann sehe ich mir das mal an.
> Schraubnippel dann oben am Hebel zum manuellen Nachstellen? Keine schlechte Idee.
> 
> Danke dir schon mal!



Hallo Cherry,
Welchen Remotehebel hast du verbaut? Ich habe mit letzten Sommer den Specialized Command Post SLR gegönnt. Da kann man den Zug direkt am Hebel einstellen, wie bei einer Schaltung...


----------



## Cherry (30. April 2017)

@maschbaer
Ich glaube, du verwechselst mich? Aber welchen Hebel ich habe, kann ich dir leider eh nicht sagen. Ist noch der originale zum runterdrücken. So einen Zugeinsteller habe ich aber auch drin, war ab Werk verbaut bei mir.


----------



## Kraksler (30. April 2017)

Meine Lösung für das gleiche Problem von wdnesday habe ich in meinem letzten Post erklärt. 
Um den Zug auszuschliessen hänge ihn doch einfach mal aus und fahr damit. Wenn die Stütze immer noch absackt , dann säubere oben den Stellhebel vom Dreck und ich habe da dann noch Gabeldeoöl reingesprüht. Jetzt funktioniert sie wieder. Um den Dreckbeschuss zu reduzieren fahre ich immer mit eine Satteltasche, die den Dreck abhällt.


----------



## jazznova (17. Mai 2017)

Muss nochmal Fragen:

Radiales leichtes wackeln am Sattel ist unbedenklich und normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (17. Mai 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Muss nochmal Fragen:
> 
> Radiales leichtes wackeln am Sattel ist unbedenklich und normal?



Hab an zwei Bikes die Command Post. Beide wackeln, eine mehr die andere weniger. Eine recht neu, die andere schon seit über 2 Jahren problemlos im Einsatz. Alles gut.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2017)

Ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe und hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. 
Logischerweise geht es um eine CP IRcc. 
Die Stütze habe ich am Mittwoch (inkl. Bike natürlich ) bekommen. 
Zu Hause angekommen, habe ich die Stütze mal abgesenkt und ab der Hälfte spüre ich die "Rastereinheiten". Wisst ihr, was ich meine?! Fühlt sich an, wie Zahnsegmente. Funktioniert augenscheinlich, aber ist ja nicht normal. 
Jetzt ist mein Händler nicht gerade um die Ecke. Somit wäre die Frage, ob man da was selbst "schnell" regeln kann, so dass ich fahren kann oder ob ich doch zum Händler muss. 
Ach ja, was ich noch vergessen habe: erst dachte ich, es wäre die Zugspannung oder dergleichen. Also habe ich die Stütze ausgebaut und ausgehängt und sie ohne Bowdenzug betrieben. Ändert aber nichts. Gleiches Problem. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ohne, dass ich zum Händler muss?!





Sascha


----------



## Kraksler (25. Mai 2017)

Das hat ein Kunpel auch. Man spürt die Rasterpunkte. Ist normal. 

Also ride on!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2017)

Die neue Stütze hat 12(?) statt 3 Rastpunkte. Fühlt sich tatsächlich an, als ob innen was 'rubbelt'. Gehört aber so.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal kurz eure Hilfe und hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin.
> Logischerweise geht es um eine CP IRcc.
> Die Stütze habe ich am Mittwoch (inkl. Bike natürlich ) bekommen.
> Zu Hause angekommen, habe ich die Stütze mal abgesenkt und ab der Hälfte spüre ich die "Rastereinheiten". Wisst ihr, was ich meine?! Fühlt sich an, wie Zahnsegmente. Funktioniert augenscheinlich, aber ist ja nicht normal.
> ...



Natürlich ist das normal. . . Alles gut.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2017)

Sas ist nicht wirklich normal, oder? Keine andere Stürze hat das. 
Das ist aber richtig heftig. Ist das echt normal? 
Dann muss das Teil so schnell wie möglich raus. Ist ja grausam. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Mai 2017)

Andere Stützen darfst dafür laufend zum Service geben oder alle 5 Meter entlüften.

Aber bevor Du's wegwirfst: unfrei an mich. Da helfe ich gern!


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sas ist nicht wirklich normal, oder? Keine andere Stürze hat das.
> Das ist aber richtig heftig. Ist das echt normal?
> Dann muss das Teil so schnell wie möglich raus. Ist ja grausam.
> 
> ...



Es ist normal!!!!! Ich will keine andere Stütze. Hab aktuell sogar zwei im Gebrauch.


----------



## rpitz (25. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auch schon meine zweite - erst die normale Blacklite, jetzt die IRcc. Die IRcc hat mal auf Garantie einen neuen Sealhead bekommen, die Blacklite lief 3 Jahre bei mir ohne irgendeine Wartung und funktioniert beim neuen Besitzer weiterhin problemlos. Das kenn ich von anderen Modellen auch anders.

Ich will auch keine andere. Das einzige, was ich als Langbeiner gerne hätte, wäre mehr Verstellweg (150 oder 175). Aber die voll mechanische Bauweise ist genial.

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2017)

Also, dann scheint das ja echt normal zu sein. Krass. 
Gibt es irgendwo ne Anleitung zu dem Teil, am Besten auf deutsch?
Sorry, aber das hier


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Andere Stützen darfst dafür laufend zum Service geben oder alle 5 Meter entlüften.


kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 
Um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen: dieses "Entlüftungsmärchen" der Revive ist echt hartnäckig. 
ICH muss meine max. alle 5 Touren mal entlüften. 
Und meine drei Reverbs haben auch nie Luft gezogen. Ok, jetzt die Letzte, nach 1,5 Jahren. Die anderen liefen problemlos mehrere Jahre. Einzig der immens hohe Auslösedruck nervt gewaltig. 
Aber, da es hier ja um die CP geht, will ich kein Fass aufmachen. 
Mal schauen, welche Stütze da rein kommt. Meine Reverb, die ich noch liegen habe oder die CP. Beide haben nervende Faktoren. 
Aber schon mal besten Dank für eure Hilfe. Jetzt bin ich schlauer und kann mir den Weg zum Händler sparen. 




Sascha


----------



## Kraksler (25. Mai 2017)

Ich nehm sie auch, bekommst sogar noch was dafür von mir.


----------



## slash-sash (26. Mai 2017)

So Leute. Nachdem ich ne Nacht drüber geschlafen habe und es scheinbar nen paar Leute hier gibt, die ganz heiß auf das Ding sind, habe ich beschlossen, das Teil zu veräußern, sofern ich für den gebotenen Preis adäquaten Ersatz bekomme. 
Schreibt mir einfach ne PN, was euch das Teil wert ist. 




Sascha


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Mai 2017)

Mein Angebot (siehe #618) hast' ja schon.


----------



## Jowo (28. Mai 2017)

Ich habe eine Specialized command post ircc mit SRL Bedienhebel. Nachdem ich den 1-fach Antrieb auf 2-fach umgerüstet habe, ist der SRL Bedienhebel unpraktisch. Hat jemand den Hebel für Griffmontage zum Kauf oder im Tausch SRL Bedienhebel.

Wolfgang


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2017)

Schau mal im Bikemarkt, da gibts nen KS Hebel (nicht von mir), der nach dem gleichen Prinzip funktioniert und sicher genauso funktioniert...


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2017)

Jowo schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Specialized command post ircc mit SRL Bedienhebel. Nachdem ich den 1-fach Antrieb auf 2-fach umgerüstet habe, ist der SRL Bedienhebel unpraktisch. Hat jemand den Hebel für Griffmontage zum Kauf oder im Tausch SRL Bedienhebel.
> 
> Wolfgang



Augen auf beim Kauf 

Gibt zwei Hebel für Lenkermontage: 
einmal ganz normal am Lenker und einmal für die Speci-Griffe (Hebel anstelle innerer Schraubschelle)...

Haben unterschiedliche Durchmesser, letzterer ist ohne Unterfüttern mit Gummi oä nicht plug&play

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jowo (29. Mai 2017)

Ich suche den, für die Speci-Griffe. Weis jemand wo man diesen kaufen kann. Zur Not würde ich auch denanderen Hebel für die Lenkermontage bei 2-fach Antrieb nehmen. Die Speci-Händler wollen mir immer den SRL-Hebel, Artikelnummer 28115-3195, verkaufen. Aber den habe ich.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Mai 2017)

https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/remotes/


----------



## johnny blaze (30. Mai 2017)

Jowo schrieb:


> Ich suche den, für die Speci-Griffe. Weis jemand wo man diesen kaufen kann. Zur Not würde ich auch denanderen Hebel für die Lenkermontage bei 2-fach Antrieb nehmen. Die Speci-Händler wollen mir immer den SRL-Hebel, Artikelnummer 28115-3195, verkaufen. Aber den habe ich.


So einen hab ich noch. 
Hat leichte Gebrauchsspuren (paar Kratzer auf der Oberseite). 
sonst alles gut. 


Für 25 Euro plus Versand deiner Wahl ist es deiner...


----------



## Jowo (1. Juni 2017)

Wird der Hebel an die Spezi-Griffe oder direkt am Lenker montiert?


----------



## johnny blaze (1. Juni 2017)

An die Speci-Griffe. Das heißt der Innendurchmesser ist etwas größer als ein Lenker.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juni 2017)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> An die Speci-Griffe. Das heißt der Innendurchmesser ist etwas größer als ein Lenker.


Dafür gibt es dann eine Art 'Adapter'. Damit passt der auch ohne Griff an den Lenker. Evtl. mal beim nächstgelegenen Speci-Händler nachfragen. Meist haben die eine Restekiste wo so was drin liegt.
https://media.specialized.com/support/0000048567/0000048567.pdf Fig. 8 / Teil B


----------



## johnny blaze (1. Juni 2017)

Jowo will ihn doch für die Speci-Griffe..


----------



## S-H-A (1. Juni 2017)

Bei mir hat sich heute der Staubabstreifer aus der Sattelstütze gelöst. Wer ne Idee wie ich das Ding da wieder rein bring? Mit den Fingern rundum reindrücken ist nicht.


----------



## rpitz (1. Juni 2017)

Das sollte ein Garantiefall sein, das hatte meine auch. Es gibt ein Sealhead-Servicekit dafür. Seither ist bei mir Ruhe. Händler fragen!

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2017)

Klar ist das ein Garantiefall. Nur dann warte ich... Selber machen geht schneller.


----------



## rpitz (2. Juni 2017)

Ich habe 2, 3 Mal versucht, den Ring mit ein wenig Schmiermittel (Brunox oder ähnliches) und sanfter Gewalt reinzudrücken, mit wenig Erfolg. Zerlegt hab ich nichts, weil sowieso gerade das jährliche Winter-Wellnessprogramm beim Händler am Plan stand.

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2017)

Mit Öl taugt das nix. Muss trocken eingepresst werden. Wie bei der Gabel. Sonst hält es nicht. Bekomme den Abstreifer nur nicht plan  da rein weil ich ja nur zwei Hände hab und nur punktuell drücken kann und nicht flächig wie es sein müsste. Hält so erstmal, ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## rpitz (2. Juni 2017)

Sag ich ja. Deswegen gibts da auch auch ein Wartungskit mit vermutlich geänderten Passungen, dann passt(!) es.

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2017)

Die Passungen sind nicht geändert. Hab zwei Commands im Gebrauch. Bei beiden gleich. Eine neu, also aktuelles Modell, die andere knapp 3 Jahre alt. Der Abstreifer war ab Werk einfach nicht richtig eingepresst. Habe es beim ersten putzen schon gesehen das der leicht schief sitzt.


----------



## S-H-A (2. Juni 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich heute der Staubabstreifer aus der Sattelstütze gelöst. Wer ne Idee wie ich das Ding da wieder rein bring? Mit den Fingern rundum reindrücken ist nicht.



Erledigt. Noch keinen Abstreifer gehabt der sich so geweigert hat hat. Ohne etwas flächig draufpressen zu können gar nicht leicht. Mit 4 Händen und 3 Torxschraubendrehern ging's dann.... Hoffe der hält jetzt. War aber von Kauf an leicht schräg, nicht sauber drin. Denke jetzt passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burmi (6. Juni 2017)

Meine CP sackt urplötzlich aus der oberen Position eine Stufe runter. Nachdem was ich hier vom Specialized bzw Händler Service gelesen habe, habe ich keine Lust da drauf wochenlang auf die Stütze zu warten.  Mein aktueller Händler verhält sich in solchen Sachen leider ähnlich? Hat jemand ne Idee was mit meiner CP ist und ggf. gibt es hier ja jemanden, der die Stütze reparieren bzw. die Wartung durchführt.


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juni 2017)

Burmi schrieb:


> Meine CP sackt urplötzlich aus der oberen Position eine Stufe runter. Nachdem was ich hier vom Specialized bzw Händler Service gelesen habe, habe ich keine Lust da drauf wochenlang auf die Stütze zu warten.  Mein aktueller Händler verhält sich in solchen Sachen leider ähnlich? Hat jemand ne Idee was mit meiner CP ist und ggf. gibt es hier ja jemanden, der die Stütze reparieren bzw. die Wartung durchführt.



Die langen Wartezeiten liegen schon ne Zeit zurück glaub ich. Lieferprobleme der Zulieferer an Speci.  Kann mir bei Speci nicht vorstellen das es so dauerhaft hakt.


----------



## johnny blaze (6. Juni 2017)

Kumpel von mir hat seine aktuell beim Service. Aussage Händler: "in 1 1/2 Wochen ist sie wieder da". Hab ich erst mal gelacht  (eigene Erfahrungen) 

Aktuell sind 2 1/2 Wochen rum. Auf Nachfrage kam vom Händler "wir warten mal noch ne Woche, dann hake ich mal nach" 
Ich bin gespannt und berichte hier.. 

Kumpel meinte, dass er für die 1 1/2 Wochen keine Ersatzstütze besorgen muss. Langsam bereuht er es


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juni 2017)

Nicht gut. Ein Zwiespalt. Eine sehr zuverlässige Stütze, aber wehe wenn... Bin von Speci anderes gewohnt.  Läuft das über Speci selber oder lassen die das irgendwo machen?


----------



## johnny blaze (6. Juni 2017)

Weiß ich nicht genau. Genauso schwer ist es, von speci direkt mal nen Ansprechpartner zu erreichen. 
Ich kann da nur den Facebook-account empfehlen. Hat bei mir Wunder gewirkt inkl. Wiedergutmachung für die Wartezeit. Ich glaube bei mir waren es 8 Wochen.


----------



## johnny blaze (15. Juni 2017)

Um hier die Geschichte aufzulösen: Kumpel hat nach 2 1/2 Wochen nen Anruf von seinem bikeshop bekommen. Specialized hat keine Ersatzteile mehr. Er hatte die Command Post mit aussenliegendem Zug. 
Also hat er jetzt ne neue FOX Transfer für den Preis des Service (80 Euro) bekommen. 

Sehr komisch..und keine Ahnung ob das jetzt n Service von seinem Händler ist. Specialized wird ja wohl kaum ne FOX Stütze locker machen..


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2017)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Um hier die Geschichte aufzulösen: Kumpel hat nach 2 1/2 Wochen nen Anruf von seinem bikeshop bekommen. Specialized hat keine Ersatzteile mehr. Er hatte die Command Post mit aussenliegendem Zug.
> Also hat er jetzt ne neue FOX Transfer für den Preis des Service (80 Euro) bekommen.
> 
> Sehr komisch..und keine Ahnung ob das jetzt n Service von seinem Händler ist. Specialized wird ja wohl kaum ne FOX Stütze locker machen..



Kannst du da mal nachfragen und genaueres in Erfahrung bringen?

Die meiner Holde muss jetzt auch weg zum Service...

Danke!


----------



## johnny blaze (18. Juni 2017)

Was soll ich da genaueres in Erfahrung bringen? 

Welche Ersatzteile da jetzt genau nicht mehr auf Lager sind? 
Das weiß mein Kumpel leider auch nicht. Der gibt das beim bike-shop ab und fertig.


----------



## johnny blaze (20. Juni 2017)

Jowo schrieb:


> Ich suche den, für die Speci-Griffe. Weis jemand wo man diesen kaufen kann. Zur Not würde ich auch denanderen Hebel für die Lenkermontage bei 2-fach Antrieb nehmen. Die Speci-Händler wollen mir immer den SRL-Hebel, Artikelnummer 28115-3195, verkaufen. Aber den habe ich.



scheint sich erledigt zu haben, oder?

dann verkaufe ich ihn jetzt weiter..


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2017)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Was soll ich da genaueres in Erfahrung bringen?
> 
> Welche Ersatzteile da jetzt genau nicht mehr auf Lager sind?
> Das weiß mein Kumpel leider auch nicht. Der gibt das beim bike-shop ab und fertig.



Ob das der Service vom Händler war mit der Fox.

Speci selber kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cherry (5. Juli 2017)

Das Teil unter dem Sattel, welches den Zug klemmt und somit die Stütze auslöst, ist die Activation Barrel? Bei meiner (keine IR) ist die Schraube rund[emoji52]


----------



## der_futzemann (7. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand eine Anleitung zum Service der Command Post Black lite?
Meine verliert leider Luft...


----------



## der_futzemann (10. Juli 2017)

Hat das Teil noch nie jemand zerlegt? 
Brauche dringend eine Anleitung.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juli 2017)

der_futzemann schrieb:


> Hat das Teil noch nie jemand zerlegt?
> Brauche dringend eine Anleitung.



Anleitung gab es mal als Link hier im Thread meine ich... (SuFu)

Grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (16. Juli 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ob das der Service vom Händler war mit der Fox.
> 
> Speci selber kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen...
> 
> Danke


War service von Specialized. 

Wundert mich aber auch ziemlich. Oder wird die an irgendeinem Speci-Rahmen Serienmäßig verbaut?


----------



## Dekon (6. August 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner Command Post IRCC nach 4 Monaten mäßiger Nutzung nun auch leichtes Spiel bei Lastwechseln auf dem Sattel, das mit einem Knacken und absenken um ca. 2 -3 mm einhergeht. Eigentlich nichts schlimmes, aber wenn das in einem Jahr zu einem kapitalem Problem wird ist mir das nicht so recht. Habe also meinen Händler gebeten sich das mal anzuschauen, der hat bei Speci eine Reperaturanfrage gestellt. Antwort von Specialized: wir machen derzeit keinen Service für Command Posts, weil wir absolut keine Ersatzteile haben. Leider auch keine Info wann es mal wieder Teile gibt. Hä? Also das hat mich jetzt echt überrascht! Das ist das 2017er Modell, wie kann man so schnell schon keine Ersatzteile mehr haben? Oder hatten sie nie welche?

Ich dachte echt, Speci hat das mal in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## rpitz (6. August 2017)

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass hier demnächst ein neues Modell kommen wird, dann endlich auch mit 150mm Hub (zumindest beim neuen Enduro schon gelistet). 

Also Geduld, mit ein bisschen Glück gibt's dann ein verbessertes Austausch-Modell ;-)

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## der_futzemann (15. August 2017)

Kann mir jemand ein Wartungsset für die Command Post Black lite empfehlen? Meine Stütze ist nach 30-40x senken und heben leer...
Denke da ist irgendeine Dichtung defekt, finde aber nirgendwo Ersatz...?


----------



## Dekon (15. August 2017)

Ist es das, was du suchst? 
http://bestbike.de/webshop/speciali...09-15-externe-kabelführung-s2020146/dp/111185

Probiere es auch mal bei HiBike. Bei mir lädt der Shop am Mac garnicht, aber die haben auch immer eine Menge Kits da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (15. August 2017)

Ein paar Zeilen weiter oben wird doch berichtet das Specialized leer ist, keine Ersatzteile mehr vorrätig hat. Denke du wirst da im Moment nicht viel finden das Lieferbar ist. Was eigentlich echt nicht sein kann. Ein Unding sowas.


----------



## Dekon (15. August 2017)

Das Stimmt, es gibt kaum noch Teile. Aber ein paar verwegene Händler haben noch Kits auf Lager, zumindest für die Command Post IRCC. Alternativ probiert es ruhig mal über Ebay USA. Ich habe dort neulich Service Kits für aktuelle Auto-Sag Dämpfer besorgt, inkl. Versand günstiger als die Preise in Dt. (wobei die Teile hier eh alle ausverkauft waren). Ich habe da gute Erfahrung mit dem Ebay-Shop von 365cycles.com gemacht.


----------



## psporting (18. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir klemmt der Seilzug, kann ich da auch Zugkabel von anderen Herstellern nehmen?
Einzigste was ein Problem meiner Meinung darstellen könnte, wäre der Seilzuganfang am Lenker für den Remote..


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. August 2017)

psporting schrieb:


> ...
> Einzigste was ein Problem meiner Meinung darstellen könnte, wäre der Seilzuganfang am Lenker für den Remote..



Wie das? Ist doch eigentlich ein ganz normaler Schaltzug.


----------



## rpitz (18. August 2017)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, aber @Robert-Ammersee war schneller ;-) 
Also beliebigen Schaltzug kaufen, fertig.

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## psporting (18. August 2017)

Hallo habe es gerade auch selbst festgestellt.. Müsste eigentlich der gleiche sein, welchen ich auch für meine SRAM Schaltung mal gekauft habe.. Gibt es was zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. August 2017)

psporting schrieb:


> ... Gibt es was zu beachten?



Neue Züge grundsätzlich nur bei Neumond einbauen. Dabei darauf achten, dass in beiden Reifen exakt(!) 2bar sind und das Rad in einer Nord-Süd Achse steht.

Außer Du hast eine Stealth-Stütze. Dann ist‘s wurscht.


----------



## psporting (18. August 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Neue Züge grundsätzlich nur bei Neumond einbauen. Dabei darauf achten, dass in beiden Reifen exakt(!) 2bar sind und das Rad in einer Nord-Süd Achse steht.
> 
> Außer Du hast eine Stealth-Stütze. Dann ist‘s wurscht.



Ich meinte beim Kauf ;-)


----------



## bikeandi1974 (19. August 2017)

Naja, so ganz hirnfrei ist der Beitrag nicht - SRAM Schaltzüge haben 1,1mm Durchmesser, Shimano 1,2mm; Campagnolo hat einen anderen Durchmesser am Schaltzugkopf (?) als SRAM/Shimano.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. August 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Naja, so ganz hirnfrei ist der Beitrag nicht - SRAM Schaltzüge haben 1,1mm Durchmesser, Shimano 1,2mm; Campagnolo hat einen anderen Durchmesser am Schaltzugkopf (?) als SRAM/Shimano.





Und jetzt!? Welcher passt nicht?


----------



## psporting (19. August 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und jetzt!? Welcher passt nicht?


Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## bikeandi1974 (21. August 2017)

Da kann man sich nie sicher sein ...

...denn ich habe die Züge bei meinen CPs bisher noch nicht getauscht, würde aber das am weitesten verbreitete Gedöns (Shimano/ SRAM) probieren. Hab da eh immer welche im Keller liegen. Zugegeben habe ich auch die Campas immer vorrätig, aber das erscheint mir einfach zu unwahrscheinlich


----------



## S-H-A (22. August 2017)

Messen und den richtigen Seilzug kaufen ist jetzt nicht soo schwer...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. August 2017)

Brauchst nix messen. Schaltzug passt.


----------



## der_futzemann (30. August 2017)

gibt es mittlerweile was neues bezüglich der Servicekits für die Command Post?
Nervt langsam wenn man ständig aufpumpen muss bzw. sie garnicht erst nutzt, obwohl am Bike verbaut


----------



## schwed1 (26. November 2017)

Habe mir eine gebrauchte CP Ircc mit drei Stufen gebraucht gekauft. Nach dem Einbau musste ich feststellen, das die Stütze beim einfahren rubbelt. Macht das evtl die kalten Temperaturen aus oder ist das normal bei der Stütze bzw. wäre ein Service erforderlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpitz (26. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Habe mir eine gebrauchte CP Ircc mit drei Stufen gebraucht gekauft. Nach dem Einbau musste ich feststellen, das die Stütze beim einfahren rubbelt. Macht das evtl die kalten Temperaturen aus oder ist das normal bei der Stütze bzw. wäre ein Service erforderlich?


Die IRcc gibt es nicht mit drei Stufen, die hat (ungefähr) 13 oder so. Soll heißen, oben und unten ist klar und rastet auch definiert ein, die "Mittelposition" der alten CP blacklite wurde durch 10 Stufen ersetzt, die aber sanfter rasten, daher kommt dieses Rubbelgefühl - vermutlich damit man spürt, dass man im Mittelbereich ist. 

Kurzfassung: it's not a bug, it's a feature ;-)


----------



## schwed1 (26. November 2017)

Es steht aber IRcc drauf und sie rastet nur bei drei Stufen ein also unten, Mitte und oben. Dann müssen die andern Stufen defekt sein!


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2017)

In der Mitte hast halt ein paar cm in denen sie einrastet, nicht nur einen festen Punkt. Wird schon passen, wenn nicht auch egal, braucht man nicht.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. November 2017)

Hi,
wenn eine CP IRCC minimales Sattelspiel hat,...also leichtes kippeln nach vorn und hinten..., ist das normal?
Danke.


----------



## S-H-A (26. November 2017)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn eine CP IRCC minimales Sattelspiel hat,...also leichtes kippeln nach vorn und hinten..., ist das normal?
> Danke.



Ja, normal.


----------



## BontragerTom (26. November 2017)

Hab es mir fast gedacht, 
Danke für die Info. 
Grüsse


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Es steht aber IRcc drauf und sie rastet nur bei drei Stufen ein also unten, Mitte und oben. Dann müssen die andern Stufen defekt sein!


Die rastet auf drei Stufen richtig.Das Rubbeln was du meinst kommt zwischen Stufe zwei und drei. Das ist die Mikrorasterung die oben erwähnt wurde.Du könntest quasi ab Stufe zwei den Sattel zentimeterweise absenken. Hab mich bei meiner auch über das Geräusch gewundert,(bzw. erschreckt)da meine beiden anderen das nicht haben.
Die alte Version hat drei Stufen, die neue drei plus die Mikrorasterung.
Ich hätte mir die Rasterung eher zwischen Oben und Mitte gewünscht, um ne vernünftige "Trailposition" zu haben.Zwischen Mitte und Unten brauch ich das nicht.
Wenn du die Stütze mal aufmachst und reinschaust,guckst du direkt auf die Rasterung und du weisst : ganz normales Betriebsgeräusch


----------



## AAFA (27. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

An meiner Stütze ist ein Segment der Kralle abgebrochen, wobei die Funktion noch gegeben ist. Nun wollte ich mal eben die Kralle tauschen. Hat dies jemand schon einmal gemacht und wenn ja wie? Wird Spezialwerkzeug benötigt? Wo ist dies erhältlich oder hat einer Trick 17?

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## thaistatos (27. November 2017)

der Profi verwendet diverse Spezialwerkzeuge.




Ich hoffe, dass man mit einem oder zwei Hakenschlüsseln auskommt.
https://toolineo.de/amf-hakenschlue...MIk9vQ4o_f1wIVTbXtCh1f8AEXEAQYAiABEgLWrfD_BwE
Einspannadapter kann man sich vielleicht auch aus Multiplex schnitzen. Trick wird sein, eine Nut einzusägen, damit man die Stütze gegen Verdrehen sichert. Vielleicht reicht auch die Klemmung aus, zuviel sollte man aber nicht anziehen, um das Rohr nicht zu verbiegen. Am Sattel würde ich nicht gegenhalten, der Sattelstutzen ist nur einpresst. Irgendjemand hier hatte den mal undicht, dann kann man alles entsorgen. Direkt sollte man das Rohr nicht einspannen, das gibt Kratzer und Dellen, dann gleitet es nicht mehr innen im Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AAFA (27. November 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde es mal ausprobieren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## schwed1 (27. November 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die rastet auf drei Stufen richtig.Das Rubbeln was du meinst kommt zwischen Stufe zwei und drei. Das ist die Mikrorasterung die oben erwähnt wurde.Du könntest quasi ab Stufe zwei den Sattel zentimeterweise absenken. Hab mich bei meiner auch über das Geräusch gewundert,(bzw. erschreckt)da meine beiden anderen das nicht haben.
> Die alte Version hat drei Stufen, die neue drei plus die Mikrorasterung.
> Ich hätte mir die Rasterung eher zwischen Oben und Mitte gewünscht, um ne vernünftige "Trailposition" zu haben.Zwischen Mitte und Unten brauch ich das nicht.
> Wenn du die Stütze mal aufmachst und reinschaust,guckst du direkt auf die Rasterung und du weisst : ganz normales Betriebsgeräusch


Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung, jetzt weis ich Bescheid.


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. November 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung, jetzt weis ich Bescheid.


----------



## thaistatos (27. November 2017)

AAFA schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werde es mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


und noch ein weiteres Erklärvideo. Da sieht man auch den Einsatz von zwei Hakenschlüsseln.


----------



## jack_steel (28. November 2017)

Alter Schwede... ich bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von mechanischen Stützen und hab auch die Command Post mehrmals schon zerlegt (allerdings musste ich zum Glück nie die Kralle tauschen, ist schon schwierig genug die Dichtungen im Dichtkopf zu ersetzen). Aber wenn man mal eine Vecnum Moveloc zerlegt vor sich liegen hat, fragt man sich echt, warum andere Hersteller mit einem Bruchteil an Einzelteilen und nur 2-3 Standard-Werkzeugen auskommen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. November 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... ich bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von mechanischen Stützen und hab auch die Command Post mehrmals schon zerlegt (allerdings musste ich zum Glück nie die Kralle tauschen, ist schon schwierig genug die Dichtungen im Dichtkopf zu ersetzen). Aber wenn man mal eine Vecnum Moveloc zerlegt vor sich liegen hat, fragt man sich echt, warum andere Hersteller mit einem Bruchteil an Einzelteilen und nur 2-3 Standard-Werkzeugen auskommen.



War das jetzt positiv oder negativ über die Moveloc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. November 2017)

Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt; "Collet" gebrochen nach 3.389km 

Hat jemand Verwendung für eine defekte 2013er CP Blacklite 125mm mit externer Ansteuerung? Das Tauchrohr und der Rest sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## thaistatos (28. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt; "Collet" gebrochen nach 3.389km
> 
> Hat jemand Verwendung für eine defekte 2013er CP Blacklite 125mm mit externer Ansteuerung? Das Tauchrohr und der Rest sieht aus wie neu.


habe eine PM geschickt.


----------



## jack_steel (28. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> War das jetzt positiv oder negativ über die Moveloc?


Das war positiv! Ich kann es kaum fassen, wie man aus so wenig Teilen eine absenkbare Stütze mit 200 mm Hub bauen kann. Kein Wunder, dass sie dabei auch noch so leicht ist. Die ist - wenn man mal weiß wie - in 5 Minuten in alle Einzelteile zerlegt und man benötigt dafür nichts anderes als 2 unterschiedliche Imbusschlüssel.
Die CP hab ich nach wie vor in meinem Hardtail und ich bin bisher noch von der Haltbarkeit und Mechanik überzeugt, aber wenn dann mal was ist... plagt man sich so richtig!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (28. November 2017)

jack_steel schrieb:


> Das war positiv! Ich kann es kaum fassen, wie man aus so wenig Teilen eine absenkbare Stütze mit 200 mm Hub bauen kann. Kein Wunder, dass sie dabei auch noch so leicht ist. Die ist - wenn man mal weiß wie - in 5 Minuten in alle Einzelteile zerlegt und man benötigt dafür nichts anderes als 2 unterschiedliche Imbusschlüssel.
> Die CP hab ich nach wie vor in meinem Hardtail und ich bin bisher noch von der Haltbarkeit und Mechanik überzeugt, aber wenn dann mal was ist... plagt man sich so richtig!




Ok, dann sind wir uns einig! Habe Deinen Beitrag zuerst anders interpretiert. Ich habe mir die 140er, 170er und 200er nach dem bike-Festival 2014 geholt nachdem der Marzell die Stütze vor meinen Augen zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut hat


----------



## jack_steel (28. November 2017)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Ok, dann sind wir uns einig! Habe Deinen Beitrag zuerst anders interpretiert. Ich habe mir die 140er, 170er und 200er nach dem bike-Festival 2014 geholt nachdem der Marzell die Stütze vor meinen Augen zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut hat


Ich war dort auch am Stand, auch 2014!


----------



## Burmi (19. Dezember 2017)

Meine nagelneue IR cc verliert quasi über Nacht die Luft. Ist das ein Fall für den Händler oder kann ich das ohne großen Aufwand selber beseitigen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2017)

Burmi schrieb:


> Meine nagelneue IR cc verliert quasi über Nacht die Luft. Ist das ein Fall für den Händler oder kann ich das ohne großen Aufwand selber beseitigen.


Ventil ok? Ventilkern festgezogen?


----------



## Burmi (19. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ventil ok? Ventilkern festgezogen?



Ventil ist fest. Hab das Teil in einem Eimer voll Wasser versenkt konnte aber keine Luftblasen feststellen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2017)

Wo kriechts dann raus? Am Fuß der Stütze? Da auch mal unter Wasser gehalten?


----------



## Burmi (19. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wo kriechts dann raus? Am Fuß der Stütze? Da auch mal unter Wasser gehalten?



Hab die komplett getaucht. Keine Luftblasen zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2017)

Hmmmm.Ja,wenn sie neu ist, musst sie wohl reklamieren...Zumal großer Service mit allen Dichtungen jetzt nicht sooo einfach ist....
Hab drei Stück von den Dingern, nie Probleme gehabt bis jetzt(zum Glück)....


----------



## silverspirit (26. März 2018)

Aloha, war zuletzt beim Händler da es mal wieder Probleme mit der Sattelstütze gab. Ich erhielt eine originalverpackte welche auch gut funktionierte, als Luftdruck wurde 80 psi angezeigt (Rockshox Dämpferpumpe). Ich habe bisher bis max 40 psi wie es auch auf dem Aufkleber heißt aufgepumpt. Klar, wenn die Sattelstütze mit 40 psi nicht mehr richtig ausfährt kann es mit 80 psi schon funktionieren. Ich wundere mich allerdings über den hohen Druck und ob das auf Dauer gut für die Dichtungen sein kann.... Welchen Druck verwendet ihr ?


----------



## thaistatos (26. März 2018)

Beide im ausgefahrenen Zustand gemessen? Ganz eingefahren ist der Druck natürlich höher.
Fahre ca. 35-40 psi.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

Im Winter geh ich manchmal hoch auf 35-40, wenn sie zäh ausfährt.
80psi
Da schiessts dir aber die Glocken weg, wenn de nich aufpasst
Is ja so schon wie n Bolzenschußgerät


----------



## Kraksler (26. März 2018)

Meine Command Post von 2015 darf max 40 PSI haben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Ganz eingefahren ist der Druck natürlich höher.


Ist das so? Kam noch nie auf die Idee,  im eingefahrenen Zustand zu messen....


----------



## thaistatos (26. März 2018)

Ja, da sich das Volumen in der Stütze verkleinert muss der Druck höher werden. 
Oben auf dem Bild steht ja auch, dass der Druck im ausgefahrenen Zustand eingestellt werden soll. Ich meine, in den alten Anleitungen stand es noch nicht drin.
Der zulässige Druck hängt auch vom Modell/Baujahr ab. Die normalen CP haben wohl 40psi, die IRCC (besitze keine), siehe oben, 20psi.


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Ja, da sich das Volumen in der Stütze verkleinert muss der Druck höher werden.
> Oben auf dem Bild steht ja auch, dass der Druck im ausgefahrenen Zustand eingestellt werden soll. Ich meine, in den alten Anleitungen stand es noch nicht drin.
> Der zulässige Druck hängt auch vom Modell/Baujahr ab. Die normalen CP haben wohl 40psi, die IRCC (besitze keine), siehe oben, 20psi.


Hmmm...


 

geklaut von der Specialized HelpCenter Seite....
Hab 2 IR und 1 IRcc, kann bis auf diese Rasterung technisch keine Unterschiede feststellen


----------



## silverspirit (26. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Im Winter geh ich manchmal hoch auf 35-40, wenn sie zäh ausfährt.
> 80psi
> Da schiessts dir aber die Glocken weg, wenn de nich aufpasst
> Is ja so schon wie n Bolzenschußgerät



Ne, selbst mit den 80 psi fährt die Stütze gemächlich aus. Sie fühlt sich sowieso etwas anders an als die vorherige, auch das Absenken ist schwergängiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)

silverspirit schrieb:


> Ne, selbst mit den 80 psi fährt die Stütze gemächlich aus. Sie fühlt sich sowieso etwas anders an als die vorherige, auch das Absenken ist schwergängiger.


Hmm, würd ich mal n kleinen Service machen, vielleicht die Dichtungen in der Stützenmuffe bisschen trocken?


----------



## silverspirit (1. April 2018)

thaistatos schrieb:


> Beide im ausgefahrenen Zustand gemessen? Ganz eingefahren ist der Druck natürlich höher.
> Fahre ca. 35-40 psi.


Ich hatte diesen Post fast überlesen. Natürlich liegt es daran - ich messe immer im eingefahrenen Zustand da sich so die Stütze leichter ausbauen lässt. Und der Unterschied ist enorm von 80 PSI eingefahren sinkt der Druck auf ca. 30 PSI ausgefahren. Also alles im Lot und wieder was gelernt. 
Das ganze erinnerte mich an ein Zitat in meiner Ausbildung: Wer misst, misst Mist!


----------



## Mr-Trail (8. April 2018)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit der oberen Gummidichtung bei meiner command post ( die Gummidichtung mit dem „feder O-Ring“) die rutscht in regelmäßigen Abständen nach oben raus. Auch wenn ich sie wieder sauber zurückstecke, poppt sie nach kurzer Zeit wieder raus. Hab die Dichtung auch schon mal entfettet, dass sie fester drinsitzt, hat aber auch Nix genützt. Kennt wer das Problem?
Thanx für eure Antworten!


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2018)

Mr-Trail schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit der oberen Gummidichtung bei meiner command post ( die Gummidichtung mit dem „feder O-Ring“) die rutscht in regelmäßigen Abständen nach oben raus. Auch wenn ich sie wieder sauber zurückstecke, poppt sie nach kurzer Zeit wieder raus. Hab die Dichtung auch schon mal entfettet, dass sie fester drinsitzt, hat aber auch Nix genützt. Kennt wer das Problem?
> Thanx für eure Antworten!



Kann es sein das deine Stütze relativ schwer läuft? Ich hatte das auch mal, habe vermutet das es an der doch hohen Reibung liegt. Meine alte hatte das übrigens nicht. Vielleicht sind die neuen Staubabstreifer einen Tuck enger. Seither fette ich das "Standrohr" regelmäßig mit Sram Butter, feder sie ein paar Mal ein und wische das überschüssige Fett dann ab. So fluppt es weicher und ich hatte keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Mr-Trail (8. April 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
S-H-A. Ne, leider gar nicht schwerfällig, die Stütze läuft bestens. Schon seltsam...


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. April 2018)

Mr-Trail schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> S-H-A. Ne, leider gar nicht schwerfällig, die Stütze läuft bestens. Schon seltsam...


Wickel mal bisschen Teflonband drum(um die Gummidichtung) dann Dichtung wieder reindrücken, hat bei mir geholfen, sitztdann wieder stramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wickel mal bisschen Teflonband drum(um die Gummidichtung) dann Dichtung wieder reindrücken, hat bei mir geholfen, sitztdann wieder stramm.



Du bist ein Fuchs!!


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. April 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Du bist ein Fuchs!!


War n Tipp vom Schrauberkollegen, der hat mal bei C. gearbeitet,  da lernt man, zu fuddeln


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> War n Tipp vom Schrauberkollegen, der hat mal bei C. gearbeitet,  da lernt man, zu fuddeln



Lass das nicht die Fanboys hören


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. April 2018)




----------



## Mr-Trail (8. April 2018)

Coole Idee! Hab sogar teflonband irgendwo rumliegen. Dann probiere ich’s mal. 
Thanx!


----------



## t.schneider (8. April 2018)

Ich habe eine 30,9mm 125/400 mit externer Zugführung bei der sich der gepresste Kopf gelöst hat. Hat noch einer eine alte Stütze oder das passende Teil über?


----------



## pacechris (9. April 2018)

Hat einen Sattel mit Carbongestell zusammen mit dem passende Klemmschalen Adapter 7x9mm montiert.
So 100% passt die Form des Adapters nicht 

Was ich mich jetzt frage ob das angegebene Drehmoment für die Klemmung von 13Nm nicht zu viel sind bei Carbon?


----------



## pacechris (14. April 2018)

Keiner eine Meinung oder Wissen dazu


----------



## S-H-A (14. April 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Keiner eine Meinung oder Wissen dazu



Kein Wissen. Meine Meinung: Mach doch einfach weniger Drehmoment drauf wenn du dir unsicher bist. Solange es fest ist, oder? Gebe  selbst nur 10Nm drauf wel ich dieser Schraube bei der CPost nicht richtig vertraue. Und bei mir hält der Sattel mit Alugestell...


----------



## MTBLA (28. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
meine Blacklite hat auch Luftverlust. Mit 40 psi befüllt funktioniert sie erst gut, die Luft ist aber schon während einer 2 Stunden Tour wieder raus und die Stütze fährt nicht mehr aus. Ventileinsatz habe ich schon nachgezogen. Auch ein kurzer Unterwassertest hat am Ventil keine Luftblasen gezeigt.

Kann diese Abnutzung die Ursache für den Luftverlust sein ? Mit dem Finger ist eine deutliche Vertiefung spürbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dekon (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe neulich die IRCC ausgebaut und gesehen, dass der innenliegende Zug total verdreht und teilweise auch schon geknickt war. Kein Plan wie das passieren konnte, vlt. falsch eingebaut? Egal: ich würde den Zug demnächst ersetzen wollen, weiß einer was ich da kaufen muss? Gibt es einen speziellen Zug oder eine Mindestlänge, die ich besorgen sollte?


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Juli 2018)

Dekon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe neulich die IRCC ausgebaut und gesehen, dass der innenliegende Zug total verdreht und teilweise auch schon geknickt war. Kein Plan wie das passieren konnte, vlt. falsch eingebaut? Egal: ich würde den Zug demnächst ersetzen wollen, weiß einer was ich da kaufen muss? Gibt es einen speziellen Zug oder eine Mindestlänge, die ich besorgen sollte?


Solange wue dein Zug jetzt auch ist?
Is n normaler Schaltzug, kriegste im Laden


----------



## Dekon (8. Juli 2018)

Ok, das reicht mir schon zu wissen! Ich muss zugeben, ich hatte nicht an gewöhnliche Schaltzüge gedacht, sondern hatte mir eingebildet dass es wohl irgendeine Specialized-Individuelle Lösung ist. Keine Ahnung warum. Aber dann weiß ich schon mal bescheid, thx!


----------



## RafaK (26. September 2018)

Servus zusammen,
Kann mir jemand mit dem CP Seal Head Installer Kit aushelfen?
https://webshop.bestbike.de/de/specialized-specialized-command-post-seal-head-ins.html
Zur Zeit nur mit Wartezeit lieferbar. Jetzt sind alle Ersatzteile heut schon angekommen und nun hab ich rausgefunden, dass ich diese zwei Ringe zu installieren benötige.
Hat sie wer? Kann ich mir die leihen oder habt ihr andere Ideen? Das mit der festen Folie, wie so ein paar hier das sich selber gebastelt haben, möchte ich nicht machen.

Beste Grüße aus Südhessen
RafaK


----------



## thaistatos (26. September 2018)

ich habe die Ringe hier. Rest per PM.


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2018)

Steinigt mich nicht, wenn das schon Thema war, die Forensuche hat nichts ausgespuckt...

Kann man den SLR Hebel an iSpec2 Bremshebeln befestigen ohne extra Adapter?
War vorher an Sram-Bremse, die kam aber direkt runter 

Danke


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Dezember 2018)

sun909 schrieb:


> Steinigt mich nicht, wenn das schon Thema war, die Forensuche hat nichts ausgespuckt...
> 
> Kann man den SLR Hebel an iSpec2 Bremshebeln befestigen ohne extra Adapter?
> War vorher an Sram-Bremse, die kam aber direkt runter
> ...



Meines wissens nicht, man braucht einen Adapter a la trickstuff o.ä.


----------



## sun909 (6. Dezember 2018)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> Meines wissens nicht, man braucht einen Adapter a la trickstuff o.ä.



Ok, dann Matshi-Doppelpack...

Danke dir!


----------



## benclimb (15. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
meine CP Blacklite von 2012 verliert wieder mal Luft. Ist hier jemand, der einen Service machen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jack_steel (15. Oktober 2020)

benclimb schrieb:


> Moin,
> meine CP Blacklite von 2012 verliert wieder mal Luft. Ist hier jemand, der einen Service machen kann?


Ist es nicht möglich die Stütze bei einem Specialized Concept Store abzugeben? Ich hab vor einigen Jahren die Stütze selbst serviciert und hatte auch die nötigen Spezial-Tools, allerdings bin ich mittlerweile umgestiegen und hab auch die Tools leider schon verkauft.


----------



## benclimb (15. Oktober 2020)

Hab gerade in Hamburg angerufen, die schicken sie auch nur weiter und der Komplettservice soll um die 200 (!!) € kosten? Da hole ich mir lieber eine neue hydraulische.
Aber deswegen auch die Frage im Forum, ob noch jemand Tools hat und was macht. Service kit kostet ja knapp 40€.
Gerade auch bei Stuttgart nachgefragt. Die selbe Antwort, Einschicken und 150€ plus. Ist das wirtschaftlich?


----------



## jack_steel (15. Oktober 2020)

Nein, das ist definitiv nicht wirtschaftlich. Dafür kannst du dir das benötigte Tool zum Aufschieben des Dichtkopfes und 3-4 Service-Kits kaufen und es selbst machen. Oder sogar eine neue Sattelstütze.

Der Preis den sie genannt haben ist einfach nur eine Frechheit und ist ein weiteres Beispiel für die Wegwerfgesellschaft, in der wir leben. Würde mich interessieren, ob der Specialized-Store um die Ecke auch so viel verlangt oder das an und für sich sehr einfache Service der Stütze noch selbst macht.


----------



## benclimb (16. Oktober 2020)

Ja, so sehe ich das auch! Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal eine KS ohne Remote für 50$ als Übergang bestellt. Vielleicht findet sich ja für die CP noch eine Lösung. Aber auch der Zeitraum für den Service (6-8 Wo) verlangt ja eine Zwischenlösung.


----------



## jack_steel (16. Oktober 2020)

benclimb schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch! Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal eine KS ohne Remote für 50$ als Übergang bestellt. Vielleicht findet sich ja für die CP noch eine Lösung. Aber auch der Zeitraum für den Service (6-8 Wo) verlangt ja eine Zwischenlösung.


Ein Arbeitszeugnis für Specialized! Ganz anders sind da meine Erfahrungen mit Vecnum. Erstens seit mehreren Jahren keine Probleme bzw. sofortige Verfügbarkeit von allen Ersatzteilen. Vor einer Woche erst eine Gummiabeckkappe verloren und dann dem Support geschrieben ob eine Bestellung möglich ist. Einen Tag später frag ich nocheinmal nach und dann kam die Antwort das Ersatzteil wäre schon per Post unterwegs zu mir - kostenlos!


----------



## Batman (21. März 2021)

Ich hab neulich beim abschrauben der Pumpe den das Ventil der Sattelstütze rausgedreht.
also nicht nur den Einsatz sondern das ganze Teil auf das die Pumpe geschraubt wird.
habs handfest wieder eingeschraubt. Allerdings verliert die Stütze jetzt Luft.
hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich das ohne das Gewinde zu zerstören wieder richtig fest bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

